# Rate The Last Movie You Saw IV : The Not-a-Drama-Thread-At-All Thread



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



I am Canadian Destroyer but Jove's titles are still better than mine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw Simba's Pride a few weeks ago, Speedy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why would people fighting itt interfere with your watching a movie?



I was watching Sansho too, im too rustled now


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I saw Simba's Pride a few weeks ago, Speedy.



Ok I haven't watched Lion King for ages

It probably has no impact on me now 



Banhammer said:


> Someone GrandMasterKane him already



Forgot to check if you replied to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, what's up Jove?  Do you actually watch movies man?  In all of my years.  I don't think I have ever seen you rate a film.  Surely you have at least seen Celtic Pride?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

lol and then there's Rukia


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Hey, what's up Jove?  Do you actually watch movies man?  In all of my years.  I don't think I have ever seen you rate a film.  Surely you have at least seen Celtic Pride?



I'm a TV elitist, not a film elitist. 

Para's my other half. Our bodies conjoin as music elitists.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Shit Rukia where have you been


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

guys, what are some animals besides bears that represent motherhood?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Music is so powerful it even make coastal enemies bond


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Stunna.  Saw Tangled last night.  It was fun.  But there are some problems.  

#1.  I can easily write a sympathetic essay about Rapunzel's adoptive mother.  She was given access to immortality.  Her mind may have been warped as a result.  We have no idea how old she actually is.  It's sort of like Ras al Ghul.  He became insane after numerous dips in the Lazarus Pit.

#2.  The flower belonged to her.  She discovered it.  Isn't it kind of bullshit that the rich King was able to send in his army to take it when he decided he needed it?

#3.  Rapunzel was a bit too harsh with her adoptive mother.  She still raised her for 18 years.  It's not so easy to cut ties.

Overall I would give it a B.  Good comedy in the movie.  Maximus in particular was great.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> guys, what are some animals besides bears that represent motherhood?



don't most mother animals represent motherhood?

i'm not aware of bears having any greater relevance to motherhood in a cultural sense than...i dunno, mother cats or whatever


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

lol I'm glad you enjoyed it, Rukia? Your criticisms seem like trolling, so, I'm just assuming you actually did like it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol I'm glad you enjoyed it, Rukia? Your criticisms seem like trolling, so, I'm just assuming you actually did like it.



What about the self confessed killer going scot free and becomes a renowned pianist


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2014)

Here t'is.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Our new home. :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

stunna, wanna play "shailene woodley, or channing tatum in a wig?"


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Short-haired Woodley


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

That lego movie actually looks fun.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

So I just saw Pitch Perfect yesterday.



6.4/10

It was an enjoyable movie, although it followed the plot of so many other movies in the genre, that 10 minutes in I could already figure the whole thing out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2014)

I just pulled off the in-game 360 windmill of mod actions.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Luca we went past that point already 

Months ago

The whole forum's faith in woodley has been restored by The Spectacular Now :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Paula Patton has that thickness that just make you wanna...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2014)

Mission hill must have fans here


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Patton has an impressive body for a mother.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm a TV elitist, not a film elitist.
> 
> Para's my other half. Our bodies conjoin as music elitists.



Good you realize that you lack the taste to be a music elitist .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

yeah, screw you Luca. Shailene is hot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

If you're into women with a man face .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Music elitism is the most refined Huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

"Hot" isn't exactly the word I'd use.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Luca we went past that point already
> 
> Months ago
> 
> The whole forum's faith in woodley has been restored by The Spectacular Now :|



i can only prod stunna about this when he's wearing a woodley set tho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Old Huey's back


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Music elitism is the most refined Huey



you're forgetting about literature


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Music elitism is the most refined Huey



I agree Para, thank God Jove doesn't qualify otherwise she/he would pollute it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you're forgetting about literature



No one actually reads here not even Para and he is a lit Major.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

I read all the time you rube 

Otherwise I'd fail


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

i think i've actually read less books since i started my eng lit course

which is pretty bad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Last book review you did I googled it and it was the wiki summary .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Hot" isn't exactly the word I'd use.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2014)

posting to subscribe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

if i didn't know you were black, that is how i would imagine you look tbh


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

All I do is read for classes @_@


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

She makes me want to bang Anne Hathaway with short hair.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if i didn't know you were black, that is how i would imagine you look tbh


hm

offended because you thought I was a white girl

flattered because you thought I was a pretty one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> All I do is read for classes @_@



Stop fronting you buy audio books.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna you need to get yourself a girl not one out of pity before you can rate women. We have been through this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

yes, but you never sensibly explained why


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> hm
> 
> offended because you thought I was a white girl
> 
> flattered because you thought I was a pretty one



no, no, while knowing you were a guy

what i was implying was that woodley there could easily pass as a boy


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, no, while knowing you were a guy


**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Ewwww audio books

I have self respect Huey


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

hey man

don't look down on audio books


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna confirmed for illiterate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Well first of it will give you the credibility that you are able to land one ( easy enough task right) to rate one. Normally your first girl won't be all that and as time pass by you refine your tastes in women as the women you land gets sexier and sexier. 

Then you'll come back and slap yourself for calling that boy beautiful.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

I mean... I don't use em

but my mom does

so squat up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

okay, Huey

you prolly right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Ewwww audio books
> 
> I have self respect Huey



Rich people don't read, we let the peasants read to us.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

>stunna using squat up again

[YOUTUBE]He7TnoCM7fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Audio books are useful if you drive long distance a lot.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2014)

I tune out from audio books and they just becomes background noise


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry I dislike Key&Peele because they cut into the budget that would have been a new season of Futurama.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

I ain't trying to talk shit about your mother Stunna


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Audio books are useful if you drive long distance a lot.



Yeah I do this on road trips because I get carsick while reading.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

I think God already talked shit about his mom when he gave her Stunna 


Cold blooded


Ha ha ha


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I ain't trying to talk shit about your mother Stunna


too late, blood


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Huey confirmed for having weaker resolve than Enno


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I tune out from audio books and they just becomes background noise



Same here.. my mind wonders too much.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I made a cathartic thread. Felt good.

I appreciate the kind words, reps and VMs you guys. He was a really good friend.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> too late, blood



Stunna about to West Side Story all over Para.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

That's fucked up Huey,  leave mothers out of this.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna

Dont ever tell anyone to squat up irl


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna
> 
> Dont ever tell anyone to squat up irl



yeah, seriously

even if you clear your throat a couple times beforehand so it doesn't come out as a typical squeak

it's just...no


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuck you Gesy, this is how I am dealing with my lost. Stunna has to be my whipping boy for a while then I will go back to my resolve.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's fucked up Huey,  leave mothers out of this.



Huey can't escape the topic of mothers though, Gesy. 

Tracing his steps back to find the hellish womb that spawned him.

That everlasting struggle.

That tragic backstory.

Huey: The Motion Picture.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> okay, Huey
> 
> you prolly right



Yea stunna i think your problem is you're being wayy too picky

You argued with Huey some time ago that the big question in your love life is how to get the girl you truly wanted

You don't get to be arrogant like that man, try to find a girl you find at least respectable in looks and you pick up from there. Don't get too hung up about your personal preferences.

Try to get laid as much as possible. That way your experience will add up and your confidence will grow. Before you know it your appeal will increase in the eyes of the girls since you will have gotten used to dealing with them when you finally find the one that clicks with you it will be easier to pick her up.

I don't blame you though mate the first step is always the hard part


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> okay, Huey
> 
> you prolly right





> Bruce Wayne: I wanted to save Gotham. I've failed.
> 
> Alfred: Why do we fall, sir? So that we can learn to pick ourselves up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey can't escape the topic of mothers though, Gesy.
> 
> Tracing his steps back to find the hellish womb that spawned him.
> 
> ...


I was molded from clay then Hades and Persephone breathe life into me


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Yea stunna i think your problem is you're being wayy too picky
> 
> You argued with Huey some time ago that the big question in your love life is how to get the girl you truly wanted
> 
> ...


I honest to God don't know what you're talking about right now.

I'm one of the least picky people I know.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm one of the least picky people I know.



This is true. You can't teach that level of flip flop.

Dat Natural Talent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna once told me that personality mattered the most. I assumed he was gay after that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

>2014
>still calling me a flip-flopper

smh


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >2014
> >still calling me a flip-flopper
> 
> smh



Hilariously, it's your most consistent trait. 

What a strange fate you have, young Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

>2014
>Detective thinks flip flopping is my most consistent trait

smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

I see nothing but fat chicks in Stunna's future.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

I believe in you young stunna :33


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >2014
> >Detective thinks flip flopping is my most consistent trait
> 
> smh



Choose only one set for the remainder of the yearhour.



.... _exactly_.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm one of the least picky people I know.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Choose only one set for the remainder of the yearhour.
> 
> 
> 
> .... _exactly_.



Checkmate.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

okay, when it comes to sets, you have a point


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

But we weren't talking about sets, were we


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't hate Stunna's set changes :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

you couldn't even make it three days


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It's not much different from listening to radio while you're driving really. Also once you're skilled in driving, you usually just do it on autopilot mode and free up your conscious mind to think about other stuff anyway.



I can only do this in an automatic-transitioned car though

Which i always drive anyway


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

W-W-What's this!? Your Wenger has de?evolved into a Moyes!?

:amazed


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you couldn't even make it three days


I've made it a month

so


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

you have? which set?


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2014)

Hugh and Rowan are a really great comedy team.

Fucking Blackadder the Third episode 3 was hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you have? which set?


it was an avatar of Mickey and Donald strutting down a boardwalk and Minnie and Daisy doing the same


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> But we weren't talking about sets, were we



Weren't we, Stunna, weren't we?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I can only do this in an automatic-transitioned car though
> 
> Which i always drive anyway



I only drive manual. Auto lacks the feeling of driving.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> W-W-What's this!? Your Wenger has de?evolved into a Moyes!?
> 
> :amazed


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> it was an avatar of Mickey and Donald strutting down a boardwalk and Minnie and Daisy doing the same



why'd you keep it for so (relatively) long?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Vault made a wish and I fulfilled it.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you have? which set?



Similar to that of the life expectancy of a mayfly, Stunna's concept of time is much faster than the rest of us normal people.

What was a month for his sets, is like 0 to 60 in 3.6 seconds to us.

Hear that? That's the sound barrier on tinypic being broken from the image upload button being clicked.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Vault made a wish and I fulfilled it.



so it wasn't entirely of your own volition, really


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Similar to that of the life expectancy of a mayfly, Stunna's concept of time is much faster than the rest of us normal people.
> 
> What was a month for his sets, is like 0 to 60 in 3.6 seconds to us.
> 
> Hear that? That's the sound barrier on tinypic being broken from the image upload button being clicked.



that weab set didn't even last an hour, he's switched to disney already, holy shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Of my own volition, I've held at least a couple sets for maybe a week or so.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

>2014
>still being surprised at the frequency of my set changes

smh


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> so it wasn't entirely of your own volition, really


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I only drive manual. Auto lacks the feeling of driving.



I always wanted to learn how to drive stick.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

no, see, you goofed. When it comes to opinions I am by no means a flip-flopper.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Of my own volition, I've held at least a couple sets for maybe a week or so.



At Mach 928392898293, I'm sure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >2014
> >still being surprised at the frequency of my set changes
> 
> smh



you've been doing >2014 a lot in the last few pages

is this the new stunna

snappy and assertive


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

temporary running gag


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I only drive manual. Auto lacks the feeling of driving.



I don't think there's anything wrong with Automatic as long as you don't race or speed up too much on the road

And Manual is too much trouble man. I'm only willing to go through all that with my bike.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> no, see, you goofed. When it comes to opinions I am by no means a flip-flopper.



So you're saying you have never changed your mind about something? Even when you are wrong?

Pride is a sin, Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Similar to that of the life expectancy of a mayfly, Stunna's concept of time is much faster than the rest of us normal people.
> 
> What was a month for his sets, is like 0 to 60 in 3.6 seconds to us.
> 
> Hear that? That's the sound barrier on tinypic being broken from the image upload button being clicked.



If Stunna starts approaching sex as he does sets, we all would have to call him father before the year runs out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

To my understanding, to flip-flop, or be a flip-flopper, doesn't mean to change your mind. It means to do so at an alarming rate, over arbitrary reasons or in an attempt to save face.

I do not meet that definition.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If Stunna starts approaching sex as he does sets, we all would have to call him father before the year runs out.



If the flip flop trend continues though, he will be in and then out too quick to count.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

stunna: quantum rapist


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 29, 2014)

*Justified Season 2* ~ 8.5/10

Excellent season, i really liked the Bennett family, every member had a quite good characterization, and their relationship with Rylan was also interesting, Megs was a really good tragic villain, her development from rather joyous person,  respected by her community, who lived happy with her family, to the broken woman she was at end was very well done.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *Justified Season 2* ~ 8.5/10
> 
> Excellent season, i really liked the Bennett family, every member had a quite good characterization, and their relationship with Rylan was also interesting, Megs was a really good tragic villain, her development from rather joyous person,  respected by her community, who lived happy with her family, to a broken woman of the end was very well done.



Nice. Keep watching Justified man. Such a wonderfully written show.

Best dialogue on TV in a serialized format.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

detective, how would you personally rank the seasons from 1-4?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna sets represents what he is bandwagoning currently. Last year this time around Stunna discovered comic Batman and suddenly became a hardcore fan. Telling everyone we don't know who the character was. Ask Rukia for further details.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> detective, how would you personally rank the seasons from 1-4?



That's tough man. It's such an excellent show in terms of consistent quality. There are episodes that are better than the others in each season, but the pacing throughout the story thus far is pretty even.

Dat Script Team.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Huey, it's done. Jove uploaded the picture as I requested.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

i'd probably have to rewatch to be absolutely sure, but in terms of objective estimation of quality, i would probably put s2 on top and s1 at the bottom

but s4 might usurp s2 on the rewatch. it had a lot of the same pluses in terms of top tier weaving of higher themes with narrative


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd probably have to rewatch to be absolutely sure, but in terms of objective estimation of quality, i would probably put s2 on top and s1 at the bottom
> 
> but s4 might usurp s2 on the rewatch. it had a lot of the same pluses in terms of top tier weaving of higher themes with narrative



If I had to force a choice, it would be 4 > 2 > 3 > 1. 

The conclusion to 4 was nuts. Especially considering that a lot of the final eps felt like season finales.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

*Skyfall*

I believe this is the very last movie from 2012 I wanted to watch and damn am I late. I had high expectations for this movie given my liking Casino Royale. I never did see the middle movie so my expectations really weren't down despite people not liking the 2nd outing. I thought the Adele Skyfall opening was pretty awesome. Set a really good tone for the darkness of the movie. After that if I am being honest I found a lot of it to be mostly bland until Silva was on screen. Even the chase and train fight before the Adele bit didn't draw me in. However, once Silva came in and the ball got rolling I thought things really picked up and the movie managed to keep that high for most of the remainder. 

I thought the Bond capturing Silva and battle at the Scotland house were big improvements on the train sequence. Or I should say I enjoyed them a lot more. It isn't like the train sequence was bad, I just didn't get into it. And of course it ended on a strong note. The death of Mom wasn't really that emotional given how much a bit she was most of the time but it still had an impact and it was a nice touch leaving Bond the dog. Lastly I will just say that I am not sure I was ready to sit down and watch a movie at the time so that may have impacted my thoughts on the early stuff so this score comes with an asterisk.

3/5


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Skyfall*
> 
> I believe this is the very last movie from 2012 I wanted to watch and damn am I late. I had high expectations for this movie given my liking Casino Royale. I never did see the middle movie so my expectations really weren't down despite people not liking the 2nd outing. I thought the Adele Skyfall opening was pretty awesome. Set a really good tone for the darkness of the movie. After that if I am being honest I found a lot of it to be mostly bland until Silva was on screen. Even the chase and train fight before the Adele bit didn't draw me in. However, once Silva came in and the ball got rolling I thought things really picked up and the movie managed to keep that high for most of the remainder.
> 
> ...




..... _OH_, Cyphon.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2014)

I think 3/5 is fair


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

> The death of *Mom*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

Your (everyone) reactions always make me laugh. Most of the time I don't even understand what they are for


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

that's a good catch Stunna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, it's done. Jove uploaded the picture as I requested.



He is the Blue Energy within the cosmos of the Multiverse.



Blue Energy is NF force without that midichlorian shit .




Now when I tap into Blue Energy I will be able to withstand any Fan Club


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Your (everyone) reactions always make me laugh. Most of the time I don't even understand what they are for


Her name is M. I assume you thought her name was "Mom" because of how Bond  says "Ma'am".


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

he says "marm"

that is fucking priceless


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> If the flip flop trend continues though, he will be in and then out too quick to count.



You mean too quick to count as getting laid?

Virgin for life.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

hey all you music listeners

the MD is trying to have a album listening event on the regular

please show your support and show up


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Her name is M. I assume you thought her name was "Mom" because of how Bond  says "Ma'am".



Nah. I know her name is M. I did think they were calling her mom/mum as a nickname though so I used that.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

I believe the British say _Mum_, you fools.



*P.S:* Cyphon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> I believe the British say _Mum_, you fools.



i'm british, detective

i can assure you he says "marm", which is a british variant of ma'am

unless you mean instead of mom, in which case, yeah


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey, it's done. Jove uploaded the picture as I requested.



His rep rank is Eternal and his set says Undead. It's spooky.

For those of you who want to honor him by watching his favourite films, here you go.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Dench was a great M.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> hey all you music listeners
> 
> the MD is trying to have a album listening event on the regular
> 
> please show your support and show up



Fuck you Para, no one wants to listen to your no name indie shit.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm british, detective
> 
> i can assure you he says "marm", which is a british variant of ma'am
> 
> unless you mean instead of mom, in which case, yeah



Yes, the latter. I'm not British, but I also call my mother by mum instead of mom. It just feels more natural that way, for whatever reason.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> hey all you music listeners
> 
> the MD is trying to have a album listening event on the regular
> 
> please show your support and show up



I still do not understand why the elitist MD lets Kpoop stay in your section.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Nah. I know her name is M. I did think they were calling her mom/mum as a nickname though so I used that.



Mum works too. People do call the females with authority mum here. It's a sign of respect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha with that self hating.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> His rep rank is Eternal and his set says Undead. It's spooky.
> 
> For those of you who want to honor him by watching his favourite films, here you go.



We should definitely watch a CMX tribute film for Film Club one day. He loved zombie/undead flicks, and his favourite was the Evil Dead series. 

Bruce Campbell was a hero to him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I still do not understand why the elitist MD lets Kpoop stay in your section.



i don't listen to the music, but i do glaze over with sadness while looking at the girls

same reason /mu/ tolerates kpop generals, i suppose


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

because for better or worse it's the most active section in the MD

it keeps it alive

fuck you everyone abandoned that section


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Dench was a great M.



Indeed. 

I may watch this movie again at some point. Like I said, I wasn't really ready to sit still and watch the movie in the beginning and I just couldn't get into it. Not sure if it was the movie or my state of being. 



Vault said:


> Mum works too. People do call the females with authority mum here. It's a sign of respect.



Makes sense.

I thought it fit also because of the whole orphan aspect so she would be looked at as a mother figure anyway.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> hey all you music listeners
> 
> the MD is trying to have a album listening event on the regular
> 
> please show your support and show up



It is like Film Club but music?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> because for better or worse it's the most active section in the MD
> 
> it keeps it alive
> 
> fuck you everyone abandoned that section



i started out in the MD

it's funny looking at it now...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't get you guys with this Asian women obsession it's like no other women exist in this world.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2014)

You are married to one though Huey


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Asian women. pek


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Kpop is a competition gone haywire. It's basically a meat industry right now.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Asian women. pek


What are the qualities that attract you Stunna?


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Asian women. pek



Stunna's Eternal Persuasion.

Keep that false hope alive, bro. I wish you the best.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Stun, this is good.

[YOUTUBE]bQfiIqaD3Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

It's not false hope Stunna 

if you live in LA 

also how is Huey gonna talk shit when his wife is Asian wtf


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I know and I'm simply saying Godspeed  Go do us proud man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It is like Film Club but music?



yes pretty much


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> also how is Huey gonna talk shit when his wife is Asian wtf



I wonder if he's still convinced Asians are Spanish, like that one female cosplay Nightwing model.

Dat Warped Reality.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Saturday just before Film club is the best window!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

what are you talking about Vault?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, Detective. :33


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife works with an Asian girl I think looks pretty good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Best time for the album listening.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I get nothing from Stunna. Damn he hates me


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

we haven't decided on a set time yet, still pending

as well as the actual album

but it looks like one of my nominations might win out 

Vault I ended up buying Life of Oharu on Blu Ray it better be good


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Thanks, Detective. :33



Just remember though, this is real life, so if it looks and dresses like a man, it really is one, no matter the tricky chest size, because cute asian girls don't do the whole drag thing.

If they try to convince you otherwise, it's a trap.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> I get nothing from Stunna. Damn he hates me


nah; thanks, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I put the team on my back doe Para


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> My wife works with an Asian girl I think looks pretty good.



Dude, we don't want to know what happened between you and your wife's colleague.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

what is Yasha talking about


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasha you have seen Life of Oharu right? :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2014)

*I watched Man on Steel again but never gave it a rating here.*

8/10

*Jobs*

2/10

Awful movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just remember though, this is real life, so if it looks and dresses like a man, it really is one, no matter the tricky chest size, because cute asian girls don't do the whole drag thing.
> 
> If they try to convince you otherwise, it's a trap.



Don't worry, Stunna my young padawan. Let's meet up in Phuket and I will walk you through it. I have lots of practical experience to share. :33


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> what is Yasha talking about



This :/

......


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

guys

"Libera Me From Hell" or "Before My Body is Dry"?


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna it's a trap, Yasha would introduce you to ladyboys D:


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yasha you have seen Life of Oharu right? :33



Nope. Don't plan to. :33


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't tell if Yasha is trolling or not when the topic of ladyboys comes up


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> guys
> 
> "Libera Me From Hell" or "Before My Body is Dry"?



libera me from hell

actually the other one is pretty good

i dunno


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nope. Don't plan to. :33



Yasha basic taste strikes yet again. 

Enno would put the team on his back  I know it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

libera me from hell is also a lot more crap than i remember it being, huh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> libera me from hell
> 
> actually the other one is pretty good
> 
> i dunno


Yeah, it's tough right? I'm leaning towards Libera, myself


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, it's tough right? I'm leaning towards Libera, myself



if you'd put sorairo days against it i would've picked the ttgl one full stop

but now that i listen to libera me from hell again, it comes across as kind of a patchwork mess, really


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9VboNlLnGso[/YOUTUBE]

no such concerns here tho


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen an anime called Hero Tales? I started to watch the first episode today and it seemed pretty lame and generic. Can anyone confirm or deny these rumors?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I can't tell if Yasha is trolling or not when the topic of ladyboys comes up



Alright, confession time I guess.

I am a ladyboy.




Vault said:


> Yasha basic taste strikes yet again.
> 
> Enno would put the team on his back  I know it



2013 Enno probably would. 2014 Enno is too busy making the internet a safer place for kids.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you guys think a wyvern with the face and mane of a lion is a stupid design idea?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasha still alright with me :33


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm probably alone in this. I think using CMX's real-life pic as section pic is inappropriate. The photoshop makes it look more like a prank than a memorial. Also you never know, it might encourage someone depressed to go and off themselves thinking their death would be glorified on the internet.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Para'd hit it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Also you never know, it might encourage someone depressed to go and off themselves thinking their death would be glorified on the internet.



even on this forum, that's surely a bit of a stretch


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

ya that is kind of a stretch


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Only person I can see doing that is Rica.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> even on this forum, that's surely a bit of a stretch



Before you became a regular here, we had someone troubled with issues and we (I, at least) were honestly concerned that he might do something silly to himself. 

Grape, if you are reading this right now. Don't fucking do it. We love you, mate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> You are married to one though Huey





Parallax said:


> It's not false hope Stunna
> 
> if you live in LA
> 
> also how is Huey gonna talk shit when his wife is Asian wtf





Detective said:


> I wonder if he's still convinced Asians are Spanish, like that one female cosplay Nightwing model.
> 
> Dat Warped Reality.



My wife wasn't born on Asian soil. Also she is mix so she can b whatever race within her mix I choose.


So I am not part of the persuasion.

Fucking weeaboos


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

your race is not tied to your nation

otherwise I'm 100% American


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

This is soo good yo
[YOUTUBE]rPjJZRWAqkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm starting to understand Rustin a bit more

"I don't sleep, just dream."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> your race is not tied to your nation
> 
> otherwise I'm 100% *illegal* American




I concur


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

nice try Huey, I can actually be President of this great nation


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nice try Huey, I can actually be President of this great nation



You think they will vote for a Mexican President   

They technically voted a Muslim in twice before a Mexican


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nice try Huey, I can actually be President of this *great nation*



Probably not for long. Have you read that US currency may collapse soon? All your savings will vaporize into thin air.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

Man why are Korean dramas so hammy?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

China will carry the US


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> Man why are Korean dramas so hammy?



from what i recall, indian dramas are horribly hammy too

maybe i just never found the indian equivalent of the sopranos or w/e before leaving the homeland, but it might be an asian thing. j-dramas are pretty hammy too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

More like Canada will be Top dog of the West.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Huey might not be wrong if that Keystone pipeline takes off

who am I kidding the US will just sap all the profits


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the amount of US dollars printed over the last few decades. You can see it shot up over the last few years. Soon it will be worth as much as toilet paper.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> from what i recall, indian dramas are horribly hammy too
> 
> maybe i just never found the indian equivalent of the sopranos or w/e before leaving the homeland, but it might be an asian thing. j-dramas are pretty hammy too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah, i was thinking of tokusatsu especially


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> Man why are Korean dramas so hammy?



Because life as a typical Asian is serious and stressful. We need over-the-top drama to spice up our unhappy life.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, i was thinking of tokusatsu especially



Hiro Mizushima is like perfect at whatever he does.



Yasha said:


> Because life as a typical Asian is serious and stressful. We need over-the-board drama to spice up our unhappy life.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou_DYLKzekk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

The US will burn most the excess, Yasha.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey might not be wrong if that Keystone pipeline takes off
> 
> who am I kidding the US will just sap all the profits



Which the Mexicans will sap. Then back to square one


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

well played Huey


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2014)

Shinobi no Mono 4: Siege- B-

I liked it more than 2 and 3, but not as much as 1.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2014)

*Breakin'* (1984)

9/10.



Yasha said:


> This is the amount of US dollars printed over the last few decades. You can see it shot up over the last few years. Soon it will be worth as much as toilet paper.



The United States isn't the only country printing en masse.

Japan, the UK and I think most developed countries are doing it, also.

That's why we haven't seen significant devaluation / inflation.  Exchange rates are close to constant.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Last book review you did I googled it and it was the wiki summary .



Wow, exposed.

I'll never go to bed without drinking tea, again


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> We should definitely watch a CMX tribute film for Film Club one day. He loved zombie/undead flicks, and his favourite was the Evil Dead series.
> 
> Bruce Campbell was a hero to him.



If this is done please give me an advance notice. I would like to partake in this one but as Film Club usually is Saturday nights when i am out... i need to plan this.



Parallax said:


> because for better or worse it's the most active section in the MD
> 
> it keeps it alive
> 
> fuck you everyone abandoned that section



Its like when the Comic section died. 
I had to follow your ass here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Wow, exposed.
> 
> I'll never go to bed without drinking tea, again



I've never reviewed a book in my life bro, dont be so susceptible to people


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

>telling porkies with internet bloodhounds like me present
>2014



Parallax said:


> *Title: *The Sound and the Fury
> *Author:* William Faulkner
> *Previous Works:* Sanctuary, As I lay Dying, Absalom Absalom
> *Genre:* Southern Goth
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

oh para what did you think of american gods? i saw a post saying you were some way through it while i was hot on your trail


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

the comics section died because y'all left


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> This is the amount of US dollars printed over the last few decades. You can see it shot up over the last few years. Soon it will be worth as much as toilet paper.



As long as all countries have to buy oil in US dollars, inflation in the US will be fine.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >telling porkies with internet bloodhounds like me present
> >2014


VBD'd**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >telling porkies with internet bloodhounds like me present
> >2014



Oh man that is so old i honestly forgot about it, but as you can see it's 100% original.  Not a good review doe



Lucaniel said:


> oh para what did you think of american gods? i saw a post saying you were some way through it while i was hot on your trail



Uh what I read was cool but I dropped it cause i got swamped with work and moved on to other books


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Oh man that is so old i honestly forgot about it, but as you can see our 100% original.  Not a good review doe
> 
> 
> 
> Uh what I read was cool but I dropped it cause i got swamped with work and moved on to other books



yeah i could tell it wasn't c/p'ed, i just wanted to show off 

how rude, para, it's a good book

finish it someday


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I said it was cool, yeah I will at some point.  I'm more interested in different subjects right now


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Do you guys think a wyvern with the face and mane of a lion is a stupid design idea?



lion faced dragons are a common concept to china


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

But the literal head of a lion on a European dragon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

it'd look pretty stupid

reptilian body topped off with a feline, mammalian head

nah


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Very common here too Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

darn           it


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

But then I read what you said and lmao what 

I'm not sure anymore


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Which type of European Dragon? Smaug? Jorgumandur?  Raeghar?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

forget it

I'm just gonna go back to the literal drawing board


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

You gotta step it up if you want us to take your xenobiology seriously

Are we talking dinosaur with wings, or is this some sort of Biollante?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

why are you asking, stunna, what're you working on?


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

European is way too broad. Narrow it down perhaps?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

it's an entire type of pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why are you asking, stunna, what're you working on?


A story that deconstructs the  genre



Banhammer said:


> You gotta step it up if you want us to take your xenobiology seriously
> 
> Are we talking dinosaur with wings, or is this some sort of Biollante?





Vault said:


> European is way too broad. Narrow it down perhaps?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah, the typical scaled chicken

Could work if you hibridize the face with a couple of horns and the hind quarters


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Para has been exposed twice now. I don't think i can trust anything he says anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Where did the Mon trope come from?

I guess it's not just short for monster anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo is a master troll

Or really fucking dense


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

> A Mon short for "monster"


lrn2read**


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

sometimes pseudo does stuff like the previous which i find quite funny and think is good trolling

but then other times pseudo says he thought light yagami was a better villain than johan liebert and griffith and that death note was a gateway into seinen and somehow a mature manga


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

He has to be trolling i mean he only believes Huey and Rukias posts for whatever reason


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm outside on my phone

All I can do is skim


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lrn2read**



where is benign stunna?

2014 stunna is a meanie 

why can't you be more like enno?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

nice rustling attempt, bruh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> where is benign stunna?
> 
> 2014 stunna is a meanie
> 
> why can't you be more like enno?



And then he calls himself the nicest regular


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sometimes pseudo does stuff like the previous which i find quite funny and think is good trolling
> 
> but then other times pseudo says he thought light yagami was a better villain than johan liebert and griffith and that death note was a gateway into seinen and somehow a mature manga



Dudes really believe Johan was a better villain than Light?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> And then he calls himself the nicest regular


Nicest? Probably not. But I'm betting you can't name three regulars who are nicer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nice rustling attempt, bruh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nicest? Probably not. But I'm betting you can't name three regulars who are nicer.



jena, para, slice

bang


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Para is not nicer than me. Try again.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

but para is secretly racist, luca.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm nice? Wtf I tell half the thread to go fuck itself on the regular


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Para is not nicer than me. Try again.



para is so conflict-averse that i wonder if the weed did something permanent to his amygdala

throughout the entire nensense debacle, he only poked his head in to get us all to stop without ever passing judgment on nensense or showing the slightest bit of anger lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

uh, he just conceded himself that he's not nice

try again


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo the Racist trying to frame the dark man

Masterrace tier confirmed


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm nice? Wtf I tell half the thread to go fuck itself on the regular



i'm clearly not counting that kind of thing tho am i

that's just banter


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

laziness =/= niceness

and me saying "lrn2read" to Gesy isn't banter?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> uh, he just conceded himself that he's not nice
> 
> try again



that only proves my point

he's modest on top of it

in short, a paragon


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still nicer than you  Stunna

So Luc isn't wrong


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

telling someone to learn to read is 10x more benign than saying eff you to someone


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

No it's not

You should know how to read


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Agree with luca,  Para is the nicest here.

I only had two because I forgot about Jena.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I have school today stunna I'm quite sober


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Para has been trying to blackball me for two weeks straight,


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually did get mad yesterday over that fiasco 

I just didnt wanna post and get vicious


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

tho tbh stunna it would have been a struggle to pick slice over you before you went all captain sassypants up in here


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo the racist why do you dislike people of color


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

the real question is, who is the meanest person itt that isn't me or huey


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Be careful stunna. Keep ya head up.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

ps stunna i was kidding about the seriousness of saying lrn2read to gesy, i just wanted to mess with you a bit

i think you and para are about equal in the niceness stakes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Im glad Stunna's sassier tbh,  He used to be prey to everyone here. Im glad he has fangs now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

And tetravaal is meanest.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Rukia's pretty mean


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> And tetravaal is meanest.



i forgot about tetra

hmmm


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Luc isn't mean he's more of a reactionary asshole

he's been pretty nice to me.

Tetra for sure is the meanest, can you even say Rukia is mean I mean he's a troll


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia's pretty mean





I've only seen Rukia  being mean to you though, and it seems to be done to simply rustle jimmies. Tetra's cruel words has no preference.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Trolls are mean by definition.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah but iono why would anyone get worked up over Rukia's posts 

I guess the way he picks on Stunna might be why Stunna thinks so


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> he's been pretty nice to me.



why would that preclude me being mean though

who is _not_ nice to you? 



> Tetra for sure is the meanest, can you even say Rukia is mean I mean he's a troll



tetra is angry and i've seen him spend himself in long bursts of invective while arguing with fang in the blender, but i'm not sure i would regard him as mean, because he's very undifferentiated

it's blanket aggression with no specificity, he doesn't tailor his insults to individuals iirc


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Trolls are mean by definition.



what, no they aren't  

besides, meanness, for me, requires a conscious desire to injure, not the jester-like mentality i assume rukia/detective have


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

that's a good point there Luc 

I guess Huey and Pseudo the Racist are the only ones who are mean to me


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

a troll is someone who tries to get rises out of people by saying or doing things he knows will elicit negative responses for personal amusement

that's mean


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault

Alcest and Have a Nice Life have released new albums and they're supposedly Shoegaze


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah but iono why would anyone get worked up over Rukia's posts
> 
> I guess the way he picks on Stunna might be why Stunna thinks so



Why would anyone here take his post seriously, knowing his reputation,  you can only blame yourself if you allow Rukia to cut deep.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> a troll is someone who tries to get rises out of people by saying or doing things he knows will elicit negative responses for personal amusement
> 
> that's mean



half of the banter in here is people trying to get minor rises out of each other, often by accusing each other of having basic taste or the like

is everyone mean now?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm just going by literal definitions here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Alcest and Have a Nice Life have released new albums and they're supposedly Shoegaze



holy fuck

yes.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I think calling Rukia a jester is inaccurate

Warudo, now there's a jester if there ever was one


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

para is a big softie

he just likes to conceal it with alot of expletives


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

warudo contributes absolutely nothing to this thread

he should be blacklisted


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm just going by literal definitions here.



yeah but they kinda crumble in social contexts 

baiting to get a negative response from people isn't meanness, i don't think

it's mean if you're actively trying to hurt them in some way. their pride or their emotions. humiliation. that's what pushes it into meanness for me


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vault
> 
> Alcest and Have a Nice Life have released new albums and they're supposedly Shoegaze



Ecailles De Lune is my shit. 

I didn't know  firing up the Internets


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia's pretty mean



Yea, but he's mostly just trolling.

Huey is an asshole to you for real.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

The World said:


> para is a big softie
> 
> he just likes to conceal it with alot of expletives



yeah



Stunna said:


> warudo contributes absolutely nothing to this thread
> 
> he should be blacklisted



no


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

fuck you Stunna Warudo is one of us 

all you contribute is Disney reviews what is one of us wanted you out, that wouldn't be ok


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

> Have A Nice Life - The Unnatural World
> Posted by estantedo in Music > Mp3
> 108.88 MB	10	8 hours	1	0



>1 seeder

ffs


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Para  when are we gonna get that new Avalanches album?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> warudo contributes absolutely nothing to this thread
> 
> he should be blacklisted



Comic Relief


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

warudo contributes friendship


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

There's a new Avalanches album out Pseudo?  I will check it

Stunna

don't get rustled


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Para  when are we gonna get that new Avalanches album?



I was asking you. They're taking forever.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

oh I don't know 

probably never since they say they've been working on it since 2005


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna gets so rustled anytime Disney is brought up no matter the context 

it's like his kryptonite or some shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

keep it up Para. You bout to look real foolish right now

word on my set


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol is this a rustling competition?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

You better squat up, Para.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Lol is this a rustling competition?



Isn't it always?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm really not trying to start a fight with you Stunna wtf


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

warudo hasn't posted since stunna came out of nowhere and said he should be "blacklisted" because he "contributes absolutely nothing"

that better be a coincidence


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

is Stunna gonna kill me too D:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

that's right Para

fall back, son


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Para backing down from Stunna


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

if stunna ever had even the tiniest possibility of killing me I'd stay dead out of sheer embarrassment


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

what am I backing down from though, like I don't even know what I said to make him all rustled in the first place


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> keep it up Para. You bout to look real foolish right now
> 
> word on my set





Parallax said:


> is Stunna gonna kill me too D:





Stunna said:


> that's right Para
> 
> fall back, son



what's even happening here

it's like stunna flared his frill-neck and hissed in a totally non-intimidating fashion, but para - in his usual drug-addled haze - thought the lizard in front of him was an actual dragon, and now he's backing down


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

Disney is to stunna what neil blomkamp and special effects are to Tetra

his ultimate kryptonite and what sets him off to maximum rustlege


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Blomkamp has disappointed Tetra.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Pseudo's post read: "VBD was Stunna's biggest threat"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

> Today, 05:09 PM
> Pseudo
> This message has been deleted by Pseudo.




**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Pseudo's post read: "VBD was Stunna's biggest threat"



you forgot to add the


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna going hard in the paint


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna a snitch too


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

when did we start using rustle so frequently btw it seems like it just popped up one day


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

how did stunna ever think he could get away with squat up?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

what's up, Warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna going hard in the paint



2014 Stunna ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Para backing down from Stunna



Thats very_ nice_ of him to do that. 



The World said:


> how did stunna ever think he could get away with squat up?



What the hell is squatting up?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

*Fruitvale Station*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haven't had my emotions tugged on like this in a good while. Some powerful stuff here. 2 things I think really make this movie great are the fact that you really do start to root for the guy getting his life turned around and they didn't make him out to be an angel. And that is a tribute to the acting of Jordan for really pulling you into the character. They did it on a smaller scale in the end with the cops as well. The one dude was being a super dick but they also gave him a human side after the shooting when he knelt down with Oscar as he was dying. IMO that made it very realistic. Typically you aren't going to get people so extremely bad or good so it was nice they didn't try to portray Oscar as the perfect upstanding citizen or the cops all as completely incompetent 100% racist dicks. 

Not gonna lie, I got sad during the dog scene too. Had to pause and go hug my dog for a minute. It was a small thing but it showed the movie wasn't scared to get gritty on us and be real. My 2 complaints (and they really aren't major) are that I don't care much for the actress who plays the mom. Nothing personal, I just can't really get into her and the movie was a little boring. To be fair to the movie there is really no way around that given that it is based on someones real life and real life typically isn't all that interesting. Regardless, Jordan was so good at roping you into the character and the emotional moments were powerful, so I didn't finish the movie feeling at all like I had wasted my time.

4.5/5




Just in case.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

The World said:


> how did stunna ever think he could get away with squat up?



squat up only has 17 up and 9 down on urbandictionary

>implying it's a real thing

i bet stunna genuinely made it up


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna used to be a nice guy until life made him tough. And by life I mean us.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still nice. I'm just tired of Para trying to get at me after three years. It gets to you after a while... you know?


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

what was that cop thinking?

reaching for a taser what??? foul play never smelled so rank 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0P8TSP2YJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm still nice. I'm just tired of Para trying to get at me after three years. It gets to you after a while... you know?



as if para is even close to the worst offender


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

VBD was Stunna's biggest threat


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

bigger than huey?


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

if pseudo wrote it and deleted it

it must be true


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn, Stunna ain't playing around


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> as if para is even close to the worst offender



More like Para is the easiest target.


He should " squat up " on Huey next.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Wtf i don't go after to you 

If anything youre probably coming at me cause either I'm too stoned or I dont care enough to gey rustled 

Why dont you go fight with Huey or Rukia


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

pseudo is a voodoo masta


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> More like Para is the easiest target.
> 
> 
> He should " squat up " on Huey next.



c'mon stunna

put that pussy on the chainwax


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

The World said:


> what was that cop thinking?
> 
> reaching for a taser what??? foul play never smelled so rank



I have never held a taser but I can't imagine the weight and feel is anything like a guns and I have held plenty of those. For that matter even a taser seems excessive given the circumstances. They had some 6'4 300 pound cop subduing him and he couldn't have been much of a threat. 

Seeing the real footage though I have to wonder about replacing all of those light skinned people (can't tell if they are black, hispanic or white) with darker actors. Were they really trying to drive home the race thing in the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Huey and Rukia are cool to me


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna developing stockholm syndrome with his biggest offenders

especially Huey


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna and huey need to stop putting that pussy so high on the chainwax


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey and Rukia are cool to me



...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna developing stockholm syndrome with his biggest offenders
> 
> especially Huey



More like he knows that isn't his weight class


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still a fan of Stunna :33


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

i'm a fan of the #1 stunna

-cosigned


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey and Rukia are cool to me



Apparently i didnt get the memo that today was opposite day.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm still a fan of Stunna :33



see, stunna, you savage para in a calculated assault, trying to use him as a throwaway, low-risk target to prove you've reinvented yourself

and he'll still squat up for you


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

dammit, now i'm starting to use squat up, even if it's ironically

stunna's sicced his language virus on me


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Together Stunna and Para can form half the cast to Sex in the City. You both act like white women.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Cyphon go back to watching bad movies :33


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Cyphon go back to watching bad movies :33



As always you are not allowed to speak on bad movies given that crap you come in her reviewing.

That aside, you don't like Fruitvale Station?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Havent seen it, but I wasnt commenting on that particular film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I still have to watch Fruitivale Station, I might do so this weekend.


Did stunna just change his set 3 times this hour?


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 30, 2014)

Just watched Pacific Rim, and I liked it more than I thought I would. Pretty nice action and the monsters looked pretty cool. There were some "what?" moments, like why they don't use those swords from the start.

Pretty decent action movie I would say.

3/5


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna may just be another andrew bynum but she still part of the team


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

That's mean warudo


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

i didn't mean to leave in the she

but i won't even bother with the edit


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I meant the Bynum part


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna just pick a bloody avatar you schizo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

make    me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

sure not everyone can get instant classics like a polar bear with a blood-soaked muzzle looking into a truck window, but come on

squat up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Where do you get your stocks from Stunna, Tumblr?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I've grown fond of squat up

Its hilarious


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah it's fucking stupid but in a good way


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I meant the Bynum part



I know it's just I unintentionally added insult to injury


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

That shit happened to me with asking "u jelly?". So dumb but I started saying it as a joke and it just became a part of my speech


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

*Filth*

James McAvoy is awesome 

7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I also have to watch Mud, and Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

looks like stunna came out streets ahead


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm bout to watch Dallas Buyers Club right now actually

already seen Mud


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Tell me if it's good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

The World said:


> looks like stunna came out streets ahead



He sounds like a white boy who discovered BET though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i maintain that i am using squat up to mock stunna + because it's not a thing and it also makes no sense


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Only thing that is out I have left to watch to be caught up with this year is Blue Caprice and a few of the animated movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

sure, Luca

sure


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm nice? Wtf I tell half the thread to go fuck itself on the regular



But never to the half that counts

I'm nicer than Stunna too. I'm a motherfuckign carebear


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> sure, Luca
> 
> sure


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Only thing that is out I have left to watch to be caught up with this year is Blue Caprice and a few of the animated movies.



I still have a long list... I might not be done with 2013 movies until the end of this year. and so the cycle will continue.


I haven't even seen Thor 2 yet, it's not a priority, but yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> But never to the half that counts
> 
> I'm nicer than Stunna too. I'm a motherfuckign carebear



Your post makes me laugh when you're confronting Blaze of Glory.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still have a long list... I might not be done with 2013 movies until the end of this year. and so the cycle will continue.
> 
> I haven't even seen Thor 2 yet, it's not a priority, but yeah



Same thing happens to me. Just finished 2012 last night lol. 

Thor 2 ain't out on dvd though. I should say I am only up to date on current releases. I still have a lot left to see that needs to come out.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sure not everyone can get instant classics like a polar bear with a blood-soaked muzzle *looking into a truck window*, but come on
> 
> squat up



I never saw it was looking through a window.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

original image, slice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

If a blood jawed Bear was leaning on my vehicle, Last thing on my mind would be to snap a photo.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Its probably less dangerous in that moment as it has already fed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If a blood jawed Bear was leaning on my vehicle, Last thing on my mind would be to snap a photo.



not a true patrician



~Gesy~ said:


> Your post makes me laugh when you're confronting Blaze of Glory.


I am a seismograph


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Film is garbage doe. 

The only cool thing is when Mjolnir got separated from Thor and it just went bonkers to search for its master  Reminded me of Infinity #4


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, it'll probably be trash. But, I've been surprised to find that a couple of critics I respect gave it at least a somewhat positive review, so I'm curious to see for myself.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Thor is a top 3 favourite comic character. No passes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

my top 3 would probs be spider jerusalem, lucifer from vertigo, and matt murdock


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

False alarm, Gesy. 

This definitely isn't HD quality.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

you talking about this, stunna?

_Frozen_ Sing-Along Hits Theaters January 31, 2014


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, it's been 3 months, so I guess it's time to be cool by calling the movie utter garbage now


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah. To be fair, it's my fault for not checking the rating or screenshots. I goofed.

Oh well. Probably gonna watch anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been reading comic books of the space characters involved in Marvel and i'm really enjoying Nova atm. Definitely a Top 3 favorite.




Stunna said:


> False alarm, Gesy.
> 
> This definitely isn't HD quality.



Crap, I've also been waiting for one, Guess we'll have to wait for the DVD release.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Where did you start from Gesy. 

And BH I already been saying this. No flip flops nor shame in my game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Where did you start from Gesy.
> 
> And BH I already been saying this. No flip flops nor shame in my game



I started with Guardians of the Galaxy because of the upcoming movie,But then I have been back tracking because I didn't know where to begin. The stories are really connected and one thing always lead to another


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I also have to watch Mud, and Dallas Buyers Club



I was hoping Dallas Buyers Club to be a really depressing movie about McConaughey's being miserable and suffering from HIV but it's another one of those corrupt system movie. It's was alright, I liked Mud alot better.


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

Thor is in my top 5 too Vault 

Along with Green Lantern Corps Kyle/Guy/John

Elijah Snow, John Constantine and Supes multiverse

Not sure if I should count Dream and Death


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Elijah Snow da GOAT 

Warudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

elijah snow was a cool dude

no pun intended


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2014)

parabro 



Lucaniel said:


> elijah snow was a cool dude
> 
> no pun intended



hue hue hue


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

hey para

do you like the joy formidable?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes I do Luc :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i happened to start playing 'the greatest light is the greatest shade' just now, and i thought, this is the sort of irrepressibly happy song para would like

...and i see they released a new album early last year which i never noticed, dammit

well, gonna have alcest and tjf ringing in my ears for the next week tho. mellow as hell


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok question people

how many of you had dreams of a big shot producer picking up your script for a movie or tv show and making you director?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

btw

Thor 2. So far, not bad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

it's only by like 5 though

i occasionally click on whoposted, and stunna and nensense are usually duking it out at the top, with stunna usually having the upper hand and some 250 posts or w/e

so i expect him to motor ahead the moment he realises his crown is under threat


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I dreamed of this for years. I'd still love for it to happen (for me to be a screenwriter, not a director), but it's not exactly a priority thing.
> 
> 
> challenge accepted





Stunna said:


> btw
> 
> Thor 2. So far, not bad.



                                             .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I mean, I've never consciously attempted to be the most active poster lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

sure you haven't 

it just works out that way


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna's averages per day are staggering.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

> Join Date: Feb 2009
> Posts: 14,089





> Join Date: Jan 2010
> Posts: 31,310



scary              .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Wait so you had no ambition at all Luca?

Just Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

you think my post rate is scurry?

look at Fluttershy


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

You are on 21 posts daily Stunna man.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Fluttershy's at 41.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you think my post rate is scurry?
> 
> look at Fluttershy



oh, i know about flutter

he's made getting into the top 10 post counts his mission

i guess everyone's gotta have something


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh, i know about flutter
> 
> he's made getting into the top 10 post counts his mission
> 
> i guess everyone's gotta have something



but life isn't one


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

It can't be mine and just Stunna's dream for writing scripts

Don't believe it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

oh, that's what you were talking about...

hmmm

speedy i've always imagined myself more as an actor than a director, but i have a super inexpressive face, so i've never really wondered that much in that direction


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Kill La Kill Episode 16   5/5

No action. Finally exposition. Did not see that coming. Wont tell any more because no english version is out yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I feel like I could make a competent actor.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd like to be an extra man


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

People say I look like a model, always asking if I got an Instagram. I could always be hot guy #1 or hot guy #2.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't you guys have work on the weekday or something.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been out of school on account of snow the past two days.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I'd like to be an extra man



Speedy.

Kill la Kill 16.

Watch it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2014)

so no True Detective this week?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ScarJo lost weight_


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i assume the LOS is because that's an overdone shop?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

yes**


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Terrible shop. Whoever did the poster should be ashamed.
I like curvy ScarJo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i remember scarjo criticising the media/hollywood's penchant for obsessing over her weight and giving her bullshit questions about her diet while RDJ got questions about the psychology of tony stark etc. too

depressing


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

That suit tho


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

The Widow role does require her to be on the skinny side. Still its stupid to focus on only that.
Its like all those people hating on Jennifer Lawrence because she is "fat". I want to punch them in the face. Repeatedly.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

I have no idea about her apart from her looks. Saw First Class, Hunger Games 1+2 and Silver Linings Playbook but never an interview with her.
She was just the first "not general Hollywood beauty standard" girl that came to mind.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Thor 2_ 



lol like I'm supposed to believe for a second that they had the balls to kill Loki off


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Speedy.
> 
> Kill la Kill 16.
> 
> Watch it.



I'm waiting for subs man


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I'm waiting for subs man



Always with the excuses. And you call yourself a fan. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2014)

*Frozen*

The first Disney movie in years that I actually enjoyed.  While all the others were good movies they just didn't catch my fancy.  Frozen on the other hand did, I really liked Anna and Elsa as characters and the story was pretty good.

4/5

[YOUTUBE]iKL4zBxFygw[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking love this track.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i do like that one


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

chorusing/overlayed voices all humming can produce some GOAT ost tracks

[YOUTUBE]gMobOPSmZjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1nNJxsP7x4s[/YOUTUBE]

lovely


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm usually not a fan of those "ominous latin chanting" style songs, i think its overdone.
There are some gems out there though.




Dat GOAT in the Shell OST.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Always with the excuses. And you call yourself a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I felt odd watching the last one raw so I'll wait

Good things come to those who wait


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

As a man currently rocking a JLaw set, i'll defend her by saying she wasn't being serious.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Did Luc suggest stunna essentially puts up empty stats


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

oh?

did she explain herself?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh?
> 
> did she explain herself?



I honestly didn't see the interview, but I got her back regardless 

I found it on youtube, I'll come back with a stronger point in 10 minutes


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I felt odd watching the last one raw so I'll wait



Its strange.
They are official German subs.
They use correct words.
They (mostly) refrain from shoehorning in unfitting proverbs.
They form sentences that actually sound like someone would use them in a conversation.

Still it _feels_ wrong. I can't really describe why though.

The alternative was waiting until tomorrow night. Not going to happen.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh?
> 
> did she explain herself?



#1 defense for "you look fat"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Kill la Kill is a fine show

But 9 episodes in I don't understand the hype


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Its massively overhyped.
Still my favorite anime of 2013.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Para knows what's up


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Imma finish it

But i dont drop what I'm doing to watch a brand new episode 

I might watch one today or tomorrow

Maybe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

illegal was a poor choice of words, but people are being banned/shamed for saying words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", the word Fat can cause just as much harm to women as the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to homosexuals. Either we get tougher skin or she might have a point here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> illegal was a poor choice of words, but people are being banned/shamed for saying words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", the word Fat can cause just as much harm to women as the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to homosexuals. Either we get tougher skin or she might have a point here.



this was the better point that you waited to come back with?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

re: para

two and a half episodes into klk, not only do i not see the hype, but the only reason i want to forge on is because i want to honestly assess how much better ttgl winds up being


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

pretty much

Where will this end is what i'm saying, I see commercials on tv campaigning that I can't say "Thats gay". we can't just go one way with things.


again I don't think she meant illegal, She was put on the spot on something she's having trouble dealing with, she's close to losing her Hunger Games gig due to weight problems. So ofcourse she would be touchy about the subject.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its strange.
> They are official German subs.
> They use correct words.
> They (mostly) refrain from shoehorning in unfitting proverbs.
> ...



I should had gone for a A in German languages in class and try reading and watching more.

Plus I never went to trips to Berlin or Hamburg or anyway.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> re: para
> 
> two and a half episodes into klk, not only do i not see the hype, but the only reason i want to forge on is because i want to honestly assess how much better ttgl winds up being



Not directed at you but i don't get how 16 episodes in even people who saw all episodes still compare this to TTGL. They have basically nothing in common.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't think it'll be better than TTGL

But dnt get me wrong it's a fine series and I enjoy it well enough


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Not directed at you but i don't get how 16 episodes in even people who saw all episodes still compare this to TTGL. They have basically nothing in common.


some people represent it as the female-oriented version of ttgl

this is sometimes used to foster a nonsense theory that the horrid fanservice is feminist and empowering

but honestly i just compare the two bc 1. gainax 2. overblown and silly 3. seems to function on rule of cool 4. sorta postapocalyptic-ish setting (??)


~Gesy~ said:


> pretty much
> 
> Where will this end is what i'm saying, I see commercials on tv campaigning that I can't say "Thats gay". we can't just go one way with things.
> 
> ...



honestly not the greatest explanation or defence, gesy

there's no call to persecute people who are physically fit like jlaw or even on the chubby side of normative, but i am all for calling a spade a spade, and calling a fat person fat


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thor: The Dark World*

Typical Marvel fare. I appreciated the neat action scenes and focus on the fantasy/sci-fi elements more, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Luc

What anime fanbase isnt horrid doe.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

The whole fanservice = female empowerment doesn't really connect with me either.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc
> 
> What anime fanbase isnt horrid doe.



Sadly you are right 


One of the worst fan bases is One Piece. And i can say that as a fan that has been reading it for 11 years now.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

The fanservice in KlK is really distracting to me tbh it's really voyeuristic, which is a shame cause I like the characters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Fanservice = Female empowerment?


I like this theory because showing boobs benefits both parties.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

Weird considering fan service has been pretty much non-existent since the series started.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fanservice = Female empowerment?



Its because the KlK girls get progressively more powerful when they jump into their ridiculous revealing outfits.

I just ignore it. Ryuko has a nice character design and i don't think it benefits from her running around basically naked. I would have preferred if it had turned out that Senketsu got less revealing the more other uniforms he absorbed. Thats what i thought after episode 1.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Weird considering fan service has been pretty much non-existent since the series started.



are ryuko's and satsuki's kamuis still bikinis/bondage suits that would embarrass borat?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Weird considering fan service has been pretty much non-existent since the series started.


Non-existent? No, it never left. You just sort of become numb to it after awhile. It's that gratuitous.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Sadly you are right
> 
> 
> One of the worst fan bases is One Piece. And i can say that as a fan that has been reading it for 11 years now.



I first met you in the OL back in the day.

There was a short time when it was fun.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Dat Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> honestly not the greatest explanation or defence, gesy
> 
> there's no call to persecute people who are physically fit like jlaw or even on the chubby side of normative, but i am all for calling a spade a spade, and calling a fat person fat



I'm also a "tell it how it is" kind of guy, but I can see where she's coming from is all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc
> 
> What anime fanbase isnt horrid doe.



i wasn't mentioning that as a criticism of the fanbase, iirc that's a nonsense rationalisation which very few of them actually believe and which most of them only put forward half-heartedly, i just mentioned it to justify the comparison to ttgl


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

the fact that they get stronger by wearing revealing outfits seems more like an attempt to conceal the fact that they just wanted a lot of fanservice, but without any trouble for it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> I first met you in the OL back in the day.
> 
> There was a short time when it was fun.



I abandoned that place a long time ago.

"Praise gOda he can do no wrong"
"Based OP stomping the competition" 
"My power level opinion > your power level opinion"
"X will join but Y won't and you are all wrong"

Are there any other kind threads left? I love that manga so much i adjust my lunch break every wednesday to ensure i can read it early (which i admit is crazy) and even i think they overdo it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its because the KlK girls get progressively more powerful when they jump into their ridiculous revealing outfits.
> 
> I just ignore it. Ryuko has a nice character design and i don't think it benefits from her running around basically naked. I would have preferred if it had turned out that Senketsu got less revealing the more other uniforms he absorbed. Thats what i thought after episode 1.




I have yet to see KlK, but usually that kind of fan service is used as comic relief, I can understand how it can be kind of embarrassing to watch to watch though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> are ryuko's and satsuki's kamuis still bikinis/bondage suits that would embarrass borat?


No.  Those only lasted for 5 episodes.  Their suits have changed drastically ever since they started absorbing life fibers.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> the fact that they get stronger by wearing revealing outfits seems more like an attempt to conceal the fact that they just wanted a lot of fanservice, but without any trouble for it.



That is true BUT they go the extra mile and kinda give in universe explanations on why they look that way. Still less would be more but at least you can't say they are lazy and just slap it on just because.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> I abandoned that place a long time ago.
> 
> "Praise gOda he can do no wrong"
> "Based OP stomping the competition"
> ...



I ignore most of the rubbish and just  converse on the main talking points and credit others when they pick out some bits I missed first reading.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

Elektra Assassin is a pretty good read.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

I dropped KlK. I doubt it is going to get much better and it was just okay as is. Fun to watch at times but not really that good overall. 

Need to find a new anime to try out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna 

Dat Gus set


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I dropped KlK. I doubt it is going to get much better and it was just okay as is. Fun to watch at times but not really that good overall.
> 
> Need to find a new anime to try out.



have you seen ghost in the shell stand alone complex?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> have you seen ghost in the shell stand alone complex?



I only saw whatever the movie was called. Good enough but probably not something I would pursue more from.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna
> 
> Dat Gus set




anyway, am I socially awkward for not being able to make small talk?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

No I hate small talk

But I'm weird

All my friendships are close doe


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I know. It feels like such a waste of time, and so forced.

I can't even make small talk with family. I feel bad about it, but whenever my great-grandma calls the conversations never last longer than 3 minutes. I just don't know what to say. >.>


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

No I'm with you

I'd rather be engaged and have a real conversation over trivial things both parties don't actually care about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Yo Para, from one scholar to another, give me some studying techniques, I can't seem to keep my nose in this book.



Stunna said:


> anyway, am I socially awkward for not being able to make small talk?



I tend to be the same way, what I hate more is when I actually bring up something interesting and the person answers in a few words, and i'm like "ok, what now?."

But yes, this makes you socially awkward.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Small talk is just to start it off. You're suppose to transition the conversation guys...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> anyway, am I socially awkward for not being able to make small talk?



Nah, a lot of people aren't good at it and feel awkward. My wife is terrible at it. She can't even make convo with her close friends that well. 

I basically fit in everywhere and have no trouble making convo even if I know it is pointless. I just do it anyway because it almost always leads into better talks. I understand not everyone being like that though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Small talk is just to start it off. You're suppose to transition the conversation guys...



That was what I was going to bring up


You can't just say "Hi, my dog died"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't have any Gesy i'm sorry honestly what sometimes works is just to get away from distractions and technology.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

I read along with the audiobook, instead of just listening to it. I notice that it gets me into the book more and I actually sustain information. Unplug your internet. So when you're tempted to check something, you'd know you're better to keep focus instead than having to plug it back in again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Your avatars or getting better, Masterrace




Parallax said:


> I don't have any Gesy i'm sorry honestly what sometimes works is just to get away from distractions and technology.



oh it's alright, I can get away from from technology, but my mind tends to wonder and I have to read a passage 2 or 3 times because my brain didn't store any info. It's could be the quiet that's doing this, i'll try studying while listening to jazz or something.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Your avatars or getting better, Masterrace



#Team Jailbait 



Parallax said:


> I don't have any Gesy i'm sorry honestly what sometimes works is just to get away from distractions and technology.



Unfortunately for me, I have always have to write essays and internet is a must.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm if thats the case perhaps read it out loud?

Also dont be afraid to annotate your book

I can _do_ small talk but I completely abhor it


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 30, 2014)

*American Dad: Adventures in Hayleysitting*

Great use of all the main characters, brilliant jokes landing every scene, great animation throughout, easily the most bizarre babysitting story that I've ever seen. Loved it.

Highlights were Alison Brie and Charlie Day's characters, everything involving the horses, Barry's nonchalance at the murders they all witnessed and a homeowner's breakdown over killing a home invader; "AM I MAN OR BEAST? BEEEEEEEAST!"

_A_

*American Dad: Brains, Brains and Automobiles*

A more original premise than the previous episode. Stan secretly poisons Roger so he doesn't become independent and leave him alone with Francine, in case she finds him too boring. Meanwhile Steve and his friends try to blend in with the cool kids by wearing boxers instead of "tighty-whiteys", who are then convinced into buying speedo's by a mysterious travelling salesman.

Highlights were Patrick Stewart's anger at the "ice-queen" cat, Roger's inner world and the speedo salesman falling off a train after having died from a heroin overdose.

_B+_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, "Monuments Men" isn't getting good reviews according to Rotten Tomatoes.

That usually doesn't mean much to me, but Clooney is usually a critical darling and I had heard at some point that it was being considered as an oscar contender. It also looked great, while being the kind of movie that critics naturally like.

That depresses me, as I was hoping I'd get a week off from bad movies.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 30, 2014)

Bill Murray's enough to sell it for me.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm hoping "That Awkward Moment" would be a fun time, I like all three of those guys. That movie isn't getting good reviews either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

nothing about that movie looked appealing

granted, I don't know anything about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the actors involved in that film..

oh well, I might still eventually give it a watch.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 30, 2014)

The Film Programme had the three main actors talking about it. They looked miserable as sin. Critic trashed the movie, too. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I do like Michael B. Jordan and Zac Efron.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I do like Michael B. Jordan and Zac Efron.



I took you for a High School Musical kind of guy:ignoramus

I'm also fond of them tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

The Incredibles GOAT Disney movie.


I hope they get a green light on the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> The Incredibles GOAT Disney Pixar movie.
> 
> 
> I hope they get a green light on the sequel.


Agreed.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

The Incredibles is probably my favorite overall Disney film


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

have olivia wilde's boobs always been that big?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, "Monuments Men" isn't getting good reviews according to Rotten Tomatoes.
> 
> That usually doesn't mean much to me, but Clooney is usually a critical darling and I had heard at some point that it was being considered as an oscar contender. It also looked great, while being the kind of movie that critics naturally like.
> 
> That depresses me, as I was hoping I'd get a week off from bad movies.


Monuments Men would not have been moved to February if it were a good film.  Studios use these two months as dumping grounds for disappointing projects.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> The Incredibles is probably my favorite overall Disney  Pixar film


Agreed. It's great.



Lucaniel said:


> have olivia wilde's boobs always been that big?


Pic's broken.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't correct me Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't be wrong then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

> In October 2013, it was announced that the couple is expecting their first child.[28] Wilde revealed in January 2014 that her due date is May 4 and that she and Sudeikis are expecting a boy



ohhhhh 

so that's why


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Pixar films were still under distribution of Disney 

So when I say overall I'm not incorrect 

Semantics are important Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Would you say Thor: The Dark World is a Disney movie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Fuck who ever put that baby in Olivia. We need to clone her .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Would you say Thor: The Dark World is a Disney movie?



Who pays the bills?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Well yes you can Stunna

Although i dont know if Disney produces and distributes Marvels filns or just provides funding


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

incredibles is a pixar movie on account of disney could never produce something that good


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Disney has made some good stuff stop hating Luc


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Pixar produce shit movies too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Pixar gave us Cars.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Disney has made some good stuff stop hating Luc



i know they have, but i think their peak is noticeably below pixar's peak, and i think they're always going to be more bound (and hamstrung) by convention and conventionality than pixar, too


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm defending Disney 

Wtf is this real life


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

i reckon incredibles is easily better than anything disney's put out


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Pixar gave us Cars.



Disney have made worst than Cars 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Lion King is up there tbh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Well yes you can Stunna
> 
> Although i dont know if Disney produces and distributes Marvels filns or just provides funding


Sure, you technically can. I'm asking, _would_ you?

I know I'm being anal, but /kaneyshrug


Lucaniel said:


> i reckon incredibles is easily better than anything disney's put out


Arguable.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Disney have made worst than Cars 2



And Pixar's best is better than Disney's best


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I think Lion King is up there tbh



ehhh

nah i wouldn't say so

i mean, it's a good movie, but it's limited, predictable, and ultimately kinda formulaic. cos it's disney


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Comparing Disney films  against the incredibles is not fair.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

What do you think about Fantasia or Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What do you think about Fantasia or Sleeping Beauty?



haven't seen either 

should i?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Definitely watch Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Of course. They're two of my favorite animated films, period, and they deserve their reputations as masterworks, imo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

all  right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay I can give you Fantasia Stunna but technically Disney had the music from other people to work with.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Fair point. Same with Sleeping Beauty. But they deserve credit for how they used the music.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

and it's from freaking 1940 and has very little relevance in a disney vs. pixar considering everyone involved in its production is probably dead now

i mean, i wouldn't like to put an exact limit on how far back you can reach through disney's catalogue, but 1940?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

What does the age of the film have to do with comparing it to The Incredibles?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree that Pixar should be held at a higher standard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

What Luc is saying back then it was a different production team.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

It's like comparing Jordan Era to James Era


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What does the age of the film have to do with comparing it to The Incredibles?



the question isn't comparing it to the incredibles, the question is how abstract you're gonna get with what disney in this day and age can claim responsibility for making

if you have to go back 46 years before pixar was even founded to find a disney film that can compete with what they've put out in the last decade, then disney's already lost, hasn't it?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

You just said The Incredibles is better than _anything_ Disney's put out. You didn't say anything Disney's put out since Toy Story.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You just said The Incredibles is better than _anything_ Disney's put out. You didn't say anything Disney's put out since Toy Story.



alright

i think the incredibles is better than anything disney's put out in the last half-century


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Then I propose Sleeping Beauty (1959) and Beauty and the Beast. 

I otherwise agree.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Then I propose Sleeping Beauty (1959) and Beauty and the Beast.





Masterpiece said:


> Beauty and the Beast and Sleeping Beauty a close second



‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

if this is what the debate competition (if we ever have one) is going to look like, then we are overhyping it a bit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Most debates in this thread aren't this civil.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Then I propose Sleeping Beauty (1959) and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I otherwise agree.



>half-century
>1964-2014

i'll rewatch BatB, been a long, long time


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, "Monuments Men" isn't getting good reviews according to Rotten Tomatoes.
> 
> That usually doesn't mean much to me, but Clooney is usually a critical darling and I had heard at some point that it was being considered as an oscar contender. It also looked great, while being the kind of movie that critics naturally like.
> 
> That depresses me, as I was hoping I'd get a week off from bad movies.



I'll be honest, the move to February all but confirmed something was wrong with the project's overall appeal. It looked great and was set to premiere on Christmas Day, then got yanked.

It still had an amazing retro sounding track for the first trailer though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> that's a good point there Luc
> 
> I guess Huey and Pseudo the Racist are the only ones who are mean to me



I'm Hispanic how the hell I am racist when I call you a dirty illegal Mexican? 




Lucaniel said:


> the real question is, who is the meanest person itt that isn't me or huey




Detective and he is also the biggest snitch, he complains about the mods but he lets Jove do his bidding. You will see whenever Jove enters here Detective is online as well.



Pseudo said:


> Yea, but he's mostly just trolling.
> 
> Huey is an asshole to you for real.


I prefer the Big Brother Stunna should have.


Stunna said:


> Huey and Rukia are cool to me



Only looking out for you


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

> I'm Hispanic how the hell I am racist when I call you a dirty illegal Mexican?



it's pseudo he's calling a racist


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >half-century
> >1964-2014


I figured. Was worth a shot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna 

did you try and slip that past me assuming that i couldn't do basic maths


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective and he is also the biggest snitch, he complains about the mods but he lets Jove do his bidding. You will see whenever Jove enters here Detective is online as well.



I find it highly amusing that I can somehow be the most laid back/calm as fuck person around here, and mean at the same time. Also while orchestrating higher powers to enact my goals/plans, while I remain in the shadows. 

I've known Jove for a while on NF, back from our Psych days. We don't always see eye to eye, but we're still buds. I like how you say he's my lackey though. 

Am I the Ras Al Ghul of the NF?

Or it's Dark Knight?

Both?

You'll never know, or prove it.

I'm sure Stunna has his conspiracy theories about my Cult of Personality.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

> stunna
> 
> did you try and slip that past me assuming that i couldn't do basic maths


Nah, just in hopes that you weren't gonna start with 1964.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna
> 
> did you try and slip that past me assuming that i couldn't do basic maths



I find it rather sad whenever Stunna discriminates without a conscious thought to the person's feelings. He really shouldn't be looking down on people like that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

if stunna wants to underestimate me, that's fine

all the more easy to kill him and devour his rep


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

that was obviously a joke, you guys


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if stunna wants to underestimate me, that's fine
> 
> all the more easy to kill him and devour his rep



I don't recall Stunna ever defeating someone in a straight up debate or duel of rebuttals though.

I'm sure he hopes that one day, when we all retire from NF, he will have his time in the sun, but we're not going anywhere, anytime soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I've defeated many of you in debates. Whether those victories are acknowledged or not makes no difference to me.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that was obviously a joke, you guys


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I find it highly amusing that I can somehow be the most laid back/calm as fuck person around here, and mean at the same time. Also while orchestrating higher powers to enact my goals/plans, while I remain in the shadows.
> 
> I've known Jove for a while on NF, back from our Psych days. We don't always see eye to eye, but we're still buds. I like how you say he's my lackey though.
> 
> ...




You're more the Hugo Strange.


The very fact that you are so laid back is why you have the most potential to be the meanest. 

With me being the sociopath here I am the conspiracy theorist aka The Question.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

detective


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've defeated many of you in debates. Whether those victories are acknowledged or not makes no difference to me.
> 
> And then I woke up.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna has defeated people? 

Name and shame 

Then I read the whole thing


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've gone three years posting in here regularly without beating a single person in a debate.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You're more the Hugo Strange.
> 
> 
> The very fact that you are so laid back is why you have the most potential to be the meanest.
> ...



We should really do a day when we get the rest of the regulars here to give their opinion on who would be most like what popular villain/hero.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

stunna beat that guy who made a thread about how he had problems with frozen

guy conceded and everything


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2014)

Finished Blackadder the Third. That entire fucking final episode with Edmond pretending to be the Prince-Regent with Nelson.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I've gone three years posting in here regularly without beating a single person in a debate.



Name and shame I got your back.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I appreciate it and all, Vault, but I don't exactly log every time I win an argument.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I've gone three years posting in here regularly without beating a single person in a debate.



In some ways, its rather unfair to you man. The level of competition is too high. However think of it like training with a billion tons of weights, under crazy gravitational forces.

If you were ever around regular people, you would become a beast.

But around us, you are the most normal of all.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna beat that guy who made a thread about how he had problems with frozen
> 
> guy conceded and everything



That was an adbot, and I think the Mods banned it again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I appreciate it and all, Vault, but I don't exactly log every time I win an argument.



surely you must remember an exploit or two

one you especially enjoyed


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Funnily enough, there is some truth to that, Detective. For every argument I lose on here, that's twenty I win against my peers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> That was an adbot, and I think the Mods banned it again.



it really did not seem like an adbot, detective, although the user _is_ banned


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Suzuku jealous you aint packing .





Suzuku said:


> I'm black bruh.





Danger Doom said:


> So is Stunna and your point is





Stunna said:


> Hey, man.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not cool.





Suzuku said:


> Stunna giving everything he's associated with a bad name.





Stunna said:


> No one here has seen my penis.





Danger Doom said:


> And no one will ever will .





Stunna said:


> Walked right into that one.





Stunna rebuttals


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Funnily enough, there is some truth to that, Detective. For every argument I lose on here, that's twenty I win against my peers.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna trolling of Detective is hilarious though. Apparently Detective lost to Bender was it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

The True Detective is Huey, apparently


Watch what you say on here, cause Huey's keeping tabs .


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna trolling of Detective is hilarious though. Apparently Detective lost to Bender was it?



  

Mate, Stunna made up some SciFi story about how Suzuku got one up on me. Suzu, through all his interactions with me, has always been afraid to cross my wit and lulzy self.

Especially in the NBA thread or other sports related areas.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Stunna trolling of Detective is hilarious though. Apparently Detective lost to Bender was it?


Suzuku. I wish I was trolling.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Link or I don't believe it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The True Detective is Huey, apparently
> 
> 
> Watch what you say on here, cause Huey's keeping tabs .



[youtube]nzlz_3NWKZI[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

The question has a great singing voice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

I like this one Huey.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55zpDpTbAiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Link or I don't believe it


I'm sorry I don't log or remember exactly whenever one of you gets publicly embarrassed to drudge up months after the fact.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm sorry I don't log or remember exactly whenever one of you gets publicly embarrassed to drudge up months after the fact.



Very subtle Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

I refuse to believe that rube Suzuku beat Detective


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2014)

It was an "I Quit" match.  And according to Stunna.  Suzuku made Detective quit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Suzuku making Detective tap  

Detective this is your reputation on the line


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I refuse to believe that rube Suzuku beat Detective



It's just Stunna's fantasy. He wishes to one day achieve my GOAT status in rebuttals of sly and witty nature, but he is 100, 000, 000 years too early to take a shot at the crown. 

Needs more NF street card, and his first victory in a debate to begin on the path to Victory Lane.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I refuse to believe that rube Suzuku beat Detective



me  either


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't want to believe it either. But it happened. We just have to move on. Detective's still the same guy we know and love. We shouldn't let this one shaming defeat haunt him forever.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Suzuku making Detective tap
> 
> Detective this is your reputation on the line



  

Someone should bring Suzu in here for the lulz. Last time we spoke, he was calling me a bully in the NFL thread for making wisecracks about his love for the cock.

He never should have stuck his hand up that tranny's skirt and encountered the pipe.

It was all downhill from there for him.

That, and the stupidity of page 19 in the NBA section.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Suzuku listens to Drake


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't want to believe it either. But it happened. We just have to move on. Detective's still the same guy we know and love. We shouldn't let this one shaming defeat haunt him forever.



>it happened, guys, i can't show you because i'm not sad enough to remember
>let's move on!

i wasn't born yesterday m8

and i've argued with suzuku before. all you have to do is poke a hole in something he says, and he accuses you of autism and then goes into full damage control blustering mode and/or stonewalls


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Page 19

The low point of the NBA thread


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Page 19  that shit was horrible


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

It happened like 3NBA threads ago Vault

Needless to say the thread had a field day, especially Ghost


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I have zero incentive to make something like this up.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

Please link


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I have zero incentive to make something like this up.



idc, link or bust


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Wait what?   please explain this story :rofl



It started from post #618 in this thread, and just rolled from there.

That was a good day. Para let me know as soon as I logged in what happened, and it was all gold from there.





The fool was in the Bay area when this happened. I'm not even from Cali and I know that place's reputation.

What did he expect?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

surely you have the memory and the google-fu to find it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

What happened on page 19?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

I refuse to spend my time looking it up.

idgaf if you believe me, it happened, and it was funny asf


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna makes accusations 

People ask for evidence

Says idgaf i dont remember 

:|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I like this one Huey.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55zpDpTbAiw[/YOUTUBE]



The Batfactor


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I refuse to spend my time looking it up.
> 
> idgaf if you believe me, it happened, and it was funny asf


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna makes accusations
> 
> People ask for evidence
> 
> ...


pretty much

I don't even remember what thread it was in


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

The pussy cheese incident that Suzuku had was also amazing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

> just imagine going to finger and getting a hand full of dick
> 
> fucking mortifying man


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

I love how he didn't want to confirm what we all know now. He must have made out with the tranny before he attempted the fish finger


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> pretty much
> 
> I don't even remember what thread it was in



that's absolutely pathetic


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

It's pathetic that I don't remember what thread it was in?

Pretty sure that's not nearly as pathetic as if I did remember or had stored it away somewhere for future reference.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> I love how he didn't want to confirm what we all know now. He must have made out with the tranny before he attempted the fish finger



I was going to point that out 


He kissed and touched genitals, but it was the state's fault that happened


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's pathetic that I don't remember what thread it was in?
> 
> Pretty sure that's not nearly as pathetic as if I did remember or had stored it away somewhere for future reference.



yeah it's not really absolutely pathetic, it's just that there's no chance of finding out, even with my superior internet sleuthing skills, if you have literally nothing to go on, like so


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2014)

He did mention the tranny had massive lips. He made out alright


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

I need to start something with Suzuku now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

So the Bay area in California is like Bangkok in Thailand.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

there's no reason for stunna to be keeping that story up unless it happened


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So the Bay area in California is like Bangkok in Thailand.





Yasha's on his way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> He did mention the tranny had massive lips. He made out alright



For him to share that story shows theirs no shame in  his game.


This sounds like one of those things you take to the grave or if you have to get it off your chest, repeat it on your deathbed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

lol why's VBD avoiding this thread


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Page 19
> 
> The low point of the NBA thread



Remember page 20 from last year?



You have to admit, the day that you and Preet teamed up, was hilarious. Our responses went on for like 5-6 pages.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> there's no reason for stunna to be keeping that story up unless it happened



I believe that was the day that Stunna made up the story.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like a funny thread. Too bad I don't watch basketball.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't watch basketball as much as American Football, but I do plan to be more active with it next year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you watching the Super Bowl, Stunna?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

the thread is ironclad and rough and tumble

Stunna would be eaten alive


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

honestly sounds like a massive cunt


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh Tetra? He did rustle me a few times in debate terms (pretty much just the "does District 9 have apartheid themes" argument we'd have every few months or w/e because he'd try to argue objectively that it in no way did since the creator never explicitly said it did). I have an issue when people pull authorial intent like its the word of god.

The fat comments didn't bother me, because the fact that he resorted to calling me fat/ugly was the point when I realized that he couldn't really back his shit up. And I'm not even remotely fat IRL so it just made me laugh. I think I broke him because I would turn his jokes around. He actually messaged me one time saying that he appreciated that I could "take a joke and handle insults" 

(Although I did think it was kind of telling that when he insulted everyone else he called them idiots/assholes but when he insulted me he would insult my appearance. And then after I posted in one of the pic threads he pulled a 180 and complemented my looks.)


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Jena broke Tetra confirmed 

she's the thread's true final boss D:


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

after your elaboration, i think i definitely stand by my earlier impression


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

hey Luc

do you listen to Beat Happening












:33


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Para got tripped up in the OBD before.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

everyone did Vault

shit was mean streets there in its heyday


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> hey Luc
> 
> do you listen to Beat Happening
> 
> ...



name's familiar but i've never listened to them

i really like this tho

so i'm DLing you turn me on

thanks :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

ps for a second there i started hearing that song as "it's only moyes, it's only moyes, it's only moyes"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

You Turn Me On is excellent

it's in Eno's top 10 iirc :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> everyone did Vault
> 
> shit was mean streets there in its heyday



Yeah man I remember. I had a few scuffles in there myself.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Tetra was actually a very nice person when he was posting in the Cute Asian Girls FC. Though admittedly, his taste in women was a bit weird.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

the obd can still be whipped up into a pretty mean bunch


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2014)

*The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of Georgia* - dat editing/10

What a film.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

I have some Asian jailbait I snatched from tumblr


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

there has to be a word that fuses Masterrace's hatred of races and his creepy pedophilia tendencies that we can just call him by


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the obd can still be whipped up into a pretty mean bunch



I remember the WWH vs Bleach thread my god  legendary thread it spawned like 40 pages


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Had her in my collection for awhile, but she never made the cut.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> there has to be a word that fuses Masterrace's hatred of races and his creepy pedophilia tendencies that we can just call him by



xedopholia

Combination of xenophobia and pedophilia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> I remember the WWH vs Bleach thread my god  legendary thread it spawned like 40 pages



before my time by about half a year, that one

but more recently:


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> I remember the WWH vs Bleach thread my god  legendary thread it spawned like 40 pages



I'm not sure if that's the high or low point of the OBD but man it was great


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Luca  when was this massacre haha 

Para it was a definite high point.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >it happened, guys, i can't show you because i'm not sad enough to remember
> >let's move on!
> 
> i wasn't born yesterday m8
> ...


>OCDs on the smallest nitpick detail of something that barely matters to make a point of superiority
>get angry when you call him out on his autism

top kek



Vault said:


> I love how he didn't want to confirm what we all know now. He must have made out with the tranny before he attempted the fish finger


Accept the tranny incident just happened a couple weeks ago


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

the Rild meltdown was a classic


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca  when was this massacre haha



hmmmmm well i got banned for six months ending early jan, so it was before june 13. somewhere in the early half of 2013



Suzuku said:


> >OCDs on the smallest nitpick detail of something that barely matters to make a point of superiority
> >get angry when you call him out on his autism



i'm not sure where you got the "of superiority" from

it was a point, full stop

and i was right, too


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

man I already gotta deal with Suzuku's retarded ass in the Sports section

fight in your VM's


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Rilds final meltdown 



The fuckers baited him to hell and back though. Then the unban Rild thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

hold on now, my reply was not hostile at all, para you hippy


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

yeah I agree

but that's how it starts


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Para actually modding?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Rilds final meltdown
> 
> 
> 
> The fuckers baited him to hell and back though. Then the unban Rild thread



oh man

that shit was the OBDers proudest moment I think


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Para actually modding?



well it's convenient for me because i don't wanna deal with aggro rn either (i have no fucking idea how long i've been awake but it must be close to 36 hours, >implying i can do an essay in good time) so hey


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

When is your deadline Luca?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Luca

listen to Unwound

[YOUTUBE]NdeKqqw40nE[/YOUTUBE]

dat bass doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

i know unwound, para, i've got the future of what, new plastic ideas and leaves turn inside you, but i need to give the first two a proper listen - i mostly listen to the latter



Vault said:


> When is your deadline Luca?



uh, i wanna give a hard copy to my tutor in like three or four hours max

as if it's already six?

i'm gonna get moving


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Repitition and Fake Train are awesome

Leaves Turn Inside You is a masterpiece, that's a 5/5 album for me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> the thread is ironclad and rough and tumble
> 
> Stunna would be eaten alive


In three years Stunna will be able to post in the thread I have faith in him 



Lucaniel said:


> i'm not sure where you got the "of superiority" from
> 
> it was a point, full stop
> 
> and i was right, too


>take a clear sarcastic comment far enough to literally count the amount of words in a post for no reason 
>try to argue with me about an offhand comment on how Richard Sherman had over 500 million hits on google because Richard and Sherman were common names and not because Richard Sherman just showed his ass the day before
>set of polar bears
>not autistic 





Parallax said:


> man I already gotta deal with Suzuku's retarded ass in the Sports section
> 
> fight in your VM's


you're right para we don't see enough of each other outside the sports and comic section i think i'll start posting here just for you


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault

[YOUTUBE]tyuJmmfC7Zo[/YOUTUBE]

dat bass


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> >take a clear sarcastic comment far enough to literally count the amount of words in a post for no reason



i randomly estimated a likely-looking round number, the fact that i got it dead on was a coincidence 



> >try to argue with me about an offhand comment on how Richard Sherman had over 500 million hits on google because Richard and Sherman were common names and not because Richard Sherman just showed his ass the day before



a lot of that _is_ because they're common names

i actually proved that by just googling some common names not belonging to celebs and getting a shitload of results

so yeah you were wrong about that one



> >set of polar bears
> >not autistic



is that a thing, like, are polar bears the favourite animals of autists or something?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

So Richard Sherman jumping 135 million hits in the 12 hours between when i brought that up and you posted was because of the common names too huh 

smarter than your average bear


That is some autist shit bro. I think you need to go get checked out. Everyone who I've known who liked polar bears also had some deep seeded mental issues. The fat you have a cute polar bear covered in Dexter serial killer mode blood like he just ate a baby is  even more disturbing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> So Richard Sherman jumping 135 million hits in the 12 hours between when i brought that up and you posted was because of the common names too huh



nah, that was probably because of richard sherman

what i was pointing out was that the total was probs padded by the common name thing

since iirc you were making a point about how he had more hits on google than his team did



> smarter than your average bear
> 
> 
> That is some autist shit bro. I think you need to go get checked out. Everyone who I've known who liked polar bears also had some deep seeded mental issues. The fat you have a cute polar bear covered in Dexter serial killer mode blood like he just ate a baby is  even more disturbing.



uh huh


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

at the time he did


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

he still does, 258m to 320m. and some of that is def down to 'richard' and 'sherman' being more common search terms than 'seattle' and 'seahawks'

w/e tho m8


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

*Before Sunrise*

Two fractions of souls met each other on a train by chance and they went of it together in the city of Vienna and spent one night together during which they bounced ideas off each other, shared views on life and death and many other things, and developed a special bond. It's absolutely beautiful.

9.5/10


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> he still does, 258m to 320m. and some of that is def down to 'richard' and 'sherman' being more common search terms than 'seattle' and 'seahawks'
> 
> w/e tho m8


i really don't care that much which is why i called you autist for trying to argue about it in the first place, wasn't even my main point in that post


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> i really don't care that much which is why i called you autist for trying to argue about it in the first place, wasn't even my main point in that post



and if you think a slight and reasonable nitpick like that amounts to a display of autism, more than your own wild overreaction to that nitpick, then good luck with that


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah slight and reasonable or you know OCD but hey what's the difference


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Dat Suzuku love and acceptance with making love to a tranny, i r proud.

Also Yasha discovering the Before series


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh Emma...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

...y-you t-too


----------



## teddy (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> before my time by about half a year, that one
> 
> but more recently: Link removed



More or less what happened:

[YOUTUBE]DK4oC0kx7Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

*Before Sunset*

Jesse and Celine finally reunited in a bookstore in Paris after 9 years. Lots have changed. Jesse is now married, with a kid. Celine has been in and out of relationships to which she wasn't fully committed. They have a lot of things to catch up on as they stroll around the city of Paris and take a boat ride down the River of Seine. But in a way, they are still that Jesse and Celine 9 years ago, on that train, who attracted each other. 

8.5/10


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Fuckin' Finally Yasha 

[YOUTUBE]pvUcxwO_Ph0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vault
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tyuJmmfC7Zo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> dat bass



This is the only song of i've heard from them tbh

ain't a knockout but it's cool

Any recommendations you've got from their repertoire just fire away


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Should I copy & paste then change the words for an essay?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are you watching the Super Bowl, Stunna?


I don't watch any sports.



Parallax said:


> the thread is ironclad and rough and tumble
> 
> Stunna would be eaten alive


I think I've proven my endurance. 



Parallax said:


> Jena broke Tetra confirmed
> 
> she's the thread's true final boss D:


I think we've always known this.



Masterpiece said:


> Should I copy & paste then change the words for an essay?


Never.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Google doesn't even show the source after I change it tho


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Vinland Saga. Should I give this a try?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

I mean, if you think you can get away with it, shoot.

But I hope you get caught. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Why would you say that? 
I've been caught once and that caused me my favorite class, but I YOLO'd and did word for word. Even I was like man the paper look suspicious as fuck, I don't write like this.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Jena said:


> Oh Tetra? He did rustle me a few times in debate terms (pretty much just the "does District 9 have apartheid themes"



One of the reasons I could never take him seriously. 

The themes are obviously inspired by the apartheid in south Africa. it was so blatant, but tetra could not see it. 



You turn 6 upside down you'll get 9.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Because you're stealing intellectual property.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice Mononoke avatar, Pseudo.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Vinland Saga. Should I give this a try?



Vinland Saga is great for awhile and then hits kind of a weird patch and then I don't know what happens because I haven't been reading manga but it seemed like it was on it's way to glory again.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ye1KrThuJ2s[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty cool.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna, have you decided to watch/read JJBA?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll get around to watching it. When does the new season start?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Before Sunset*
> 
> Jesse and Celine finally reunited in a bookstore in Paris after 9 years. Lots have changed. Jesse is now married, with a kid. Celine has been in and out of relationships to which she wasn't fully committed. They have a lot of things to catch up on as they stroll around the city of Paris and take a boat ride down the River of Seine. But in a way, they are still that Jesse and Celine 9 years ago, on that train, who attracted each other.
> 
> 8.5/10



I think i liked this more than sunrise because the whole movie is in real time and I thought that was awesome


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'll get around to watching it. When does the new season start?



Set on April.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't watch any sports.


you will eventually


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Iono what kind of stuff you like tyler, name me some bands you like and I can work with that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku I hear you're good at finding needles in a haystack ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

yea and i heard you were jealous


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Technically the only thing jelly here were your hands......


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

you wish you could have licked them huh. sorry man find your own tranny


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JdXCWruQIdY[/YOUTUBE]

Tyler you like The Smiths right?  Dat cover


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> you wish you could have licked them huh. sorry man find your own tranny



[YOUTUBE]bSL4cmFW_GU[/YOUTUBE]


Footage of the Date


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Every tranny and woman to DD ever

[YOUTUBE]kNwbjcuQUv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm married 


And yes I made sure she was a woman before I took her home.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I though you weren't into women with vags?


----------



## Atem (Jan 31, 2014)

Stranger Than Fiction

8/10

Good, though I would have liked it more if they explored the whole all-powerful narration in more depth. Why was it happening and why were certain writers stories becoming true or reflecting real things. That was never explained.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]JdXCWruQIdY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Tyler you like The Smiths right?  Dat cover



Oh shit i haven't heard that in a while Para good call

How about dis

[YOUTUBE]wDxQ3Rd9ads[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PMddcPA0GlE[/YOUTUBE]

This is my favourite :33 :

[YOUTUBE]3TEXs5CXHyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I though you weren't into women with vags?


of course you would think that not knowing the pleasures of nice sugar walls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't you mean Sugar cubes/sauce ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

DD's favorite image to look at on those lonely nights

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

At least I can tell he is a man


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Oh shit i haven't heard that in a while Para good call
> 
> How about dis
> 
> ...



I actually hadn't, great finds doe


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

parabro 

radiohead 

the smiths


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

tyler goat taste 

jjba and ghost in the shell great stuff

vinland saga too


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

who was that dude who threatened to hack NF and boot all the mods out and spam it with porn?

I forgot his name 

GOAT times back in the OBD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Guess I am the only The Who fan around here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

The Who is great I own Tommy and Who's Next on vinyl :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

How about the Hives?


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

Panic I know it's over and there is a light that never goes out are my fav songs parabro


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I've only listened to Veni Vidi Vicious but I liked it


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

The World said:


> Panic I know it's over and there is a light that never goes out are my fav songs parabro



Boy with a thorn on his side is my favorite 

I also really like I won't share you


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

learn to quote para

squat up and don't put no pussy on the chainwax

nvm 


there is a light is the best love song


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rohS1HsImBs[/YOUTUBE]

 heartbreaking


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

True patricians amongst us


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I also really like Reel Around the Fountain 

Such a lovely song


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

There is a light that never goes out warudo that's my favourite too 

also please please please but i think it's everyone's

Asleep is also good and heartbreaking all the same


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Morrissey's flair for the dramatic really was balanced out by Marr's guitar and composition 

If it wasnt for Moore and Ranaldo I would say they were the best duo of the decade


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

hmm Blur vs Oasis

Indie peak of the 90s


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

I was listening to some Johnny Cash earlier:

[youtube]-ir5Ud_shp8[/youtube]

Right in the feels.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> hmm Blur vs Oasis
> 
> Indie peak of the 90s



Indie peak?


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

With that said I would pick Oasis


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Then I go for neither and choose pulp lol

Bah Blur is my shit

You like Franz Ferdinand, Vault?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Going to he starting Juggernaut vs .... Threads in Comic Battledome. Then fanboy Juggs to continue for our fallen brother.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

No havent really listened to Franz ferdinand. Always associated them with the Killers who are garbage.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

[youtube]SSbBvKaM6sk[/youtube]

Good times.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Going to he starting Juggernaut vs .... Threads in Comic Battledome. Then fanboy Juggs to continue for our fallen brother.



Reminds me of the Thor vs Juggs thread. It got so bad CMX and I would spam each other with scans of the other losing just to spite even in the KT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Reminds me of the Thor vs Juggs thread. It got so bad CMX and I would spam each other with scans of the other losing just to spite even in the KT



I did the same but I use Hulk owning Juggs scans


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

So CMX is really dead? The fuck. Holy shit this is depressing


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Oasis over Blur? 

Fuck outta here Vault


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Oasis over Blur?
> 
> Fuck outta here Vault



Para knows whats up.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

No actress was as good as Ad?le Exarchopoulos last year.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

It's not even a fair fight smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So CMX is really dead? The fuck. Holy shit this is depressing



What happen your 12 year old fianc? was giving you trouble with puberty?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WAXnqjUfal4[/YOUTUBE]

GOAT indie toooon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Get the fuck out speedy.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Brit pop

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

We don't need Jove shit music taste in this section. We're lucky she/he only posts in the reality Tv section.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Blur is a great band,real talk

But yeah Brit Pop fucking sucked


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

WONNNNNNDER WAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Not gonna lie, Prime Natalie Imbuglia was/is wifey material. 

[youtube]VV1XWJN3nJo[/youtube]

This is the only song of hers I've listened to, but it's crush worthy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

I still haven't got into dexter 

I should bloody get into it 

hardcore blud


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I enjoy ironically singing oasis while drunk, thats so much fun


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Behold, the only great Britpop song in existence: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1Ir489EpgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I enjoy ironically singing oasis while drunk, thats so much fun



Vault just popped up in my head.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Uh you didnt link Common People, Pseudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Uh you didnt link Common People



[YOUTUBE]yuTMWgOduFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Bohemian Rhapsody is quite an average song to be honest.

The Beatles and Radiohead did it better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo admitting that basic taste


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r8OipmKFDeM[/YOUTUBE]

I need to listen to more of Blur but Oasis is pretty cool tbh


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

*Before Midnight*

I signed up for this thinking it's a story about platonic love, and Celine's sagging tits just ruined the whole series for me. 

Nah, just kidding. Sort of.

So, another 9 years have gone by. The once handsome and romantic Jesse has now become an unkempt junkie who is addicted to his teenage son living in US with his divorced wife. And Celine has transformed into this bitter and sulking woman apparently in her midlife crisis. As foreshadowed in the first two movies, the sweet encounter in Before Sunrise and the passionate reunion in Before Sunset finally lead to the third act, the disillusionment about love after marriage and the ensuing mutual verbal laceration between the couple. Those enchanted with the fairy-tale-like love story of the prequels will get to witness how fragile love is and how fast and ugly things could turn for two lovebirds who once talked about growing old together.

My least favourite installment of the series, even though I saw it coming, because I miss the young and playful Ethan Hawke and Julie Delphy in Before Sunrise. This series as a whole has been a cruel testament of the passage of time and the bullshit of eternal love. In other words, great stuff.

7.5/10


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd at least put Before Midnight above Sunset.

Before Sunrise is still the top outing of the series yea.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

It actually hurt watching the two actors grow old like that in a matter of hours because I watched them all in one day.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you guys think of any timeless songs? As in, they will never get old, no matter how many replays.












Still remember the first time I heard it. Was a little kid, bored one day, and put on one of my dad's CD collections. 

Magic.

:33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Why would you say that?
> I've been caught once and that caused me my favorite class, but I YOLO'd and did word for word. Even I was like man the paper look suspicious as fuck, I don't write like this.



you're the worst Asian ever


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

*Rock Sub Genre Power Rankings*

Post Punk
Shoegaze
80's Alt
Post Hardcore
Noise
Post Rock
Dream Pop 
Experimental
Lo Fi
Psychedelic
Metal
Punk
Hardcore
Brit Pop

not biased at all


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Yasha, you shallow bastard.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

I liked Jesse and Celine's conversation about their marriage as they related it to Jesse's grandparents'. It's a neat bit of foreshadowing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

The Beatles are some Beach Boys wanna be .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

more like the other way around Huey


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Beach Boys.



Ultimate beta band.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Classic

[youtube]R3rnxQBizoU[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

that's a good one Detective :33

Pseudo with the most basic taste


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Still so fresh

[youtube]UVtpXvzzXiA[/youtube]

Real hip hop.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

AC/DC is GOAT hard rock band.

Shoot to Thrill is still remains the most played song on my iphone.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Yasha, you shallow bastard.



Wait, what?

If you're talking about those tits, I hated them. I don't want to see Celine naked, ever.




TylerDurden said:


> I liked Jesse and Celine's conversation about their marriage as they related it to Jesse's grandparents'. It's a neat bit of foreshadowing.



I like how their grandmothers brought them together (Celine's visit to her grandmother in Budapest and Jesse's tale about seeing his grandmother's ghost which impressed Celine). And then they almost got separated forever because of Celine's grandmother.

You can also sort of relate Jesse and Celine's personalities to their upbringing and their relationships with their parents in a psychoanalytical way.

And I notice there is an animal they met in each film that represented the tone - the fluffy rabbit in Sunrise, the lazy cat in Sunset, the barking dog in Midnight.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I enjoy ironically singing oasis while drunk, thats so much fun



This rube


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay we need to ban the use of rube, and pleb.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

I imagine Vault is one of those guys who get emotional while drunk.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

*Batman: Under the Red Hood*

This was definitely better than Phantasm but not as good as Year One IMO. I love that one of these movies got a lot more dark as far as content goes and had people getting shot, heads in bags and heads exploding. Makes it a lot more interesting to watch as an adult and getting more realism in the movie. What I didn't like however, was that it completely missed on the dark atmosphere to match the content. This still felt very saturday morning cartoon despite the violence to it. I thought the 2 things clashed quite a bit. 

I thought the voice acting was solid but no real standouts. I still say Cranston as Gordon is the best voice I have heard in any of these movies and nothing here matched that. I did like Greenwood as Batman. I didn't really care for NPH as Nightwing. He seemed like a complete joke of a sidekick. I don't mind a sidekick who likes to clown some but they need some kind of swag to match it and that just didn't exist with Nightwing. 

The action was probably the best in this movie. I enjoyed it quite a bit despite American cartoons typically being very weak when it comes to action. The fight with Redhood and Batman vs the 4 assassins was well done. I liked the use of flashbacks here and how they meshed the current with ghost shots of past. That was all interesting enough. 

The last thing I want to talk about is the supernatural elements at work. I have never read Batman comics or seen the older movies but I thought Batman tended to be more realistic. So for me it was a little weird having the anti aging pool and bringing people back from the dead. Wasn't a big thing because I imagine that probably did happen in the comics but it felt odd for someone who is used to a more realistic scenario. 

3/5

Year One > UtRH > Phantasm


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Leave rube the fuck alone Huey :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Leave rube the fuck alone Huey :|



This is all the proof I need for my case.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I was gonna tell Huey to squat up

but I broke into hysterics before I could even type it out


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I imagine Vault is one of those guys who get emotional while drunk.



Drunk Vaulto is GOAT Vaulto.

I can also see him singing the following in a really badass way:












Chelsea National Anthem


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch Superman vs The Elite, Justice League Flashpoint Redox, The Dark knight Returns part 1 & 2.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Drunk Vaulto is GOAT Vaulto.
> 
> I can also see him singing the following in a really badass way:
> 
> ...



Vault, down a bottle of whiskey and sing it for us on vocaroo.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Watch Superman vs The Elite, Justice League Flashpoint Redox, The Dark knight Returns part 1 & 2.



You just told me to stay away dummy 

I will look into them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

```

```



Cyphon said:


> You just told me to stay away dummy
> 
> I will look into them.




The dark knight return movies are the darker tone Batman movies and JL flashpoint is bloody graphic in every sense of the word.



If you don't like them don't show your face around here anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Batman: Under the Red Hood*
> 
> This was definitely better than Phantasm but not as good as Year One IMO*. I love that one of these movies got a lot more dark as far as content goes and had people getting shot, heads in bags and heads exploding. *Makes it a lot more interesting to watch as an adult and getting more realism in the movie. What I didn't like however, was that it completely missed on the dark atmosphere to match the content. This *still felt very saturday morning cartoon despite the violence to it.* I thought the 2 things clashed quite a bit.



Disagree with this showing up on saturday mournings, what cartoons were you watching? My memories didn't have Joker slitting someone's throat with a glass cup. 
.



> The last thing I want to talk about is the supernatural elements at work. I have never read Batman comics or seen the older movies but I thought Batman tended to be more realistic. So for me it was a little weird having the anti aging pool and bringing people back from the dead. Wasn't a big thing because I imagine that probably did happen in the comics but it felt odd for someone who is used to a more realistic scenario.



Well Batman shares a world where we have people who can crush mountains with their fist or outrun a bullet (infact those are his best buds) So an anti aging pool isn't so far fetched. even if we close off the wider world, Batman still has to deal with Human Crocodiles and a centuries old genocidal maniac.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Batman doesnt live n a vacuum so even the wacky stuff makes sense, I mean he's a JL member after all


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Disagree with this showing up on saturday mournings, what cartoons were you watching? My memories didn't have Joker slitting someone's throat with a glass cup.
> 
> You gonna have to elaborate on this not having a dark atmosphere. Bad things were happening everywhere in this film.



I thought I already elaborated. The content was dark but the feel of the movie was never dark. The music was too light, it wasn't dark/shadowy enough....I dunno. It is just the overall feel of it. I thought Year One got the tone right in that sense. 



> Well Batman shares a world where we have people who can crush mountains with their fist or outrun a bullet (infact those are his best buds) So an anti aging pool isn't so far fetched. even if we close off the wider world, Batman still has to deal with Human Crocodiles and a centuries old genocidal maniac.



Yeah, this wasn't that big of a deal for me but it was slightly jarring given that most or all Batman stuff I have seen hasn't had much like that if anything.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Kill La Kill eps.16 - *B* -


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

My post was already sent right after you elaborated

The Red Hood movie is why I started watching DC movies in the first place, It has to be one of the top 5 best among it's peers.

The Dark Knight Returns 1&2 might have the darker atmosphere you're seeking though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone got any Marvel recommendations?



~Gesy~ said:


> The Dark Knight Returns 1&2 might have the darker atmosphere you're seeking though.



Not seeking anything too particular. It just felt off in this movie specifically based on the content.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Batman being Batman is not realism.


How many people you know can jump from building to building without breaking their ankles ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Marvel animated movies are shit and kid driven.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Batman being Batman is not realism.
> 
> 
> How many people you know can jump from building to building without breaking their ankles ?



You know what I mean fool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How many people you know can jump from building to building without breaking their ankles ?



You gotta learn dat parkour bro!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeeah, I'm more a fan of marvel comics, but marvel animated movies suck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You gotta learn dat parkour bro!



If you saw Punisher Warzone you'll know where Parkour gets you.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I love both companies, but they've released a lot of bad comics over the last couple of years.  I don't even buy anything from them right now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Vertigo kick both asses


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Outside of TMNT when I was young and Disney type stuff I have never been into American animation. I have always been interested in comics but never managed to start any. With the current stuff like X-Men, Avengers, Iron Man and Batman movies I thought I would give the animated stuff a go since I have been more into it.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 31, 2014)

Image > Marvel and DC


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Vertigo is just as bad, washed up as fuck


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 31, 2014)

Right now obviously, 90's Image wasn't exactly good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vertigo is just as bad, washed up as fuck



You would know all about wash up fucking Jumping Bean.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey mad as fuck I don't live in miserable ass Canada with miserable ass weather


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor, God is testing me


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey calm down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Apparently, you got trannies over there, Para.



Now i'm afraid of getting drunk over there. I don't want to get Suzuku'd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey mad as fuck I don't live in miserable ass Canada with miserable ass weather



If Stunna lived up here he would be laid faster than his premature climax.


The weather makes the women horny.



Also you live in LA home of Tonks and Homos just as Suzuku.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Planet Hulk cover looks badass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Planet Hulk cover looks badass.



Marvel Animation is terrible, Bro

But knowing you, you might like it


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Great set Gesy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> you will eventually


What makes you say so?



Pseudo said:


> WONNNNNNDER WAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Oasis has good songs, man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

People are so rustled over the Lex casting


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't get rustled on account of not reading Superman... but it is an unorthodox choice.

What's the consensus on Irons as Alfred?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> People are so rustled over the Lex casting



Comeon bro, the guy is choosing the last person one would think for these roles

Its like if aziz ansari got the lead role in Drive


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't tell me you actually thought it was gonna be a good movie in the first place


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Don't tell me you actually thought it was gonna be a good movie in the first place



I had hope, Para


I had hope


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Poor naive Gesy


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

You're blaming people for being rustled, we went from having Bryan Cranston to Jesse Eisenberg. Para would find it funny, unless we had idk someone like James Franco in The Sound and the Fury. Oh wait


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

That cut deep Eno 

Our homie truly is back


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna looks like Miles Morales.

Tyler Young> Donald Glover.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

lol what, no I don't


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo thinks all black people look the same


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

I just saw Stunna's Google + profile pic


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

The one where I'm smiling or the one with the fez?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna does look like a stereotype though, smh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

How does one look like a stereotype?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

sure, just post it


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo smh always deleting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

sure, just delete it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Imagine scrolling down this page and GIANT SMILING STUNNA, OUT OF NOWHERE! haha


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Like clockwork at least 1 Pseudo delete per appearance


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry Stunna

Gesy delete before stunna's pic becomes a meme.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Whats wrong with that photo o.O


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Beats   me.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Para i want to hear your voice

*EDIT*: No homo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Para i want to hear your voice



Pause:amazed


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Cera looks like he took some serious chemo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Joker looks creepy as fuck though.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea, Stunna's chin is really powerful. 

The Ebony Chin ?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

******


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Reaction image post



Way ahead of you bro


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

you goofed, Gesy


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

This is why i deleted Stunna's photo.

Gesy, you better hope the pic does not spread like wildfire through out the forum.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys open Pandora box of Stunna here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you goofed, Gesy



Yeah, I meant that would make a good reaction image.


Sorry Stunna, if you feel uncomfortable, we'll delete our post


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I already made the first meme want to see it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> This is why i deleted Stunna's photo.
> 
> Gesy, you better hope the pic does not spread like wildfire through out the forum.



We have threads dedicated to posting pictures of yourself. It can't be _that_ bad. But I realized I was a bit....impulsive.

EDIT: OMG!!


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> This is why i deleted Stunna's photo.
> 
> Gesy, you better hope the pic does not spread like wildfire through out the forum.



Too late.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm going to make Stunna an internet sensation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Told you people saved pics of me, Para


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm going to make Stunna an internet sensation.



Let's do this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

This was inevitable. 

But I blame Gesy.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey has been savings pics of Stunna for a rainy day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys are taking it too far


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

guess you were right, Stunna 

*Sansho the Bailiff*

at the end of Oh Comely, a song from from _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_, you hear in the background a band member yell out  holy shit out of amazement in the performance.  I bring up this because that's pretty much how I feel about this after watching it.  It's amazing and harrowing and ruthless and undeniably moving.

A

Japan really owned cinema in the 50's, they were peerless.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

I blame myself.

Huey delete your posts man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn, Para with these taste in great old 50's films. Teach me man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll delete but just to warn Stunna not to cross my paths


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Damn, Para with these taste in great old 50's films. Teach me man



For Para tastes you just basically have to be satisfied with very little actually happening in a movie.

You have been taught. Now go forth my son. Tell boredom it can't have you.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

it's ok that subtlety and finese aren't your friend Cyphon


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey aren't you married?

Dude, log off Naruto Forums and be a good husband.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

In other news, I'm 5 episodes into Elementary, is their a story that's going to develop or is it going to fall the same Crime-of-the-Week formula?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

My wife takes MMA at my Boxing/Muay Thai gym. I can only be an asshole here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

did Huey just imply that his wife beats him D:


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

also the 80's Metallica canon has aged like the finest of wines pek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> did Huey just imply that his wife beats him D:



That explains where the anger's from.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> did Huey just imply that his wife beats him D:



Yeah, I had to read it twice to make sure of his implication.

I guess we know who wears the pants and the title belt in that relationship.

Huey confirmed for manslave.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

lol I just read the last few pages

you guys are cracking me up


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Spousal abuse ain't no joke. 

NF is a place of escape for him. I didn't know. Sorry, Huey.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Can you guys think of any timeless songs? As in, they will never get old, no matter how many replays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Knocks the sucks out of all pop songs despite it been soft rock. 

Para if you love The Clash I will be your best mate. :33


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

Enders Game - 7.5-8/10

better than I expected it to be

adults acting was actually worse than the kids and the chillen acting wasn't anything to write home about


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

of course I like the Clash Speedy

I have London Calling on vinyl, 1979 is my favorite music year and that's one of the very best from that year


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo is my favorite troll

he may not have the bombastic approach of Eno or has fined tuned his craft like Rukia

but he has the most personality :33


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> My wife takes MMA at my Boxing/Muay Thai gym. I can only be an asshole here.





Parallax said:


> did Huey just imply that his wife beats him D:



It's like he's crying out for help.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it's ok that subtlety and finese aren't your friend Cyphon



Nice try Rica.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sure he's going to delete that post before his wife see it..


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

It was implied. I don't think she'll pick it up the true intentions behind the post, gesy.

*EDIT*: hopefully.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't hit women, but she does have a strong right hook.




Para should know not to piss off any woman with Latin blood.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn he's crying out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey always remember, no matter what happens, Jennifer Lopez did it first:


You'll survive it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Eno


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

So I guess you guys are saying?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

_Self defense isn't murder_

Has to be the worst tagline I ever heard


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

> =Parallax;49686828
> 
> but he has the most personality :33



I'm not a troll but i'll humor you
What do you mean?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

it's ok Huey we're here for you


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

KT calling an audible for Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Speedy

Public Image ltd. was better


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> someone help me,please



....................................


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Speaking of songs, I've always loved this one and associated it with childhood football since that wonderful Adidas commerical:












[YOUTUBE]fA5XQWg7eg0[/YOUTUBE]

Soooo good.

:33


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it's ok Huey we're here for you



The name Danger Doom was a sign of his traumatic situation at home, all along.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> > Originally Posted by Danger Doom View Post
> > someone help me,please
> 
> 
> ...



           .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

These son of a bitches


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> These son of a bitches


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

So i'm guessing this was a shotgun wedding.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So i'm guessing this was a shotgun wedding.



She's into MMA. 

Huey tapped out man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Speedy
> 
> Public Image ltd. was better



Meh

Not better than the Ramones

[YOUTUBE]ElX7x_qNUYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Speedy

don't say that


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Dramatic reenactment of Huey's first encounter with Mrs. Huey:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]wJqjueqYQYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Speedy
> 
> don't say that



There's more to Punk than Johnny Rotten 

Anti-establismentarinism all over tho


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Speedy
> 
> don't say that



I thought the Ramones were your GOAT band, Para.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I take Boxing and Muay Thai for 19 years. She just been taking MMA for 5 years and I train her half the time .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

nah Detective they never have been 

I like them loads doe


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I take Boxing and Muay Thai for 19 years. She just been taking MMA for 5 years and I train her half the time .



Doesn't matter man. She's Asian, meaning that she's automatically mystic as fuck.

You got T.K.O'ed.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nah Detective they never have been
> 
> I like them loads doe



Unless my photographic memory is mistaken, which it never is, I believe you used to have a Ramones set for the longest time.

This was before your odd usage of colour schemes in your sets.

You were Prime Hipster Para back then.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

yeah I did

I might have one again in the near future

even though they've never been my favorite, I've been a fan for a long long time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd take an armbar or two if it meant sleeping with  Ronda Rousey..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah I did
> 
> I might have one again in the near future
> 
> even though they've never been my favorite, I've been a fan for a long long time



You have the ramones

I'll have the clash set then 

I had a ramones set a while back too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Doesn't matter man. She's Asian, meaning that she's automatically mystic as fuck.
> 
> You got T.K.O'ed.



Half Asian and she is the math/art kind


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the Clash more Speedy

Fugazi is the GOAT Punk/Hardcore band doe


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hulk vs Thor*

Technically it is Hulk Vs. And has another part with Wolverine but I am going to review each part separately since that makes more sense IMO. This was more or less what I expected which is an okay movie if you are a fan of the characters. I thought the voice acting fit well with the Thor world but I hate the speaking style and in general I find Thor stuff to be kind of bland. I was more interested in the Hulk here and watching him smash shit up was fun and he did quite a bit of that which I was hoping for. The action was better than I would have thought but still nothing great. 

The plot was okay. An interesting idea but again, I just don't care enough about Thor related to really get into it that much. Runtime wasn't long and everything moved along quickly so all in all a decent watch if you got nothing better going on and want a dose of comic book action.

2.5/5


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

GOAT villain theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zAMJXZnJoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Half Asian and she is the math/art kind



She'll use physics/trigonometry to hit you at the right angle of elevation to achieve knocked the fuck out status, then paint a mural of your defeat.

Entitled: Sucker Got Punched


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Well play you magnificent bastard well played


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

>Huey after getting knocked out by his 5 foot asian mail order bride

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSet6htnVcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective went in


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

I bet Huey's wife gives him a roundhouse kick to the face in place of a morning kiss when leaving for work in the morning, to pay the bills. Huey then dawns the apron in order to clean, and cook for his breadwinner of the household.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

detective don't steal my material


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

No wonder he has time so much time for NF.

I wonder if she has keylogger on huey's PC?


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Theme Song of Huey's wife after she walks away in slow motion shortly following the act of knocking him out.

She doesn't turn back, not once.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna should let Huey bully him out of pity.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

Shit Para Waiting room has a classy feel to it son 

One of the best entry to songs I've heard for ages

Enjoying


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey once asked his wife for anal.

He walked funny for the almost 7 months after she granted him his wish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Warudo killed Detective joke 


Detective your jokes are getting lazy now. 



She is like 5'3" I am 6'3 she wish she can round house kick. 



Not to mention when we spar I toss her like a rag doll.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder when he's going to earn enough respect to sleep in the same bed as her


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2014)

The World said:


> GOAT villain theme
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zAMJXZnJoY[/YOUTUBE]



Best theme I've hear anime wise for a while

Trigger did a good job with this


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey please tell us you don't mow the lawn too


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Huey please tell us you don't mow the lawn too



It's not a choice for him, Enno.

Mistress says, Slave does.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wonder when he's going to earn enough respect to sleep in the same bed as her



One day, possibly.

Right now he Skypes her good night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Para does my landscaping Enno.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> She is like 5'3" I am 6'3 she wish she can round house kick.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention when we spar I toss her like a rag doll.





Danger Doom said:


> My wife takes MMA at my Boxing/Muay Thai gym. I can only be an asshole here.



Admit it, she Hurricanrana'd you man.

[YOUTUBE]UxXXARi0EAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Hurricarana her pussy in my face? That's something I'll suggest tonight when she sit on my face


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

One day, Huey was tired of being bossed around by his wife so he went to a psychiatrist.

The psychiatrist said he needed to build his self-esteem, and so gave him a book on assertiveness, which he read on the way home.

Huey had finished the book by the time he reached his house.

Huey stormed into the house and walked up to his wife.

Pointing a finger in her face, Huey said, " From now on, I want you to know that I am the man of this house, and my word is law! I want you to prepare me a gourmet meal tonight, and when I'm finished eating my meal, I expect a delicious dessert afterward. Then, after dinner, you're going to draw me my bath so I can relax. And when I'm finished with my bath, guess who's going to dress me and comb my hair?


*Spoiler*: __ 



"The funeral director" said Huey's wife.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

That's actually hilarious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Classic Detective


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys will understand someday. Women are always right and don't infuriate them to the point they tell you to sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You guys will understand someday. Women are always right and don't infuriate them to the point they tell you to sleep with one eye open.



So you have become a glorified customer service call center rep?

The customer is always right, Huey.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> So you have become a glorified customer service call center rep?
> 
> The customer is always right, Huey.



It would be more hilarious if you somehow worked for McDonald's.

Your Boss wife's motto would be:

Have you had your break, today? I can break you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You guys will understand someday. Women are always right and don't infuriate them to the point they tell you to sleep with one eye open.



Makes you wonder...


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Makes you wonder...



Huey confirmed for posting from a secure location, under witness protection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a cousin that tried to intimidate his wife and infuriate her. Slept in the same bed, after 2 years he went physical and he now has 1 eye thanks to some boiling oil.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I had a cousin that tried to intimidate his wife and infuriate her. Slept in the same bed, after 2 years he went physical and he now has 1 eye thanks to some boiling oil.



and you had the balls to date an actual martial artist huh?


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> and you had the balls to date an actual martial artist huh?



This isn't a two way relationship. Huey's not calling the shots here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Gesy as I said I take Muay Thai and Boxing for 19 years, I have a boxing/kickboxing family, and I am in the Canadian Royal forces where  I am basically the equilvalent to the US Rangers/support.



She has 5 years training by myself and a gym. I know all her moves.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I had a cousin that tried to intimidate his wife and infuriate her. Slept in the same bed, after 2 years he went physical and he now has 1 eye thanks to some boiling oil.



Bitches be crazy


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Bitches be crazy



I heard some Korean girls take it to another level though. I've seen a few of those drama shows.

Any feedback, Enno?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't hit women unless she has a knife or gun then mama said knock you out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice Huey, I did alittle Karate as a kid, I didn't really learn anything useful, I do want to pick up something really soon though, just for exercise and self defence purposes.




Ennoea said:


> Bitches be crazy



Kinda justified if the guy was causing  serious harm on her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Only reason I train my girl is I want her to handle herself when I am not around. Giving a gun doesn't do that if she is still scared or jumped.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Only reason I train my girl is I want her to handle herself when I am not around. Giving a gun doesn't do that if she is still scared or jumped.



Does she work at night, or something? I mean, Canada isn't exactly the US, where there is danger walking around the corner. Our crime rates are astronomically low.

But do you guys live in a bad part of Quebec?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hulk Vs Wolverine*

Meh. Thought this would be a little better than the Thor one given the characters but it was pretty weak. Action wasn't as good and Deadpool was pretty annoying. Just not much going for it.

1.5/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Deadpool being annoying is his thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Does she work at night, or something? I mean, Canada isn't exactly the US, where there is danger walking around the corner. Our crime rates are astronomically low.
> 
> But do you guys live in a bad part of Quebec?



I am station in Central America/South America (Guatemala Area-Brazil) for the next 3-5 years. 


She lives with me on base, but when I go to Brazil every other month. She can't follow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't exactly explain in detail but lets just say I deploy a lot even when I am in Canada.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I am station in Central America/South America (Guatemala Area-Brazil) for the next 3-5 years.
> 
> 
> She lives with me on base, but when I go to Brazil every other month. She can't follow.



Ah, okay. I had believed you were training down there, and commuting back to Canada during downtime. I understand the potential danger now.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 31, 2014)

A Ghilbi tv series, not a big fan of Goro though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Ah, okay. I had believed you were training down there, and commuting back to Canada during downtime. I understand the potential danger now.



Yeah lucky being an officer I get assign my own house. Plus spending as shit ton of time in the jungle you need someone to remove the parasites that attach themselves on your back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2014)

Kill la Kill 16:  A.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Take good care of your Asian wife, Huey.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Kill la Kill 16:  A.



Rukia:

[YOUTUBE]ihLNAcF2dBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm hoping for less than 10 minutes of Jamie Foxx in this movie.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping for less than 10 minutes of Jamie Foxx in this movie.



That's a best case scenario though.

You know what we'll most likely get.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2014)

Ride Along: F

Ugh.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Ride Along: F
> 
> Ugh.



Martial, stop, please for the love of God, stop.

You've taken on too much of a burden for us.

You've taken too many for the team, and the year is just 1 month in.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey's rustled count today: 7


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Huey has a point though...

I'm not sure how some of your rating systems work.

I'm not defending Ride Along..just saying.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Pixies - happening 

Because fuck your pleb tastes


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

you complaining about ride along detective?

I had to watch getaway!!!

fuck selena gomez!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Why warudo 

Why


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

I watched Fruitvale Station 

It was well crafted


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Seriously Martial needs to be check into a Mental institution. He saw I Frankenstein and gave it a B rating. Either he hates black people or has a tumor in his brain.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought he gave it a D


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

martial never gave anything the D

except maybe a zombie godzilla doll


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> In other news, I'm 5 episodes into Elementary, is their a story that's going to develop or is it going to fall the same Crime-of-the-Week formula?


It's 80% crime-of-the-week, and 20% story arcs. The most important part is Holmes and Watson's relationship.



The World said:


> Enders Game - 7.5-8/10
> 
> better than I expected it to be
> 
> adults acting was actually worse than the kids and the chillen acting wasn't anything to write home about


8/10? 



Parallax said:


> I thought he gave it a D


He gave The Last Airbender a B.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

u gotta problem wit my rating stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

I just thought it was a bit generous.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Enders Game the novel sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

A Ghibli TV series sounds awesome. Goro isn't a turn off for me. I haven't seen Earthsea (might watch it tonight -- I own it), and Poppy Hill was pretty good.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

it is generous considering I had the lowest expectations of this movie and the beginning was kind of silly


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

the thirst is reeel! >over 16 million views in a day 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Enders Game the novel sucks.


Nah ah



The World said:


> it is generous considering I had the lowest expectations of this movie and the beginning was kind of silly


fair enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

The World said:


> the thirst is reeel! >over 16 million views in a day
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k[/YOUTUBE]



Music Video was better than porn...especially with the sound off.

but uh...why did you have that picture saved warudo?


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> He gave The Last Airbender a B.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Music Video was better than porn...especially with the sound off.
> 
> but uh...why did you have that picture saved warudo?



I didn't have it saved

just google the thirst is real


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Wtf is that picture Warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

The World said:


> I didn't have it saved
> 
> just google the thirst is real



Worried me for a sec there

leave the pedophilia to Masterrace


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Warudo trying to outdo Masterrace pedo? 



Not good for Racist-Beta relations.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

The thirst _is_ real.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

huey with that beta ass joke


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Cx1J2CzNnS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

lol good reuse of that para


START SOME SHIT BITCH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

"you smell like hot dog water"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

The number works too


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nah ah



You have dubious taste in books, buddy. You love The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

And The Great Gatsby and The Catcher in the Rye.

So does my enjoyment of "bad" books invalidate my stronger enjoyment of unarguably good ones?


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

2010-2014 Yasha same as 2013 Enno?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Is Talib Kweli good?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Depends

Black Star is excellent


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2014)

> Huey has a point though...
> 
> I'm not sure how some of your rating systems work.
> 
> I'm not defending Ride Along..just saying.



Huh? F just means it had no real redeeming value. Ride Along had nothing good about it. 

And I didn't rate "I, Frankenstein" or "The Last Airbender" a B.

RIPD: D-

There are two major problems with this. 
1)The loud, obnoxious sense of humor that makes me appreciate "Men in Black 3" much more than I should. 

2) The awful CGI. The Deado's (seriously, that's what they call them) faces look like they belong in a PlayStation 2 game. 

To the casts credit, they try. But it's not enough. This was not a good day for the movies...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2014)

Martial has good movie days?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Martial likes good movies?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2014)

What happened to Ryan Reynolds..He use to be a big deal not too long ago.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Depends
> 
> Black Star is excellent



Fuck you Quality is an excellent album.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

Reflection Eternal is also excellent


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2014)

RIPD at least had Jeff Bridges. Does Ride Along have Jeff Bridges?

I think someone has a guilty chubby for "Ride Along"....


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2014)

martial hates black people


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2014)

I know people like this IRL


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

Just saw lone survivor

Surprisingly only the last 5 or so mins were 'AMERICA FUCK YEAH!'


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

there are good black comedies

like Friday


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty sure good isn't the right word, guilty pleasure maybe. They're only funny because they're so dumb not because the joke are clever.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

*Dallas Buyers Club*

Pretty good. Homophobic HIV-positive rodeo cowboy versus the big greedy evil pharmaceutical corporation.

Aging is a curious thing. Some men, like George Clooney, age like fine wine. Some men, like Matthew McConaughey, just shrivel up like dry leaves.

7.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Jena said:


> I know people like this IRL



that's terrible  

I'd probably slap the shit out of someone if they came at me with that bs rant


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Dallas Buyers Club*
> 
> Pretty good. Homophobic HIV-positive rodeo cowboy versus the big greedy evil pharmaceutical corporation.
> 
> ...



Yasha, have you seen True Detective? McConaughey looks legit 10 years younger than his RL age in that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I honestly think he's looked haggered for the past few months because of his preparation for True Detective

if there's a singular project where he's clearly given a shit it's that show.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What happened to Ryan Reynolds..He use to be a big deal not too long ago.



He's turned into the Taylor Kitsch of 2012


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> if there's a singular project where he's clearly given a shit it's that show.



I don't think so Para DBC was his passion project 

He spearheaded the project and he was trying to get it off the ground for years

And his emaciation and weight-trimming was crazy

And it was a good performance that elevated an otherwise safely plotted, by-the books real-story-based drama


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Yasha, have you seen True Detective? McConaughey looks legit 10 years younger than his RL age in that movie.



McConaughey is still a fine man


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

but from a performance stand point I think when it's all said and done TD is gonna be his high point

let's be real if it was a movie the critics and voters would basically go "call the fight, it's Matt's"


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

TD is his best definitely 

DBC ain't got shit

It was just TD wasn't the only thing he gave a shit about that's all


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

oh I meant purely from an acting standpoint

but I see where you are coming from


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Batman being Batman is not realism.
> 
> 
> How many people you know can jump from building to building without breaking their ankles ?



[YOUTUBE]VUmHp0_1bmQ[/YOUTUBE]

think this guy does it a few times


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

This is pretty amazing


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]Cx1J2CzNnS8[/YOUTUBE]



that was fucking amazing


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vertigo is just as bad, washed up as fuck



para, have you read Scalped?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What happened to Ryan Reynolds..He use to be a big deal not too long ago.



He never was a star. Hollywood tried to turn him into one and failed.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Black Comedy has been on a downward spiral since the early 90's. Friday was a sort of revival but it fell flat again. 

It' has gotten worse than its white counterpart and that's saying something.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if by the weird patch, you mean wheatland saga, then even tho it was a lull compared to what had come before, i thought it was very good in terms of exploring and developing thorfinn's character and making him come to terms with the world and how he'd been living.



It is called Farmland Saga and yes, that is what I was referring to. I enjoyed it well enough at that point but it was definitely a major shift. 

Are you still reading it? Has it changed again?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Ryan Reynolds surprised everyone in Buried.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

A lot of these actors are talented( except Tatum) Tyler. They just chose the easy way.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It is called Farmland Saga and yes, that is what I was referring to. I enjoyed it well enough at that point but it was definitely a major shift.
> 
> Are you still reading it? Has it changed again?



i call it wheatland saga since it's less of a change from _vin_land

it was getting back into usual vinland saga style stuff. last i remember, what's-his-name, king canute (?), was invading the slaveowner's farm


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Haters gone Hate. 

Thorfinns character development has been fantastic.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i call it wheatland saga since it's less of a change from _vin_land
> 
> it was getting back into usual vinland saga style stuff. last i remember, what's-his-name, king canute (?), was invading the slaveowner's farm



Okay.

Yeah, Vinland was one of my top rated manga before I stopped reading everything.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Y'all dudes better not spoil Vinland for me. I'm only on Chapter 5.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> screw the 3 months, we do it now



pause:amazed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

lol      Pseudo


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> A lot of these actors are talented( except Tatum) Tyler. They just chose the easy way.



Yea man he started selling out a few years back 

though I do hope his recent blockbuster bombs will convince him to go back to his indie roots and take on some challenges in the future


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Haters gone Hate.
> 
> Thorfinns character development has been fantastic.



been a while since i read any of it, but although i'd agree that the development is fantastic, i'm not sure if i'd agree with the direction it's taken i.e. pacifism

the story and the world seems to contradict the notion that you can get anything done without killing people, and iirc thorfinn has decided never to kill, but still wants to see a world without all the savagery in his own


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Continue reading


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DtX9jPW1QrY[/YOUTUBE]

_"Aah, my head is throbbing, like a disco in my head, like a manila disco full of transvestites and suckly pigs."_



If there's ever an award for best use of swearing this should take the cake


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## kluang (Feb 1, 2014)

Just saw Robocop

3/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Gets me everytime...

But then comes the sour  aftertaste of guilt


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Newcastle

Dr.Jekyl/Mr.Hyde if I ever did see one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> the thirst is reeel! >over 16 million views in a day
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k[/YOUTUBE]


First time I have ever watched one of Warudo's videos.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Rihanna has sex appeal but she ain't all that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> para, have you read Scalped?



Yes I own the entire series


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

jesus, that video was kpop levels of sexual torture


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yes I own the entire series



it only ended in 2012, seems a bit much to say vertigo's as bad as dc and marvel these days

tho tbh i'm not up to date with anything from them, just going off how poor the more recent marvel crossovers i read like AvX and Fear Itself were


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I mainly read Image and independent these day

I do buy the Miracleman reprints from Marvel, but reprints dont count


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

If you ever saw Rhianna without makeup you'll see that what Chris Brown did was permanent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Para can fuck off Aquaman in Nu52 is great.




So great he is getting a second book.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If you ever saw Rhianna without makeup you'll see that what Chris Brown did was permanent.



are you joking?or...........


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Barbadian women are not known for their looks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't actively hate superheroes, I'm actually glad that Aquaman isn't seen as a laughing stock 

So fuck you Huey


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Rihanna has sex appeal but she ain't all that.


I'm not attracted to black women.  I clicked and watched the video out of curiosity.  

I liked Shakira a lot more in that video.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

If i could have one woman in world history history, it would be prime Pam Grier.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Barbadian women are not known for their looks.



I've seen alot of photos of riri without make-up (she's kindof a camwhore) and I can respectfully say you're wrong about this one, bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

i'd say you can pretty well rule out the credibility of any blanket statement that correlates attractiveness with geographical origin

why would they ever be connected?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

This is why no one takes you seriously Pseudo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd say you can pretty well rule out the credibility of any blanket statement that correlates attractiveness with geographical origin
> 
> why would they ever be connected?



Yeah, The statement was ignorant, I was just bring up his point on Rihanna specifically.





Pseudo said:


> If i could have one woman in world history history, it would be prime Pam Grier.



Great choice, Pseudo.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

My cousin is a fair-skinned version of riri. She's actually prettier, face wise.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

What's wrong with the Pam Grier choice o.O I mean I wouldn't pick her but it's not a bad choice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Girls were so natural back then.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you mean by that Gesy?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Dat afro..

Dat hair


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Para.  Ed Benes is following me on twitter for some reason.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

You have a twitter rukia?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

I saw Rukia's twitter


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd say you can pretty well rule out the credibility of any blanket statement that correlates attractiveness with geographical origin
> 
> why would they ever be connected?



Canada is cold so rule of thumb is our women will be thick. Which is true. 
So chances are we might got one too many fat chicks in the colder regions


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Not a real twitter.  Just a twitter that keeps me in the news loop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What do you mean by that Gesy?



Like, Physically, The wonders of make up and plastic surgery were less advanced then it is now.People weren't changing their hair,eye, and skin color as much.  The 70's just seem like a time of realism to me. Not that i've been


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Canada is cold so rule of thumb is our women will be thick. Which is true.
> So chances are we might got one too many fat chicks in the colder regions





but what's that rule of thumb which means cold = fat based on? fat meaning blubber, meaning more warmth? kinda rendered obsolete by the available of cold weather clothing

edit

also, that's body. as for facial aesthetics (i.e 'barbadian women are not known for their l_ooks_'), i can't imagine why any environmental factor would have any effect on that


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I saw a demi moore playboy from the 80's/early 90's lately.  I think the bush can be pretty fucking scary guys.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I

Dont actually like curly hair, of most styles on any race.  It's just not my thing


----------



## Siyuri (Feb 1, 2014)

Ride Along

6/10 

stupid funny


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

When Oprah begins to look like a 5 next to you something is wrong


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

> Pseudo
> This message has been deleted by Pseudo.



             .


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Same as Rukia, i don't have an affinity towards black women. But they're usually reliable when it comes to a good rack.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuck you, Huey




Rukia said:


> I saw a demi moore playboy from the 80's/early 90's lately.  I think the bush can be pretty fucking scary guys.



I think my father had that issue

Can't believe they swam without ever mowing their lawns.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but what's that rule of thumb which means cold = fat based on? fat meaning blubber, meaning more warmth? kinda rendered obsolete by the available of cold weather clothing
> 
> edit
> 
> also, that's body. as for facial aesthetics (i.e 'barbadian women are not known for their l_ooks_'), i can't imagine why any environmental factor would have any effect on that



It's more insolation like most people in tropical regions are slim. Yes there are other body shapes there but they are built to not retain heat.


Also we have a wet winter winter clothes is nothing but a small buffer.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Rihanna seems like a really cool chick though. I would take that over looks any day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

I take it you're not into Jewish women, Para.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

How do you figure Gesy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Bush wasn't a problem because men were not commonly eating the puss


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's more insolation like most people in tropical regions are slim. Yes there are other body shapes there but they are built to not retain heat.
> 
> 
> Also we have a wet winter winter clothes is nothing but a small buffer.



fair enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

They usually have to straighten their hair so it won't curl up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Bush wasn't a problem because men were not commonly eating the puss



pssh, that shit been happening since ancient Greece.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

that sopranos episode with junior getting mocked for eating pussy seems to suggest it was still not absolutely the done thing even in the late 90s

albeit among overcompensating mobsters


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't mind bushes.

As long as you don't let them grow too thick that is.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

A lot of white girls tend to be gassed up by Hollywood.

Am I supposed to believe Jennifer Aniston was beautiful?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that sopranos episode with junior getting mocked for eating pussy seems to suggest it was still not absolutely the done thing even in the late 90s
> 
> albeit among overcompensating mobsters



It was deemed unmanly, but i'm it was done alot, just not spoken of.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll bang Aniston over bruise face Rhianna any day


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Tottenham 

Pam Grier doesn't look too good in that pic pseudo 

Or maybe i'm just hating dat curl


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> They usually have to straighten their hair so it won't curl up.



I don't really know Jewish women but i mean if ours straight hair I'd like it.

Curly hair isn't a deal breaker for me, i just prefer other styles


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

You come straight out of a comic book, Huey.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Jennifer Aniston is an old woman.  Why would you even compare the two?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Women who have non straight/curly straight can fuck off with that nappy shit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

It's weird to have any sexual thought at all of Aniston since she's practically older than my mom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe he like em old.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> It's weird to have any sexual thought at all of Aniston since she's practically older than my mom.



she's 44

how old are you, tyler?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

19.

My mom is 42.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Aniston looks like that at 44, you want to see if Rhianna will look the same at 44 .


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm only taking black girls with natural hair now

**** dat weave.


I said was, Rukia. Meaning prime Jennifer.

lol united.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

I like my MILFs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

LOL good luck with that Psuedo





TylerDurden said:


> 19.
> 
> My mom is 42.



My mom also had me at 23.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Aniston looks like that at 44, you want to see if Rhianna will look the same at 44 .



Black don't crack


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo likes  nappy hair? 


Watch how you stroke her hair you might lose your watch.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with straight hair


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> 19.
> 
> My mom is 42.



hmm

we're the same age, but mine's 52

___

also, prime pam grier has nothing on prime michelle pfeiffer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Black don't crack



Black looks like 1000 year old mummies at 40


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd fuck prime Jackie Brown and prime Aniston get my milk chocolate swirl on 

ebooooooooooony and ivorrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hmm
> 
> we're the same age, but mine's 52
> 
> ...



lol my mom is 52 too


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Warudo 

I kinda sorta agree with Huey.  A little, i *ahem* enjoy running my hands through a girls hair


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> LOL good luck with that Psuedo
> 
> 
> .





This is Beyonce's fault.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> It's weird to have any sexual thought at all of Aniston since she's practically older than my mom


so**


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Black don't crack doe.

My mom is 55 and still looks good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna knows


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

these photos with players celebrating the opposing fans' reactions never get old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Tyler acting like he never wanted to bang one of his mom's friends.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

"Nice hair, where did you buy it from?"


Is how you compliment a black woman. Always work.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

:|**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

60 year old Christie Brinkley looks great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Black looks like 1000 year old mummies at 40



Blacks are actually look pretty youthful at 40, it's after that point things begin to plummet. even then, Blacks have the fewest wrinkles.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

That's turrible huey smh


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> 60 year old Christie Brinkley looks great.


yo, I saw her on a magazine yesterday and was shocked. I know she was shopped up, but still


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> these photos with players celebrating the opposing fans' reactions never get old



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7657Hb27K4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Huey and Gesy confirmed for not knowing anything about black people


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7657Hb27K4c[/YOUTUBE]



i'm touched that you remembered i'm an arsenal fan tbh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yo, I saw her on a magazine yesterday and was shocked. I know she was shopped up, but still


Yeah man.  That was a great cover.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Christie Brinkley has to work hard as fuck to keep her image.

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> That's turrible huey smh



Tell me that's not an honest compliment ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey and Gesy confirmed for not knowing anything about black people



you're wrong but that's ok.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna buy People's magazine?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> you're wrong but that's ok.


yeah, what would I know about black people, right



Danger Doom said:


> Stunna buy People's magazine?


/reading comprehension failure


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Raquel Welch>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

All Natural. She killed that Latino stereotype.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna really does have white as fuck taste in media


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

whatever that means


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZquGybHre8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

It's sad I've never read Stunna compliment a black woman. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo and vault are carrying black girls on their back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yeah, what would I know about black people, right


likewise


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

yo if she looks like that at 60 fuck it i got white as fuck taste too


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's sad I've never read Stunna compliment a black woman. It's pretty sad.


1) I have

2) I've no obligation to do so



~Gesy~ said:


> likewise


you're not black?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I find black women attractive

unfortunately the vast majority of them that I've had personal contact with kinda sorta don't exactly disprove the stereotypes


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

real talk i'd fuck old ass wrinkly ass christie brinklies


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yo if she looks like that at 60 fuck it i got white as fuck taste too



i meant 'Social Life Magazine' not christie brinkley 

i'm astonished that she's 60 tbh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yeah, what would I know about black people, right






I don't how we could ever forget you're black .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

tbh i'b already conflicted about prodding stunna cos i'm well aware my logic is nonsensical and you can look at a cover without buying/having any interest in the magazine

maybe i'm not cut out for this jimmy rustling stuff


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 1) I have
> 
> 2) I've no obligation to do so
> 
> ...



Practically, i'm asking why wouldn't _I_ Know just as much about black people as you do?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I find black women attractive
> 
> unfortunately the vast majority of them that I've had personal contact with kinda sorta don't exactly disprove the stereotypes



Yeah...


That Honestly sucks man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm probably retiring this set come monday

this is my last ride with Manning


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

I think black age really well too

And them baggy tits don't look bad on them

otherwise i don't see the appeal tbh

Asians generally do have a strong preference for white skin ( for example, you don't find any black woman in skin cosmetics adverts in here) so maybe that's why


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tbh i'b already conflicted about prodding stunna cos i'm well aware my logic is nonsensical and you can look at a cover without buying/having any interest in the magazine
> 
> maybe i'm not cut out for this jimmy rustling stuff



You over think it. Also you can't give Stunna any hope he is right. You'll bring out his ego.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm probably retiring this set come monday
> 
> this is my last ride with Manning



Will you retire it early if he lose?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Hispanic women age like wine. 

They know how to take care of themselves.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

no they don't, if anything Hispanic women have the GOAT prime and the GOAT decline  

fuck you Gesy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Not all Hispanic women are Mexican para


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7657Hb27K4c[/YOUTUBE]




oh man good times


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Huey with that bitter right cross


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZFKnYn8umWc[/YOUTUBE]

not as much of a classic as these pens tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah isn't the cutting point for Hispanic like 35 or something?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Hispanic has dat GOAT decline yeah

Out of all races Indians come out on top in aging tbh

I never believed that either initially but i've seen all dat proof

Blacks maybe in close second


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Hispanic has dat GOAT decline yeah
> 
> Out of all races Indians come out on top in aging tbh
> 
> ...



really? i lived in india for ten years and saw pretty much nothing justifying that, what proof are you talking about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Whites age the worst

noracist


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Manning will lead us to victory para 

denver have the best offense in the history of the NFL


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Roselyn Sanchez proof that Hispanic women don't age .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Whites either age like fine wine or they wither, so they're disqualified Gesy

He will Warubro  I believe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> Manning will lead us to victory para
> 
> denver have the best offense in the history of the NFL



Manning is the smartest quarterback in the league, and he's going up against an inexperienced team, I think he has slightly better odds of winning.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

For good measure which team Preet is cheering?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah they are inexperienced

but Carroll has a career of taking huge gambles that pay off

and that secondary knocks players straight the fuck out 

I'm all in, this might be Peyton's last ride


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

guys, which should i watch first:

Mulholland Drive or The Guard?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Hispanic has dat GOAT decline yeah
> 
> *Out of all races Indians come out on top in aging tbh
> *
> ...



nope


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

depends what you're looking for, if you gonna see both films today Luc I say go with the Guard first.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah gonna watch both today unless i get sidetracked

alright, the guard it is


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I say only the Guard not because it's a better film

but you need a minute after watching Mulholland Dr


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

accurate


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

that is actually

I've met some Asian women in their 40's that look like they're 20.  I'm a fan


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

well everyone in this thread minus huey and some other hipsters are on that persuasion, para, so that is unsurprising


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> nope



I was gonna point this out, Asians age slow as fuck but wither up out of no where.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Wilson can't go toe to toe with Manning

great defense be damned

inexperienced? more like zero experienced


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

I plan on not living pass 65 anyway.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> really? i lived in india for ten years and saw pretty much nothing justifying that, what proof are you talking about?



There were a lot of indians in my hometown (It was in sumatra), and from my parents' colleagues to neighbors i've seen some revelations 

I'm surprised you think differently luca


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> There were a lot of indians in my hometown (It was in sumatra), and from my parents' colleagues to neighbors i've seen some revelations
> 
> I'm surprised you think differently luca



eh, being fair i was hardly clued into looking for milfs back when i lived in india, but all the old people i say were just...standard old people, really

some of them looked pretty grim in all honesty


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Hawks defense has never played a no huddle offense and an offense with as much weapons.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I plan on not living pass 65 anyway.



I'm with you man, I would hate being old, not because of the white hairs..or the smell, but the helplessness of it all, I hate being dependent of others.Which is something you have to do when you reach a certain age.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

the Seahawks defensive schemes are incredibly simple and flexible, their secondary is built by players with high level instinct and just being absolutely punishing

go Manning doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> Wilson can't go toe to toe with Manning
> 
> great defense be damned
> 
> inexperienced? more like zero experienced




All Manning need is a couple "OMAHA!OMAHA"'s


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Japanese, Whites, Indians are dat top-tier race 

Banging girls from those races is dat pipe dream 

oh man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Para's worried as fuck.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

what Manning should do is introduce a completely new word to fuck with them


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

It's post season Manning, he has the GOAT bad luck of course I'm worried

but I'm all in, Manning gonna get ring no.2 

fuck you Eli


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Japanese, Whites, Indians are dat top-tier race
> 
> Banging girls from those races is dat pipe dream



Hispanics,Blacks and Indians for me.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

why would para be worried ?

>para during game day


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

surprised to see people fetishising indians tbh, both back in the homeland and over here, i've seen very few hot indian girls

some of that is probs down to the relative scarcity of indian girls here, but still


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

actually that is very accurate Warudo


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whites age the worst
> 
> noracist



This is correct doe


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's sad I've never read Stunna compliment a black woman. It's pretty sad.



Stunna, is the most pathetic black man I've seen on the internet in ages.



Danger Doom said:


> Hispanic women age like wine.



I was actually gonna argue with you, then I realized you were being sarcastic


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Hawks defense is use to huddle drives, Broncos no down time offense will mean no swap outs for the legion of Boom. Also Kaep is a shit quaterback so catching that interception any decent CB can do.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Luca, I made another avi request if you wanna get that :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Stunna, is the most pathetic black man I've seen on the internet in ages.


wtf is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Hawks defense is use to huddle drives, Broncos no down time offense will mean no swap outs for the legion of Boom. Also Kaep is a shit quaterback so catching that interception any decent CB can do.



yeah but they also manhandled the fuck outta the Saints and while Brees isn't Manning he's a top 3 QB


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

I think overall I would say Indians have the least amount of attractive women I have seen but they are probably the fewest in number around everywhere I have been. 

I think my top 3 would be a blonde white woman and then black and then asian. Typically I rate spanish highest or 2nd highest but I am married to one so now I am listing for new experience as well as rank.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> why would para be worried ?
> 
> >para during game day



>para every day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> surprised to see people fetishising indians tbh, both back in the homeland and over here, i've seen very few hot indian girls
> 
> some of that is probs down to the relative scarcity of indian girls here, but still



Oh, Indians are beautiful, atleast the ones I seen in America.


I can't take their food though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean?



Pseudo is saying you don't conform to his arbitrary and silly criteria on what it means to be a "true black"


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> surprised to see people fetishising indians tbh, both back in the homeland and over here, i've seen very few hot indian girls
> 
> some of that is probs down to the relative scarcity of indian girls here, but still



There are some total knockouts of Indians 

there's a certain thickness to their bodies too

And their faces usually stick on your mind, when they're beautiful they seldom seem cheap

that's just my take doe


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Guys when is the superbowl? don't wanna miss that.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

megan salinas


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >para every day



not true I am sober during the weekdays 

I take my studies seriously


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Guys when is the superbowl? don't wanna miss that.



tomorrow 

just go ahead and delete this pseudo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Only a very extremely few Indian women I find attractive, for some reason I can't get pass their food. 


Paki women are easy as fuck just promise them equal rights .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Guys when is the superbowl? don't wanna miss that.



it will be starting up in the next 30 hours

I don't wanna bother with time zone differences so  just apply 30+ hours to your time now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I think overall I would say Indians have the least amount of attractive women I have seen but they are probably the fewest in number around everywhere I have been.
> 
> I think my top 3 would be a blonde white woman and then black and then asian. Typically I rate spanish highest or 2nd highest but I am married to one so now I am listing for new experience as well as rank.



Cyphon snatching away a Hispanic Woman

Live the dream, brother.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

so, basically, Pseudo's having an ignorant twat moment

aight


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh you guys were talking about India Indians ... I take that back.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I ain't even mad that Cyphon stole one of our women

do you Cyphon


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cyphon snatching away a Hispanic Woman
> 
> Live the dream, brother.



Spanish women love me dude. Probably the easiest type for me to get with.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Luca??  Indian people scarce? In London??  Surely you jest. Ever been to east London :ignoramus


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Pseudo is saying you don't conform to his arbitrary and silly criteria on what it means to be a "true black"



True Black is a funny phrase man.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I ain't even mad that Cyphon stole one of our women
> 
> do you Cyphon



Respect


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Luca, I made another avi request if you wanna get that :33



i can tell you right off that your proposed gif is waaaay too fucking long, man 

...

i just opened it in ps

it is NINETY-FIVE FRAMES LONG

stunna, anything above 20 frames long is dicey by nf avatar size limits


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

okay, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Luca??  Indian people scarce? In London??  Surely you jest. Ever been to east London :ignoramus



indian people were scarce in essex where i used to live, and while it's true that there are way more of them in london, i don't live in or go to east london much, so it's not as dramatic an increase in my day to day life

i see a shitload more chinese/japanese/korean people at uni tho


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

the fuck is true black?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Indian food is da besto what's all dat hate 

dat Spice alone should give it a nod


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

ask   Pseudo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Cyphon wife is Hispanic? Mexican ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

I think pseudo was calling Stunna self hating though


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna, i managed to keep a fair bit cos it was mostly white space so the amount of frames didn't matter as much

here


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

on what basis am I self-hating tho


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

I never label my friends like that but I understand in general what is meant by true black. It is basically the more ghetto, tough talking, have to be cool type of black. As opposed to blacks like Stunna who freely admit to liking Disney and shit. 

Although it would be nice to see people stop trying to make such distinctions. No reason to give Stunna shit for keeping it more real than "true blacks" do anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll rep you for the effort, but I kinda needed Anna's size the same.

Preciate it, though


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna you should be whoever you wanna be :33


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

All this talk about women again.

Funny story, i know this guy that also visits the same gaming store i buy in (tabletop wargaming, in case anyone tries to think of some funny remark). He's 17 but you can't really tell because he acts way older than that so he hangs with us "old people".
One day there is this damn fine woman visiting obviously looking for someone. Turns out she was looking for him and i immediately though "damn that boy has some serious game".
It was his mom. 35 years old.

That moment when you realize women with teenaged kids are now something you would go after.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Slice confirmed getting old


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean?



I'm just messing with you. I respect you greatly my friend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Of curse women with teen kids are Sexy only a few more years till the kids 18


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zT9-3T7cDck[/YOUTUBE]

Vault  Warudo


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

I work with young kids in my free time and damn some of those baby mamas are hot asf


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

alright, cool

I thought I was gonna have to tell you to squat up


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna with another blonde in his set, Masterrace would be proud.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

here you go stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

When did Huey become so racist,smh




Slice said:


> All this talk about women again.
> 
> Funny story, i know this guy that also visits the same gaming store i buy in (tabletop wargaming, in case anyone tries to think of some funny remark). He's 17 but you can't really tell because he acts way older than that so he hangs with us "old people".
> One day there is this damn fine woman visiting obviously looking for someone. Turns out she was looking for him and i immediately though "damn that boy has some serious game".
> ...



Lol Most have been awkward for the friend if you told him


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Eno has a blond asian set

who's the true sell out


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I never label my friends like that but I understand in general what is meant by true black. It is basically the more ghetto, tough talking, have to be cool type of black. As opposed to blacks like Stunna who freely admit to liking Disney and shit.



You said that, not us. Racist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

that looks weirdly fast actually...



alternate


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> (tabletop wargaming, in case anyone tries to think of some funny remark)



i don't understand why this would cut down on the likelihood of someone making a funny remark


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

I called Stunna out because he doesn't give black queens enough love.

I've been putting the team on my back.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

so many people here put the team on their back that it's quite well-supported by this point


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't understand why this would cut down on the likelihood of someone making a funny remark



I rather defend my nerd hobbies than whatever it is some of the people here surely would come up with.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Luc mad as fuck he doesn't have anything he's gotta put on his back


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Where in London do you live?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc mad as fuck he doesn't have anything he's gotta put on his back



why would i be mad as fuck about not being invested in anything which needs my constant support  

it's a dog-eat-dog world para

i've got my hands (or back, i suppose?) full just carrying me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> so many people here put the team on their back that it's quite well-supported by this point



Yeah, I'm surprised Blacks are well supported here.

Apparently, I have to put Indian women on my back though


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo, will it make you happy if I wear a Tiana set?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wish I was asian



.................    .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Where in London do you live?



central 

lambeth


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault I have to ask, what do you think of Pakistani/Indian girls?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Didn't realize there was so many Indians in this place, thought Eno was the only one.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Eno is paki 

huey racist as fuck


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna that set would look really good on the white One Piece skin.
I miss that skin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

peyton manning has such a massive forehead, man

it's so big

it's like half of his face

honestly some mojo jojo shit going on there

big brains


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Didn't realize there was so many Indians in this place, thought Eno was the only one.



I'm not indian, I'll still give my axe.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

If I'm Indian then you're Mexican Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> Eno is paki



Potato-potatoe


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

get mad, para

put his forehead on your back

however that would work


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

I just learned there is a German pop singer named Yasha.
Is there something we weren't told when Yasha said he knows some German? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYYg_atdtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Vault I have to ask, what do you think of Pakistani/Indian girls?



You asked me not to long ago haha its like the 2nd or 3rd time. You seem to forget or you're trolling.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

why would I get mad?  Luc trying to rustle me for no good reason


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

peyton's forehead is too big for any one man to carry


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

they're a lot of Indians in Guyana.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

there's alot of Indians in Trinidad too


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Mixed breed of Indian-White also looks GOAT

dat well-stacked body with light/fair brown skin and those blue eyes


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> central
> 
> lambeth



You live really near dawg


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Stunna that set would look really good on the white One Piece skin.
> I miss that skin.


pretty sure they gave up on getting the skins back

screw Tazmo


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> why would I get mad?  Luc trying to rustle me for no good reason



so soon after putting on his peyton set for one last ride, para cruelly refuses to carry that weight of that enormous forehead

what a flip-flopper

your supple spine didn't deserve it anyway


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

PS4 needs to pick it up.  Just pre-ordered 6 games on Amazon.  SIX!  And only 1 was a PS4 game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If I'm Indian then you're Mexican Huey



I have legal status in Canada so nope.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> You live really near dawg



oh? where do you live?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> there's alot of Indians in Trinidad too



da best ones

especially when they have a black parent. then they'll have curls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Para lives in the LA near the border.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

huey just mad his illegal family can't become doctors and lawyers but para's can


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Luc you're wasting your time  

go after Huey or Stunna or someone else who you can get a rise out of


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

warudo you from trini?

I'm sure you've traveled on Caribbean Airlines.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

peyton before and after smelling para's weed


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

at least Luc tried doe

dammit he tried


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh? where do you live?



Elephant and castle.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

nah my dad is from trini and on my mom side even tho she's chinese my grandma is from jamaica 

haven't been to trini since I was like 12


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> huey just mad his illegal family can't become doctors and lawyers but para's can



My Dad's white/Spanish and American.


Wish you got my privileges huh darkie?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia

Last of Us 

GOAT game

GOTY every year 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8XN7eoZr0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Elephant and castle.



my flatmate used to live around there

d'you go to king's?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

warudo how come you don't use avatars?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

cause I'm lazy

and my comp is broken atm

using a shit atm

can't make em

don't feel like requesting em


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Warudo you just lazy let's be real here


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Nah I don't study at King's. You go to Kings?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/01/arsenal-kim-kallstrom-injury

WE SIGNED AN INJURED PLAYER TO REPLACE AN INJURED PLAYER


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

it's the black in me para 

I can't help it


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Nah I don't study at King's. You go to Kings?



UCL. friend of mine used to live around E&C because he was in king's accommodation, so i wondered


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

oh wait, he got injured long-term in his first training session

i don't know if that's better or worse 

ah man

arsenal comedy show right back on track after half a season of uncharacteristic effectiveness


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

well, at least united lost

to stoke


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

that's terrible Warudo


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/01/arsenal-kim-kallstrom-injury
> 
> WE SIGNED AN INJURED PLAYER TO REPLACE AN INJURED PLAYER



Oh shit 

Wenger shouldn't have been dat cheapskate with the Draxler bid man


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

it was economically viable luc.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

luc on a good day


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Last of Us is a really good game.  I want to play as Ellie longer though.  I was a lot more dangerous with her.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Ellie was like a little ninja


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Last of Us is a really good game.  I want to play as Ellie longer though.  I was a lot more dangerous with her.



The Winter chapter is legendary Rukia. 

One of my best gaming experiences ever.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Gjywkw1qiWY[/YOUTUBE]

Your wish granted rukia


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> The Winter chapter is legendary Rukia.
> 
> One of my best gaming experiences ever.



Ellie's loss of innocence


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Oh shit
> 
> Wenger shouldn't have been dat cheapskate with the Draxler bid man



ehh nah

?37m for an attacking mid, which is the one spot we have a shitload of cover for? nah i'd pay ?37m for martinez or busquets or another top class DM cos we actually need one, or for a very good young striker

maybe even for a young, top-class CB like varane

but i hope the draxler bid doesn't get written into the narrative as the reason for any failures that come next, cos it really has no effect


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

My wish has not been granted Tyler.  I didn't ever want to play again.  The game is way too fucking scary.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

But Luca isn't Wenger planning to set up Draxler as a striker though


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My wish has not been granted Tyler.  I didn't ever want to play again.  The game is way too fucking scary.



I'm gonna try kill everyone on the section near the end, with shitloads of bloaters and clickers


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> But Luca isn't Wenger planning to set up Draxler as a striker though



if he is, i haven't heard anything about it, and i'd really rather not rely on an AM managing to convert perfectly to a reliable striker in the second half of a season where the title goes down to the wire

granted it probably would have been better than no new striker, which is what we've got, but for 37 million? i dunno


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

i mean, united took mata for ?37 million and it's gotten them a 2-1 defeat to stoke


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

You know the part in the sewers near the end?  I never cleared it completely.  I killed as few as possible and sneaked through.  Way too many fucking enemies dude.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

that section was tense as fuck

I escaped unscathed doe


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Last of Us was good.

Prefer Infinite, tho


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Ellie's loss of innocence



David got what he deserved.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite was very rewarding personally.  There were a lot of naysayers before that game came out.  I stuck with the franchise though.  And they came through with a great game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow gravity falls kinda too good to be Disney.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Gravity Falls is a solid show. Best Disney Channel show in years.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SCGNGWUQEwk[/YOUTUBE]

_"I'm not her you know..."

"What!?"

"Mellie told me about Sarah..."

"Ellie, you're treading on some mighty thin ice here."_

It's a good scene :33


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gjywkw1qiWY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Your wish granted rukia



Already bracing myself for the heartbreak


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]SCGNGWUQEwk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _"I'm not her you know..."
> 
> ...



That scene was tense.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

there are a lot of great moments in tLoU

I liked the characters and their interactions far more than I thought I would.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Ellie is a lot more likable than his real daughter.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

I think that scene is my second favourite

Just below the ending which i thought was a master stroke and a perfect encapsulation of the gist of the narrative which is the development of their relationship

I've had some friends calling it lame which is very disappointing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

And Joel made the same decision that I would have made.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Hell yea Rukia. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The damage is done. There's no going back


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

The world has changed too much.  Everyone has done despicable things to survive.  Fuck the fireflies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone watching 6 nations?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I will watch the Lego movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

The original Bioshock was better than Infinite. Infinite was good though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

You're wrong 

But that's ok


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely wrong.

I think Pseudo just threw that out there for shock value.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Gameplay wise infinite was boring.

I 'm a novice at shooting games but even I got bored playing Infinite. I cared more about the story than the actual game. 

I've already rage quit Original Bioshock. Big Daddies>>>>>>>>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Daddies actually never gave me too much of a problem.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

me either

but I don't remember what difficulty I played on


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

They was easy


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Anyone watching 6 nations?



England goofed near the end after dominating that second half.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

vaulto not letting that post hang to confirm that no-one cares about rugby


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't care for rugby much. 

Football all the way!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault probably watches cricket.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> England goofed near the end after dominating that second half.



Lulz England never let you down for disappointment these days


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault do you say "bruv" alot?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Vault talks like the dudes off of Attack the Block


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

attack the block is a legit film


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I kinda hope he does


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

Para says 'Yeah boi' more often I bet 

Holla


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]SCGNGWUQEwk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _"I'm not her you know..."
> 
> ...



tylerbro 

one of the best scenes I just watched it yesterday too


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> attack the block is a legit film



best underrated scifi horror comedy film


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

underrated by who? It was short lived, but there was a phase in this thread where everyone was on that film


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

warudo might be referring to the entire world which exists out of the confines of this single thread on a forum for chinese cartoons


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Luc I love your passive aggressive way to make stunna feel like shit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah, still not underrated, so


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't feel like crap. You can be as passive aggressive as you want, it doesn't invalidate my statement lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

shit, para

i've never watched a woody allen film

that might've ensured i never will



The World said:


> Luc I love your passive aggressive way to make stunna feel like shit



hey i don't do it at all often, but the myopic nature of that post invited correction


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2014)

> heard how I speak 
> hoping otherwise


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

damn woody allen scumbag

another roman polanski

but is this even true?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't feel like crap. You can be as passive aggressive as you want, it doesn't invalidate my statement lol



stunna your statement was that it's not underrated because there was a phase _in this thread_ where everyone liked it

the regulars of this thread are like 20 people

to compare that to a wider, but still small, sampling base - it has nearly 65k votes on imdb

surely you get that defining a film as underrated or not based on its reception in this thread is completely meaningless


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

The scandal has been around awhile but it was lost in the shuffle of Allen screwing his adopted Korean daughter


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

that was an example. An ill-phrased/placed one, but my point still stands. Film's not underrated. 

anyway, sucks about Allen's kid. Letter definitely made me feel guilty about praise I've given him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> The scandal has been around awhile but it was lost in the shuffle of Allen screwing his adopted Korean daughter


wtf


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

it is underrated stunna

get out of your box


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

arguing what's underrated or overrated is utterly subjective


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Luc 



that go for the throat underrated post


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

funny, yes

but again, doesn't invalidate my post


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna if you lie in a forest(ie your basement) where no one can hear you does it make it true?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

well you said it was utterly subjective, so if you're gonna hold that, then warudo's saying it's underrated is as valid as your saying it's not


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm ready for You're Next Warudo.  I love how that female victim wears her shirt in the opening scene.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

in the game of subjectivity

everyone wins 

like communism


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

I love how the hot outgoing female lead is with a fat nerd

so realistic


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

is an underrated emoticon.Kyochi use to use it alot, and it improved her posts tenfold.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

He has money though.

And she isn't that hot.  Her face has some problems.  The asshole brother has a far hotter girl.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

i'm becoming addicted to it

i like the nonchalance it projects

wasn't kyochi a guy?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

it was either kyochi or mochi or some other stupid variation of that name that I could not stand


she used her status as a girl to attract alot of neckbeard white knights to defend everything she did


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> He has money though.
> 
> And she isn't that hot.  Her face has some problems.  The asshole brother has a far hotter girl.



ehhhh no

I thought even the dopey sister was more attractive

maybe I don't remember it right tho 

I guess we'll see in FC


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember when Zaru created a female poster by the name of Fable and seduced Para.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

what?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Dang, Para


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember when Zaru created a female poster by the name of Fable and seduced Para.



I heard about Fable. 

lol para.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

para if that's true 

you rube


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

warudo, kyochi was definitely a guy


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I can almost imagine the intense heat emanating off of para's neck right in flustered embarrassment as he hastily types out a way to play down the shame


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo, kyochi was definitely a guy



well if kyochi is the person I'm thinking of he definitely rused alot of dudes into worshiping him


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo, kyochi was definitely a guy



Nah dude. Stop spreading lies.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

But I remember browsing the lounge pics and finding out the person I'm thinking of is a chick

but maybe he posted a random or his gf or something


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> I think I can almost imagine the intense heat emanating off of para's neck right in flustered embarrassment as he hastily types out a way to play down the shame


I was supposed to keep it a secret but I had too much to drink tonight.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

rukia you heartless fuck


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia confirmed for unreliable.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn Para.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe it wasn't Para though?  Halo and Shoko took control of my account once and posted all sorts of fucked up shit.  That's it.  That's what must have happened.  Someone must have took over Para's account and spent six months trying to woo Fable.  It all adds up!


----------



## Nakor (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't imagine someone having the time to create a dupe with a thousand posts just to fuck with people. That's dedication. 

I really hope You're Next is actually able to play this week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Me too Nakor.  I own it on Blu Ray.  But haven't really watched it with a group yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

lol para

Woody Allen being an abusive pig is not news to anyone, but it's a separate issue from his art.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Satsuki needs to become the main character of Kill la Kill for it to reach its full potential.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

I would like a full episode where they change perspectives to Satsuki only

and then more of her hearty maniacal alpha female laughter


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I want that full episode to last 5 episodes.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I dont even know what you guys are talking, who is fable?  

Like seriously I've never even heard of this person


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Para's stunned reaction is accurate.  It was a joke.  You guys have been here long enough to know that Para never talks about women.  Can you remember him ever talking about an actress being sexy or hot?  I certainly can't.  Guess he isn't interested in them?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

that huge downplay 

para trying to skirt back to the 5 yard line


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I dont even know what you guys are talking, who is fable?
> 
> Like seriously I've never even heard of this person


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Para x Vault is my favorite bromance

I'm kinda jealous,tbh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

It's a good show.  But Satsuki is the main reason I watch.  I don't give a damn about the nudist beach, senketsu, ryuuko faction.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

warudo, which episode is that gif from, do you remember?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm kinda jelly of that vaulto x para bromance too


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It's a good show.  But Satsuki is the main reason I watch.  I don't give a damn about the nudist beach, senketsu, ryuuko faction.



And her theme 

soo good 

even better than ragyo and nui  



Lucaniel said:


> warudo, which episode is that gif from, do you remember?



nah

it was the first time she dons the Junketsu and fights Ryuko for the first time tho

so probably like episode 3 or 4


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

oh all right

someone said the gratuitous nudity stopped after 5 so just checking


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo, that could be us, but you playin


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

I also like the chick that is in charge of the culture clubs.  She has a poisonous tongue.  Always owns people with her words.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay05HJMr6K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

stunna, i can't put my finger on why exactly, but i doubt the likelihood of you developing a bromance with anyone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh all right
> 
> someone said the gratuitous nudity stopped after 5 so just checking


That was me.  Satsuki has absorbed around a dozen life fibers since that battle.  You can't see any of her skin when she transforms now.  It's a major fucking tease to tell you the truth.  I miss the fan service of the early episodes.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I also like the chick that is in charge of the culture clubs.  She has a poisonous tongue.  Always owns people with her words.



that could be Jakuzure the snake


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna, i can't put my finger on why exactly, but i doubt the likelihood of you developing a bromance with anyone



a bromance with stunna round these parts seems more like a tragic high school special and PSA on bullying tbh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

change ur set, stunna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

it's just that there's a specific dynamic to most bromances around here, a certain something, a particular way people act, which i can't see stunna ever imitating 

maybe he's too nice?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

he's too guarded and way too cynical

no hope for the poor lad


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna and Yasha sort of have a bromance.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

the only romance yasha wants is with jena


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> change ur set, stunna.


what for?



Lucaniel said:


> it's just that there's a specific dynamic to most bromances around here, a certain something, a particular way people act, which i can't see stunna ever imitating
> 
> maybe he's too nice?


ha ha get it

cause the other day I was defending how nice I am

and now I'm supposed to defend how rude I am so I can have an online bromance


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna finally wearing a GOAT set


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, Yasha's my homie. And he's my future in-law, so we straight.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Kinda? I mean thats a stretch


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ha ha get it
> 
> cause the other day I was defending how nice I am
> 
> and now I'm supposed to defend how rude I am so I can have an online bromance



i'm gonna be honest with you, i forgot about that, and i already said (iirc) near the conclusion of that discussion that i was mostly kidding anyways 

but a bromance usually tends to involve stereotypically masculine bonding and banter of that sort

and when you do step into the territory of banter, it's usually not through straightforward insults or insinuations, but what could loosely be termed 'sass'

d'you know what i mean?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Para you'll be proud

I spent an hour listening to The Pixies today


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

The World said:


> the only romance yasha wants is with jena


I feel so uncomfortable even discussing it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm gonna be honest with you, i forgot about that, and i already said (iirc) near the conclusion of that discussion that i was mostly kidding anyways
> 
> but a bromance usually tends to involve stereotypically masculine bonding and banter of that sort
> 
> ...


J.D. and Turk from Scrubs. The former is the complete antithesis of stereotypical masculinity and they have a GOAT bromance.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what for?



You don't deserve it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

but i definitely caught the burning resentment in that post stunna, and i am wounded that i'm being conceived of as a cruel manipulator who's busy trying to rustle you, given that my initial impressions of this thread were annoyance at how much you were unnecessarily victimised


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> J.D. and Turk from Scrubs. The former is the complete antithesis of stereotypical masculinity and they have a GOAT bromance.



that, hmmm

that's a fair point

but are you really content to be like JD? he's a lot more of a pushover than you and he's content with that


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

turk has genuine love for that sap JD tho

who loves you like that round here stunna?

I mean even yasha is stretching it but I guess......


: nardorameeeen


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> You don't deserve it.


reason rejected on account of being stupid



Lucaniel said:


> but i definitely caught the burning resentment in that post stunna, and i am wounded that i'm being conceived of as a cruel manipulator who's busy trying to rustle you, given that my initial impressions of this thread were annoyance at how much you were unnecessarily victimised


I don't resent you lol

all of my 'allies' join the stunna-sucks bandwagon eventually

it's only a matter of when :byakuya


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't resent you lol
> 
> all of my 'allies' join the stunna-sucks bandwagon eventually
> 
> it's only a matter of when :byakuya



lol do you really think i join bandwagons


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2014)

Why is everyone looking for Stunna's BFF?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

Does Yasha really like Jena? She seems like a nice person.

Yasha is so creepy though.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2014)

you spread to thin already para

dont lie


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

> Old Yesterday, 11:59 PM
> Parallax
> This message has been deleted by Parallax. Reason: tooo high too high



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Nah Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Time for film club?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> lol do you really think i join bandwagons


Time will tell.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna being too nice for a bromance? Now I've read everything


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

You guys acting like you didn't fall for Fable.
This was god tier trolling and fooled basically everyone.



Lucaniel said:


> oh all right
> 
> someone said the gratuitous nudity stopped after 5 so just checking



Just a warning. That someone was Rukia. So you can re-evaluate how much of the statement you want to believe.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

F'real. I'm nice, but I ain't that nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

film is about to start


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice Stunna has left the building.  He has been an asshole since 2013.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Never paid any attention to any of Zaru's dupe, they were all cunts like the rest of the blender.


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

You're watching 'You're next'?
I am at home for once at a saturday night and you watch a movie i saw just two weeks ago. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry man:/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

This KLK fade has worn its course.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah it kinda died


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Sorry man:/



Maybe next week. I am tired as hell anyways and going to bed now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

The Guard

i liked this a lot. when it was funny, it was uproarious. boyle was a massive troll and had this easy combination of amiability, irreverence and a commitment to being extremely annoying that i really enjoyed, especially when he got a dynamic going with wendell. the film could've seemed tonally clashing considering that half the time boyle was a drunk, whoring good-for-nothing who didn't seem bothered about his job at all, but still managed to take down a drug smuggling ring, but it all worked. the thread of melancholy running through it - carried mostly by the scenes with boyle and his dying mom - are probably what tied that all together, i guess.

it was really good


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2014)

don cheadle was so great as per

what an underrated dude

"You know, I can't tell if you're really motherfucking dumb, or really motherfucking smart."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Para got catfished ?



Bravest shit I ever seen.


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

Is that real? Looks bad man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

I like Don Cheadle


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Luc that best gif is Canadian right? I can tell from the pladshirt


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2!

ehh 8/10, adorable movie but some parts were weird :x


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Para got catfished!?  


wtf i'm still processing this


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

*Over the Hedge*

A fairly enjoyable movie. The humor didn't always hit the mark but it also didn't miss by a lot either. They were light on the message which is a good thing in a kids movie. They put it out there in small doses but never beat you over the head with it to the point where you roll your eyes. Voice acting was solid overall and I liked Bruce Willis a good bit though the cast does take awhile to grow on you. Same thing for the characters. They were okay but none specifically jump out at me as someone I will remember in a few weeks. It is mostly the same thing no matter which part I am describing. None of it was bad and none of it was spectacular. All just middle of the road fun.

3/5


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Man wtf I did not fuck you Tyler and gesy


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

Mochi said:


> She looks like she just reached puberty


And I didn't even mention little girls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Masterrace trolling the bathhouse


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Masterrace is slowly converting everyone to his cause


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I got a type




                         .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Link please


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2014)

if there's a movie i'd never in a million years would have considered for logical sequel

is cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> disney would do better to stop shoehorning a romance into every single film with a female protagonist
> 
> they pretended they were gonna subvert that with frozen and then did it straight anyway


lol how did they give any indication there wouldn't be romance in Frozen?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 1, 2014)

You're Next - 8/10
Good take on the home invasion genre. I usually dont'' say this, but I kinda hope they make a sequel.

All the women were hot in it too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh shit Barca

friggin' Valencia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Nakor said:


> You're Next - 8/10
> Good take on the home invasion genre. I usually dont'' say this, but I kinda hope they make a sequel.
> 
> All the women were hot in it too.


Zee, Kelly, the student that got killed at the beginning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Link please





It was basically these 3 post that confused the hell out of everyone



Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]w_7mnX3cHgk[/YOUTUBE]





Mochi said:


> She looks like she just reached puberty





Masterpiece said:


> I got a type


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

You're Next got better as the body count increased.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Good video from masterpiece.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You're Next got better as the body count increased.



That sounds like..just about every Horror movie ever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2014)

Para.  Marc Silvestri liked one of my comments.  I have fucking made the big time man!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

I meant that I didn't like the movie in the beginning, but I became more engrossed as the twists started happening and the movie deviated from just white people running around screaming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah I wasn't a fan of the bickering, but after finishing the movie I realized this movie wasn't meant to be taken in a serious light. Though not as witty, it reminded me of Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah. Especially the scenes like the one where the dad gets killed, the two characters are looking down on his body, and then the dude in the mask walks into the frame scratching his head nonchalantly.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2014)

The killers had no personality.

I also was rooting for the douche brother.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

The killers were more vulnerable than I'd expected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn Masterrace I am so conflicted ....


Rukia pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol Rukia


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh shit Luis Aragones is dead

RIP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The killers were more vulnerable than I'd expected.



I actually enjoyed that for once. Made things seem..more realistic.Weren't they ex military tho?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Does Yasha really like Jena? She seems like a nice person.
> 
> Yasha is so creepy though.



................................


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 1, 2014)

I wish Amy Seimetz had had a much longer screentime in You're next.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Yasha is a homie 

He likes a turrible basketball team doe


----------



## Nakor (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually enjoyed that for once. Made things seem..more realistic.Weren't they ex military tho?



Could have been behind a desk the whole time or in non-combat roles. The first couple deaths can be explained since they weren't expecting this type of resistance. After that, they had limited weapons and a big area to search. wearing those masks gives them a disadvantage since their vision is limited.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I appreciated it too.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Some of you had asked for my favourite Asian films list. I'm going to do something different. I will pick one Asian film for each of you which I think you may enjoy.

Para: 
Enno: 
Tyler: 
Martial: 
Stunna: 
Rukia: 
Detective:


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, Yasha.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jackass Presents:Bad Grandpa*


Ah, wow

Don't know if I would consider this movie overrated or not,I wasn't a fan of idea of a storyline for this movie.Most of the jokes fell flat for me and only became entertaining when it performed acts you'd expect from a Jackass movie. If you're not a fan of juvenile acts like watching an old man dance with his balls sagged to his knees or a cross dressing 10 year old boy doing a striptease, this is not the film for you. 

5/10- average at best


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

mary elizabeth winstead is the girl of the month for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Choice bro


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

*Escape Plan*

Stallone and Arnold were fun to see on screen together but man, you really have to suspend belief for this one. I think it is more or less what anyone with half a brain would expect going in so if you enjoy this type of stuff it is right up your alley. I don't love it but I can get by watching it. When you get a movie like this that is predictable it really just comes down to enjoying the actors and as I said, Arnold and Stallone were fun together. Arnold was actually kind of humorous too. I didn't care for the warden though. It doesn't happen too often but I felt like I was watching him try to act instead of just losing myself in the character. Meh....

2.5/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

It's like Cyphon is immune to good movies


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Sama: 
Nakor: 
Vault: 
Huey: 
Jena: 
Warudo: 
Cyphon: 
Pseudo: 
Masterrace:


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's like Cyphon is immune to good movies



I have seen a couple this year 

In fairness to myself it isn't like there have been many choices this year. I believe I have actually watched all of the good movies to come out on DVD so far. 


The fuck is that list Yasha and why am I on it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Escape Plan*
> 
> Stallone and Arnold were fun to see on screen together but man, you really have to suspend belief for this one. I think it is more or less what anyone with half a brain would expect going in so if you enjoy this type of stuff it is right up your alley. I don't love it but I can get by watching it. *When you get a movie like this that is predictable it really just comes down to enjoying the actors* and as I said, Arnold and Stallone were fun together. Arnold was actually kind of humorous too. I didn't care for the warden though. It doesn't happen too often but I felt like I was watching him try to act instead of just losing myself in the character. Meh....
> 
> 2.5/5



Isn't this the reason Expendables is good? I haven't seen it yet, so i'm really asking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

And why am I not?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Who said The Expendables was good?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2014)

Evil Dead

Ash/10


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't this the reason Expendables is good? I haven't seen it yet, so i'm really asking





Stunna said:


> Who said The Expendables was good?



This.

Expendables is ok.

I guess I could have been more clear. Enjoying the actors alone won't get something a high score. Enjoying the actors just keeps it from being complete trash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Who said The Expendables was good?



I hear more Praise than criticism on it.

/kanyeshrug


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Gesy: 
Speedo: 
Slice: 
Han: 
ashes:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Yasha explain to me how Time relates to me .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Yumi's legs in dat pic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Yasha, I've seen that face before but never seen the film.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 1, 2014)

Already seen Hana and Alice, such a lovely movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2014)

What's your take on the next Disney Princess being fat, Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Yasha explain to me how Time relates to me .



It's about the shallowness of Asian persuasion.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2014)

Yasha, should I feel bad about being on that Asian persuasion?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Already seen Hana and Alice, such a lovely movie.



Hmm, have you seen Swallowtail Butterfly or ?




Stunna said:


> Yasha, should I feel bad about being on that Asian persuasion?



At least we are not hypocrites. :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Speaking of Asian Persuasion..

Lucy Liu is growing on me.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

which is a better name for a space ship:

the eleanor rigby or the surfer rosa


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 2, 2014)

> Hmm, have you seen Swallowtail Butterfly or Like Someone in Love?


Never could find Swallowtail Butterfly. 
Hadn't heard of Like Someone in Love,  sounds interesting.
Thanks for recommendations.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Surfer Rosa Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation Yasha :33

I could never find a good copy of Swallowtail Butterfly


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Never could find Swallowtail Butterfly.
> Hadn't heard of Like Someone in Love,  sounds interesting.
> Thanks for recommendations.



It's available on youtube. Not Criterion quality though of course.

I hesitated about recommending Like Someone in Love to you actually. I think you will either love it or hate it. It's more like Para's cup of tea.

[YOUTUBE]CBIDYcFOg3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

I do wanna see that movie :33


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]koldhwMkrJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks yasha imma watch that list

movie better be good


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol how did they give any indication there wouldn't be romance in Frozen?



by hans doing his villainous turn and the true love's kiss being a sisterly one?

u tryin to ruse me m8?



Danger Doom said:


> mary elizabeth winstead is the girl of the month for me.





winstead is a goddess


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football...uel-pellegrini-manchester-city-premier-league

mourinho forever repping those mind games


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm down with the Lego movie. Could be another Wreck It Ralph kind of movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

*Planet Hulk*

These movies really are just so bland. The story was slightly interesting with Hulk being shipped off by Iron Man and company because he was too dangerous and he ends up enslaved and having to fight as a gladiator. The others fighting with him got a little depth added to their characters but still not enough to make me care about any of them. Action and voice acting was decent but again, just bland. Completely unremarkable movie.

Thinking back on it the movie had a glaring hole. Hulk was shipped off because he couldn't control his anger and was too dangerous but the whole movie he was basically in complete control. Could talk, reason and relax at will outside of one time where he lost himself for a few seconds but was easily brought back to reality. 

2/5


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

Luca you on?

Got a set job for you m8


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

these kpop qts legit make me sad with how qt they are

also, alright, gimme a minute


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

okay, speedy, the second gif was ginormous and i had to shrink it a lot to get it under 1mb soz


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

No probs, cheers man.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

don't forget to rep


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Vagabond has officially become a_ great_ manga!


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Planet Hulk*
> 
> 2/5



Such a good comic.
Such a mediocre adaption.
Its sad


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Vagabond has officially become a_ great_ manga!



how far into it are you?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Chapter 120. 

It was very good the first 100. but after the Yagyu arc it has reached another level.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Luc ava please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

i used to rock a few vagabond sets once upon a time

i can't pinpoint exactly when i decided vagabond was a great manga, but the inshun arc had a big effect on me. and the yagyu arc, oh man. when he meets sekishusai and he's disarmed by his sheer presence

whoo

anyway, here


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

i don't remember when i stopped reading vagabond, but i remember musashi being locked up for something or the other

gotta pick it up sometime soon

maybe read through it slowly from the beginning and write something up now and then?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> winstead is a goddess




In every sense of the word, very tasteful, elegant and gorgeous. Someone you put in a 90 date plan.



Yasha said:


> It's about the shallowness of Asian persuasion.



Trying to figure if this towards my dislike for weeaboos or because my wife is part Asian.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Stop being a paranoid. 


*Tokyo Story*

Such a poignant film. As we grow up, one of the fears that always linger in our mind is the death of our parents. But even though we love them dearly, the way we treat them are sometimes selfish and impatient. Psychologically, this is interesting. While good parents need to let go of their children when the right time comes, children are also mentally bracing themselves for the day their parents leave them. Subconsciously we try not to get too attached to our parents in anticipation of the inevitable separation as a defense mechanism to alleviate the future grief. 

8.5/10


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football...uel-pellegrini-manchester-city-premier-league
> 
> mourinho forever repping those mind games



Mourinho still playing that fake modesty card


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Winstead was great in Smashed.

Her face is to kill for.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Winstead's stunning beauty stood out even in a minor role as in The Spectacular Now.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Such a good comic.
> Such a mediocre adaption.
> Its sad



Doesn't help but it really is one of my favorite covers. I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I need a Super Bowl stream.  Snow and ice storm ruined my plans.





Yasha said:


> Winstead's stunning beauty stood out even in a minor role as in The Spectacular Now.


And in that abysmal Die Hard movie from last year.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

> Subconsciously we try not to get too attached to our parents in anticipation of the inevitable separation as a defense mechanism to alleviate the future grief.



Or we try to pick out faults in them and how they've treated us so we can distance ourselves without unbearable guilt.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gBabKoHSErI[/YOUTUBE]

Two more weeks Rukia.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

21 people viewing this thread

whats so interesting now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

My natural Aura is


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Tyler.  I will be busy playing Lightning Returns.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Or we try to pick out faults in them and how they've treated us so we can distance ourselves without unbearable guilt.



I do this. Especially to my mom.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I do this. Especially to my mom.



I do that with my dad

hate to admit that I'm turning out like him

I MUST CHANGE MY DESTINY!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't do that with my dad

because i rarely meet him i think

so maybe i haven't got time to sort out my feelings

I think my mom's the only one doing the actual parental stuff

My dad just funnels money 

he's cool though dude's just busy as fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

It would be ironic if the fat princess was African .


Since Disney had a lesbian episode on one of their shows maybe we will get a gay princess soon .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

pff, maybe in twenty years


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

actually, considering there was a black _president_ before a black disney princess...that might really be low-balling it


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> actually, considering there was a black _president_ before a black disney princess...that might really be low-balling it



So.....Gay president first?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Gay princess is a bad idea.  These movies are made to be profitable.  And the decision to make the princess gay would just be too divisive.  As divisive as it would be in the United States... it would be far more divisive with international audiences.  Frozen has made more money overseas.  Those markets are becoming increasingly more and more important.  Why jeopardize that?  I would let some other studio trot out the first gay princess.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> So.....Gay president first?



sixty years it is

i'll be on the edge of senility


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Can on of you comic nerds give some links on finding comics? Multiple times I have tried to start reading them and simply can't find them. I would like to slowly ease my way in but I give up before I can even get started.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

But they had a lesbian couple with a kid on one of their more famous shows. I think Disney pulled the plug on Walt's cryogenic chamber.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Gay President before Woman President?


that would be the funniest shit ever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Can on of you comic nerds give some links on finding comics? Multiple times I have tried to start reading them and simply can't find them. I would like to slowly ease my way in but I give up before I can even get started.


I can't help you.  I like hard copies.  Get on Daredevil if you haven't though.  It's good stuff.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> But they had a lesbian couple with a kid on one of their more famous shows. I think Disney pulled the plug on Walt's cryogenic chamber.



What show?

And feature film > shows anyway. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Gay President before Woman President?
> 
> 
> that would be the funniest shit ever.





If Hillary gets elected both will be covered at once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What show?
> 
> And feature film > shows anyway.
> 
> ...





Good Luck Charlie



Bridgit Mendler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Para.  Did you know Blue is the Warmest Color is getting a Criterion release?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

You should also just find out about what characters (if "mainstream superhero stuff" is your thing) or genres you want to read and then ask around for recommendations.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

Para really hated on Blue is the warmest Colour, I wonder if flip flop is about to commence


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Didn't watch the movie, watched the sex scene. Was hot but would have been much better with better looking girls.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I just added Spike Lee's Oldboy to my cart.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Persona Criterion Collection comes out March 25.  Para will definitely buy that one.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what're you interested in?



To start probably X-Men and I considered going in chronological order as I have found it on some sites but I just dunno. There is sooooooo much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Their's alot to cover with X-men..


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

So what would you guys recommend as some of the better ones to get into? I am open to giving most of the bigger names a try.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

There is also a lot of "not good" stuff with xmen.

How was that named? The book with the younger next generation of mutants that introduced Elixir and Hellion?
That was good and a solid jump on point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> To start probably X-Men and I considered going in chronological order as I have found it on some sites but I just dunno. There is sooooooo much.



Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

knock yourself out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't read X-Men.  My mind rebels against the whole mutant thing.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes I am gonna buy it Rukia :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm getting addicted to the naruramen emote, man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Para really hated on Blue is the warmest Colour, I wonder if flip flop is about to commence



But Stunna hasn't watched it yet.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I can't read X-Men.  My mind rebels against the whole mutant thing.



What do you mean?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Downloading now. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Morrison's New X-Men is my shit :33


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

astonishing x-men and new x-men are the best 

Luc is good peoples


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What do you mean?



If i had to guess:

Spiderman: Look he is like a spider, such an awesome hero!
Thor: Look he flies and summons lightning, such an awesome hero!
Hulk: Look he turns super strong and green, such an awesome hero!
Daredevil: Look he has supernatural senses, such an awesome hero!
Fantastic Four: Look they have superpowers that mirror the elements, such awesome heroes!



Mutants: OH MY GOD THEY HAVE STRANGE ABILITIES TRULY THIS IS THE DOWNFALL OF OUR CIVILISATION. BURN THEM. BURN THEM ALL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The only Xmen comic I read consistently is Xforce and Deadpool.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Morrison's New X-Men is my shit :33





The World said:


> astonishing x-men and new x-men are the best
> 
> Luc is good peoples


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> If i had to guess:
> 
> Spiderman: Look he is like a spider, such an awesome hero!
> Thor: Look he flies and summons lightning, such an awesome hero!
> ...



slice, i get that you're being intentionally polemical, but


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay.  I'm biting the bullet.  Just blindly bought Thief for the PS4.





~Gesy~ said:


> What do you mean?


Its silly.  Some humans have evolved and they all have unique abilities as a result.  It really doesn't make a lot of sense.  That's why I prefer Marvel's human characters.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Huey I got some good Vertigo trades yesterday :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

No the whole puberty coming of age shit with Mutants. Then every other mutant is omega.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I like Marvel's cosmic stuff.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Hey Huey I got some good Vertigo trades yesterday :33



Like?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> slice, i get that you're being intentionally polemical, but



Yeah i probably should have skipped that one.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Or we try to pick out faults in them and how they've treated us so we can distance ourselves without unbearable guilt.



Yup. Pretty sure youth rebellion is programmed in our genes as countermeasure against overprotective or domineering parents. We all know someone who is the perfectly obedient son or daughter who stays with their parents and remains single and eventually becomes the dead-end for the genes he or she carries.


Check this out, Enno. It's disturbing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

actually more than half of those are super dumb cos besides hulk being thought of as "such an awesome hero" (oh my god ), spiderman is constantly persecuted and people mistaking him for a bad dude is a frequent theme of his stories

no-one actually knows about DD's enhanced senses except for people in his supporting cast and rogues gallery

but to address the greater point: while, yes, there's a double standard in being afraid of mutants so much while accepting metahumans in general -



Lucaniel said:


> why is no-one pointing out that the difference between mutants and all other superpowered beings is that they call themselves 'homo superior' and are purportedly the next step in humanity's evolution?
> 
> because of this, humanity's attitude towards them has an extreme fear of obsolescence mixed into it, which is unique in terms of human sentiments.  this fear isn't present in opinions regarding superpowered beings who happen to be 'gods' or who got their powers through various experiments/accidents/whatever



there's a reason for this


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

100 Bullets vol.1 and 2
Animal Man vol.2

I also got the Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay.  Pre-ordered all the movies and games I want for the next 3-4 months.  

Finished Elektra Assassin yesterday Para.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a good read, Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> If i had to guess:
> 
> Spiderman: Look he is like a spider, such an awesome hero!
> Thor: Look he flies and summons lightning, such an awesome hero!
> ...



Lol I get what you're saying, but a point can be made that the X-men are typically the strongest humans on earth right now.

Iceman: can cause a second Ice age
Scarlett Witch: can cause billions of people to die by muttering 3 words.
Magneto : can tip the world off it's axis
Franklin Richards: can do...pretty much anything he wants to do.

I would say the fact that world destroyers can be born at any time, makes the fear of them justifiable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I spent a $100 on an Amazing Spider-man book I needed yesterday.  Definitely a bit pricey.  But it was a key issue.

I could have gotten it for a lot cheaper.  But I wanted a high quality copy.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia do you burn your money too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> 100 Bullets vol.1 and 2
> Animal Man vol.2
> 
> I also got the Dark Knight Returns



So you are excited for Y: The Last Man movie adaptation ?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Not at all


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rukia do you burn your money too



He spends $600 on shitty shoes what you expect with a single man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

And we call Para the rich guy of this thread?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I get what you're saying, but a point can be made that the X-men are typically the strongest humans on earth right now.



There still is a lot of suspension of disbelief in Marvel with the populace accepting other heroes and not them. It always felt a bit odd.
And honestly the story lines that focus on the "kill them all" aspect usually are shit.



Danger Doom said:


> So you are excited for Y: The Last Man movie adaptation ?



Who is attached to it? Could be solid. Could be terrible. Wont be amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So you are excited for Y: The Last Man movie adaptation ?


That could be really bad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

No one yet Slice.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you guys going to Robocop?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Y the last man would work better as a HBO series

it's too much for 1 movie


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

And only the Fantastic Four are usually seen in a good light among the public and they hole themselves up in their giant penthouse tower


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Y the last man would work better as a HBO series
> 
> it's too much for 1 movie



Now this is something you could sell me.
10 Episode series.
I'd be all in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

What's Y the Last Man?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey stop talking about them funny books you anti weaboo feg

it's nauseating

talk about something manly for a change


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to Robocop?



It's already arrived in Yasha's country. I'm relying on him carrying the team for that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

It's about a world where only one man exist full of women.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

One day every living mammal with an Y chromosome drops dead in exactly the same minute.

Two survive. A twenty something new yorker guy named Yorrick and his pet monkey.

Story is them traveling with a federal agent and a biologist to the other side of the country trying to reach her lab to find out how he survived.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> And only the Fantastic Four are usually seen in a good light among the public and they hole themselves up in their giant penthouse tower



 The Avengers are cool with the public also.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's Y the Last Man?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> One day every living mammal with an Y chromosome drops dead in exactly the same minute.
> 
> Two survive. A twenty something new yorker guy named Yorrick and his pet monkey.
> 
> Story is them traveling with a federal agent and a biologist to the other side of the country trying to reach her lab to find out how he survived.



Oh, so it's like I am Legend?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Avengers are cool with the public also.



well yea

considering they work or are forced to work with the government from time to time


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

The wikipedia article is a bit too spoiler heavy for my taste. Thats why i usually avoid it when trying to find out about new stuff.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, so it's like I am Legend?



no         .


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Y the last man would work better as a HBO series
> 
> it's too much for 1 movie





This is totally unrelated but i always dream of HBO making a miniseries for The Stand. 

At least they're the only ones with the budget for that.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, so it's like I am Legend?



Well if you exchange "Vampires" for "Women"?


They aren't really alike at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Huey stop talking about them funny books you anti weaboo feg
> 
> it's nauseating
> 
> talk about something manly for a change



That's a vertigo graphic novel

It's about the only man on earth filled with women. How is that not manly you fruit loop?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> This is totally unrelated but i always dream of HBO making a miniseries for The Stand.
> 
> At least they're the only ones with the budget for that.



Years ago my dream was for a high budget adaption of "The Dark Tower". But then King decided to run that story into the ground all by himself with the last three books...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> The wikipedia article is a bit too spoiler heavy for my taste. Thats why i usually avoid it when trying to find out about new stuff.



Same here


but thanks for the information, I make pick this up sometime.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> One day every living mammal with an Y chromosome drops dead in exactly the same minute.
> 
> Two survive. A twenty something new yorker guy named Yorrick and his pet monkey.
> 
> Story is them traveling with a federal agent and a biologist to the other side of the country trying to reach her lab to find out how he survived.



Sounds like hardcore porn.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Para.  You read Fables at all?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's about the only man on earth filled with women. How is that not manly you fruit loop?



Maybe because it sounds like The Bachelor 



Slice said:


> Years ago my dream was for a high budget adaption of "The Dark Tower". But then King decided to run that story into the ground all by himself with the last three books...



Only standout book was 4 anyway. Some solid ones but 4 was dat shit.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

No 

I never have


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> That's a vertigo graphic novel
> 
> It's about the only man on earth filled with women. How is that not manly you fruit loop?



Funny thing is

If you're the last man on earth, some might see that as a fantasy come true.

Last female on earth..well..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Wildstorm comics are underrated


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> That's a vertigo graphic novel
> 
> It's about the only man on earth filled with women. How is that not manly you fruit loop?





Yasha said:


> Sounds like hardcore porn.



Yorrick Brown. Beta as fuck.
World filled with women that can't get the D any more.
"But i want to find my fianc? in australia even though i don't know if she's still alive"



Rukia said:


> Para.  You read Fables at all?



I own nearly everything related to Fables. Only missing the latest TPD and that "Fairest in all the land" book. But i plan on ordering them this month.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Saga and East of West are my favorite monthly titles coming out right now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo leave the use of > to Luc. 


You don't use it quite well.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

wait Slice so if you had a wife you wouldn't want to find her?

just be like fuck it I'll get 150 million other wives?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Warudo leave the use of > to Luc.
> 
> 
> You don't use it quite well.



good retort

and by good I mean non existent


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice would drain himself from one state alone


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny thing is
> 
> If you're the last man on earth, some might see that as a fantasy come true.
> 
> Last female on earth..well..



It isnt really that good for him. He meets so many crazy women.
Most simply want to capture or kill him.

The last female though though, that really is terrifying. 



Parallax said:


> Saga and East of West are my favorite monthly titles coming out right now



Saga. 
Such amazing art.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> good retort
> 
> and by good I mean non existent



Why not just say non existent in the first place if you are going to take the time to explain it?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

I also feel Huey naturally threatened by Luc from that one post alone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> No
> 
> I never have


Some of these issues have really nice art.  You would appreciate it I'm sure.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> wait Slice so if you had a wife you wouldn't want to find her?
> 
> just be like fuck it I'll get 150 million other wives?





Danger Doom said:


> Slice would drain himself from one state alone



Well its fiction. 
But honestly i would not know how i would react? I guess i would try?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey showing Luc respect:ignoramus


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Why not just say non existent in the first place if you are going to take the time to explain it?



you know if I was nensense I'd say your lack of wit is similar to your taste in movies

thank god I'm not nensense tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Why not just say non existent in the first place if you are going to take the time to explain it?



You need to simplify this for him. It may float over his head.


As you can see from the above post.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

You know what i would really love to see brought to live as a limited series?

Planetary


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

People in this thread can be drawn in so easily it makes me giggle.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey showing Luc respect:ignoramus



If I can friend Tetra...


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You need to simplify this for him. It may float I've this head.



Was this even English?

You hopped the border too late and couldn't get that pre-school education huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well its fiction.
> But honestly i would not know how i would react… I guess i would try…




Me being a one woman man,  when i'm the only man on earth?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> You know what i would really love to see brought to live as a limited series?
> 
> Planetary



the budget for that would have to be astronomical

don't see it happening for another 20 years at least


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

I miss Yao getting dunked on.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Me being a one woman man,  when i'm the only man on earth?



my wife would definitely have to agree to be apart of a harem otherwise she getting kicked to the curb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If I can friend Tetra...



You and Tet made a truce? cause Tetra used to chew you up man


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> the budget for that would have to be astronomical
> 
> don't see it happening for another 20 years at least



20 years? Thats just about how long the time between the final two issues felt. 

Its one of those "if money was not an issue" things. Of course i'd rather have no adaption than a bad one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> *my wife*


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

opposed to your fictional wife Huey?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You and Tet made a truce? cause Tetra used to chew you up man



A long time man. Elysium brought us together that's how great the movie was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> opposed to your fictional wife Huey?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

your word is everything round these parts Huey

and you looking kinda unfamiliar right now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Game recognize game Betarudo.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

unoriginal as always


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

show us these pics of your wifey betahue

watch it turn out to be stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo in rare form


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah the last joke was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't showed a pic of myself and you want one of my wife 





Yes Betarudo how unoriginal .


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I haven't showed a pic of myself and you want one of my wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't change an already great Boondocks saying


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Why did you think I corrected his first sentence


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo just frustrated he is still holding on to his virginity card tighter than Stunna .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey said his wife's family has money.  Would be stupid to post her picture without her permission.  Do you guys really expect him to jeopardize that for you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia with that subtle trolling, trolling thunder .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> Prediction time, Broncos to win by 15 points.




Fuck this jinx


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck Preet


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck preet


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

lol preet

a movie adaptation of y: the last man is guaranteed to not live up to the series cos it's a movie

three seasons of 13 episodes each on HBO which follow the comic faithfully? then, yeah



Cyphon said:


> Why not just say non existent in the first place if you are going to take the time to explain it?



it's a pretty common expression



Slice said:


> You know what i would really love to see brought to live as a limited series?
> 
> Planetary



ehhhhhhh

hmmmmmmmmm

hmmmmmmmm

only if you had like a $200 million budget

planetary went hard, man


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it's a pretty common expression



I was not aware of that.

And by not aware I meant fully aware.

I was just messing with World.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

lol Luc I can't believe you broke that down 

now I'm confused a bit

but yeah he's like a dog sniffing another dogs ass nyugah

just stringing my ebonics wordplay along


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman is dead


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

...

philip seymour hoffman is dead...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

fuck 

RIP

he was easily in the top 5 best actors in the world for pretty much the last decade


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Para and Luca posting sad news with an unprecedented level of synchronization.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea, very sad news


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> lol preet
> 
> a movie adaptation of y: the last man is guaranteed to not live up to the series cos it's a movie
> 
> ...



Planetary really was as much a visual medium as it was a literary, much more in some aspects.

so yeah big budget for all that big concept scifey hard boiled goodness

Cassaday's detailed artwork is always a treat to look at too so it would be somewhat difficult to translate that over convincingly


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Phillip Seymour Hoffman is dead



what the fuck?

isn't he really young?

was it drugs? heart attack?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

He was so funny in Along Came Polly 

I haven't seen many of his movies. Need to look into some of them.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Years ago my dream was for a high budget adaption of "The Dark Tower". But then King decided to run that story into the ground all by himself with the last three books...





Cyphon said:


> Only standout book was 4 anyway. Some solid ones but 4 was dat shit.



Book 3 and 4 are the best, that sequence with Blaine and Roland's past 

I knew there was no other way to go but down but yea book 5 and 6 were fuckin' weird

King got carried away, book 7 were also flawed but it tried to an extent to fix the problems of the previous two and i liked the ending

Slice have you read The Wind Through The Key Hole/


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> isn't he really young?
> 
> was it drugs? heart attack?


they don't know yet

and he was only 46 


The World said:


> Planetary really was as much a visual medium as it was a literary, much more in some aspects.
> 
> so yeah big budget for all that big concept scifey hard boiled goodness
> 
> Cassaday's detailed artwork is always a treat to look at too so it would be somewhat difficult to translate that over convincingly



yeah planetary had some amazing visuals both in inventiveness and scope

altho even the ones manageable on a low budget were super cool


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh shit PSH

Sincerely RIP man


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> isn't he really young?
> 
> was it drugs? heart attack?



Yeah, he was still in his acting prime. Only 46. Still had a lot of years ahead of him.

Really tragic.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> they don't know yet
> 
> and he was only 46



he was my dad's age


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Young ass parents Tyler


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

they shoulda given him last year's supporting actor oscar

def earned it more than waltz, though waltz wasn't bad by any means


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Media is saying a drug overdose. 

How depressing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

What did I say Warudo imitating Luc posting style since he is the only one who understood the joke.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Good call Luca

Waltz was just being Waltz

Hoffman's performance was amazingly calm, assured and calculated, he made a perfect foil to Phoenix's wild animal


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> What did I say Warudo imitating Luc posting style since he is the only one who understood the joke.



you say that, but i was actually asking warudo what the hell that meant


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Young ass parents Tyler



They're young because i'm also young


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know how either of them didn't win for The Master.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

well, DDL had a pretty amazing performance with lincoln so i wasn't too fussed about phoenix

but PSH and adams not getting their oscars was rubbish


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you say that, but i was actually asking warudo what the hell that meant





Thought you understood the joke by the reaction 


Okay I retract that no one understood the joke.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

though not as rubbish as jenlaw somehow beating chastain, that was just nonsensical


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Philip could play a villain tho.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Book 3 and 4 are the best, that sequence with Blaine and Roland's past
> 
> I knew there was no other way to go but down but yea book 5 and 6 were fuckin' weird
> 
> ...



Book 7 tried to fix things but made it actually worse by requiring people to read "Insomnia" as well without telling them. Even if you have read it it is still just a 6000 pages long story leading up to a deus ex machina ending.

Worst thing for me was his self insert in book 5. Unnecessary and terribly done.

Haven't read "Wind…" and i am not in a hurry to do so. Will read it sometime when i see a cheap copy.



Lucaniel said:


> yeah planetary had some amazing visuals both in inventiveness and scope



Dat inter dimensional ship design.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well, DDL had a pretty amazing performance with lincoln so i wasn't too fussed about phoenix
> 
> but PSH and adams not getting their oscars was rubbish



Won't disagree with that, but someone should have won an acting oscar for that film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

He has a key role in the Hunger Games movies!  What is going to happen now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy shit Rukia is right!


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2014)

Good point Rukia. Who should replace him?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Book 7 tried to fix things but made it actually worse by requiring people to read "Insomnia" as well without telling them. Even if you have read it it is still just a 6000 pages long story leading up to a deus ex machina ending.
> 
> *Worst thing for me was his self insert in book 5. Unnecessary and terribly done.*
> 
> ...



Yea and it went unbearable when ka-tet were said to be guided by the contents of his book 

haven't either, i own it doe


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Yea and it went unbearable when ka-tet were said to be guided by the contents of his book



I am actually a real fan of the ending AFTER the climax at the Dark Tower but his "interlude" almost ruined it for me.

You can basically feel how his accident and the need to rush this to a happy end affected his ability to write the story and finish it properly. I never understood why he interrupts his own flow in telling the story just to tell people "well better stop reading now, the following is not a happy end and you shouldn't see it".

Its just sad.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea that shit came out of nowhere 

But i can't deny it slice though my heart went pitapat afterwards if anything it was an unexpectedly good buildup

and it was a good ending

still unreasonable though


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2014)

holy shit

RIP


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

*Doctor Strange*

Don't even know who this is but it was probably the best of the Marvel animated stuff I have watched. Had more depth to the story and character development, interesting powers and decent execution of those powers. Despite that it still seems flat to me. There was little emotion in the losses of their group members or even the master near the end. None of this animated stuff can seem to get everything fully right. Whether it is just okay animation, no emotion, weak action or whatever. 

3/5


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Thought you understood the joke by the reaction
> 
> 
> Okay I retract that no one understood the joke.



It wasn't even a joke you dong

you can't even be insulted right

you're like a pathetic autistic child with a giant growth forming out of your head and a diaper on

just sad


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

warudo, that one was the insult equivalent of throwing spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Luc how you got Warudo stealing and butchering your Schtick? 


Warudo, you seem pretty upset


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

that emote is tricking me into making food metaphors


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo doing work in the paint, hustling for the rebounds, and rejecting Huey's life at the rim. 

He's all in now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Luc how you got Warudo stealing your Schtick?
> 
> 
> Warudo, you seem pretty upset



i don't know why you keep equating what warudo's doing with what i usually do, cos they're not really alike

like that time he said "good retort, and by good i mean nonexistent", i wouldn't say that

i'd probably have questioned the notion that you could judge who used what well, etc

which doesn't mean what he said was worse or better, just a different approach


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey must have gotten curbstomped by his wife last night, in a fit of rage. And is now taking it out on Luca and Warudo, because the internet is his only safe haven to release his inner sufferings.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9qOyigFt_Mw[/YOUTUBE]

I miss MST3K


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo, that one was the insult equivalent of throwing spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks



nah it was just a simple insult

that's it

huey trying to find more meaning in his life by boxing with the empty farts he's emitting and making it seem like so much more


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective with the commentary


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know why you keep equating what warudo's doing with what i usually do, cos they're not really alike
> 
> like that time he said "good retort, and by good i mean nonexistent", i wouldn't say that
> 
> ...



Well Warudo didn't use big fancy words as dong or Autistic until he saw you insult me with it. Also since you came here he been spaming OBD style reaction pics (the anime kind).


I would suggest copyright and trademark before it's too late.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

huey trying his damnedest to imitate Rukia's trolling and failing so badly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

i think warudo's style is surrealist mockery 

how can you box with a fart

an empty fart at that


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Well Warudo didn't use big fancy words as dong or Autistic until he saw you insult me with it. *Also since you came here he been spaming OBD style reaction pics (the anime kind).*
> 
> 
> I would suggest copyright and trademark before it's too late.



bold claim you got proof?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Well Warudo didn't use big fancy words as dong or Autistic until he saw you insult me with it. Also since you came here he been spaming OBD style reaction pics (the anime kind).
> 
> 
> I would suggest copyright and trademark before it's too late.



i've definitely seen warudo call people autistic and dongs before i ever insulted you with them, m8, they are reasonably common insults on the internet

and what the hell, OBD style reaction pics?  what you think of as 'OBD style' are just straightforward reaction images, often from /a/ or /m/

it'd be more obd style if they were from kamen rider


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective throwing Brady Hail Mary only to get Mannhandled by the Elite.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> huey trying his damnedest to imitate Rukia's trolling and failing so badly.



You see copyright your shit, I didn't do it and now you can see why he is referred to my Dupe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

this is an, uh, "obd style" reaction image



this is just a standard reaction image


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You see copyright your shit, I didn't do it and now you can see why he is referred to my Dupe.



I've said that many times before

not my fault you weren't here to see it due to you being on your hands and knees like a housewife bitch cleaning up the toilet bowls filled with your mail order's bride shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

this is visceral stuff


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've definitely seen warudo call people autistic and dongs before i ever insulted you with them, m8, they are reasonably common insults on the internet
> 
> and what the hell, OBD style reaction pics?  what you think of as 'OBD style' are just straightforward reaction images, often from /a/ or /m/
> 
> it'd be more obd style if they were from kamen rider



Not around here. 

Normally the  Gundam ones Fang uses. The same way you can tell  admins by their Loli reaction images .


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

After many years together, Huey's wife is starting to develop a strong attachment for him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It fits over his mouth.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not around here.
> 
> Normally the  Gundam ones Fang uses. The same way you can tell  admins by their Loli reaction images .



fang doesn't use gundam ones tho

i do


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

lol Gesy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeB3eYk1Ze0[/YOUTUBE]

this was ahead of it's time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> I've said that many times before
> 
> not my fault you weren't here to see it due to you being on your hands and knees like a housewife bitch cleaning up the toilet bowls filled with your mail order's bride shit



What happen Warudo? You upset your mom have you as a housewife bitch?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fang doesn't use gundam ones tho
> 
> i do





I see he has that hilarious frustrated one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> After many years together, Huey's wife is starting to develop a strong attachment for him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You can't start a fire without gasoline Detective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I see he has that hilarious frustrated one.



oh, that's from LoGH

same series that the anime reaction image i posted is from

anyway point stands, warudo browses 4chan and watches mecha anime independently of any obd influence and it's absurd to say that because he uses a reaction image, that he's aping others, as if we somehow invented it (we didn't)


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

logic and huey don't compute

like a mexican jumping bean and a non mehican jumping bean


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh, that's from LoGH
> 
> same series that the anime reaction image i posted is from
> 
> anyway point stands, warudo browses 4chan and watches mecha anime independently of any obd influence and it's absurd to say that because he uses a reaction image, that he's aping others, as if we somehow invented it (we didn't)



Didn't say you invented it but I said introduce him to it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fang doesn't use gundam ones tho
> 
> i do





U havin a giggle m8?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> U havin a giggle m8?



well you occasionally do

i use 00 ones all the time tho

you use logh more



Danger Doom said:


> Didn't say you invented it but I said introduce him to it.



and what i'm telling you is, _we didn't_


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

huey keeps digging that hole further and further into the ground


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You can't a fire without gasoline Detective.



You can't communicate without sentence structure and grammar, Huey.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> You can't communicate without sentence structure and grammar, Huey.



                  .


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

frustration has finally gripped Huey's otherwise outstanding grammar


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

heh

being fair warudo, you had that "mail order's bride shit" last page


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Still going at it huh?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey, this video will help your vocabulary and offer suggestions on how to escape this current battle you are waging against superior competition.

[youtube]qfk_FgFtk_g[/youtube]


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

india just constantly busy providing me with reasons to never ever come back there


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> heh
> 
> being fair warudo, you had that "mail order's bride shit" last page



I never claimed to be the bastion of the grammatically correct 

Huey seems to though every time we go at it


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well you occasionally do
> 
> i use 00 ones all the time tho
> 
> you use logh more



I use Gundam, LotGH, SMT/Persona, Kamen Rider, generic reaction images cropped from TV shows, anime, manga, etc...I'm like a surgeon, I'll pick and choose what's appropriate or not based on context and who I'm posting at.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]zMIzTh0Lafg[/youtube]

Official Theme of Huey on NF.

Hard times, man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> frustration has finally gripped *Huey's* *otherwise outstanding grammar*





**


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2014)

Glad Rowling was finally willing to admit that she acquiesced to the fans.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> I use Gundam, LotGH, SMT/Persona, Kamen Rider, generic reaction images cropped from TV shows, anime, manga, etc...I'm like a surgeon, I'll pick and choose what's appropriate or not based on context and who I'm posting at.



fair enough

i figured dd had mixed you up with me because i post a bunch of gundam reaction images with less variation so he'd be likely to associate me with them more


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Glad Rowling was finally willing to admit that she acquiesced to the fans.



That woman's crazy. Not willing to consider anything she says after the books were finished. She flip flops more than Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

lol the fuck?


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fair enough
> 
> i figured dd had mixed you up with me because i post a bunch of gundam reaction images with less variation so he'd be likely to associate me with them more


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey vs Warudo has hit a peak :33

I'm glad I'm high as fuck to enjoy this


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey vs Warudo has hit a peak :33
> 
> I'm glad I'm high as fuck to enjoy this


called it 



~Gesy~ said:


> lol the fuck?



what the 


Danger Doom said:


> Danger Dong here representing the taint of the world
> 
> **



fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

hey para

try to read this fanfic


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2014)

RIP Hoffman. 

Easily one of the best actors of the last decade. :/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo, its SB weekend 

Of course I'm high


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck you, Luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

seriously tho it's *so fucking terrible*

we've been laughing about it in the convo for three pages


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey vs Warudo has hit a peak :33
> 
> I'm glad I'm high as fuck to enjoy this


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

>tfw gotta copy image url and reload to see gesy's reaction image

rehost it you rube


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Huey has hit his peak :33
> 
> I'm glad I'm high as fuck to enjoy this


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

warudo i'm saving that


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo, its SB weekend
> 
> Of course I'm high














Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

WTF you guys, what kind of anime is that from!?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

the first one is apparently from something called 'kachou no koi', shonen ai

i haven't gotten any further with the second one than this


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,934
> User Name	Posts
> Lucaniel	271
> ...



stunna has been mathematically eliminated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Damn, i've been postwhoring like a muthafucker


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

2 men enta

1 boy gets left in the dust


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2014)

Luc's a whore


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna has been mathematically eliminated



You three make up 1/3 of the threads posts. 
Now you need to build upon this and also provide 1/3 of the movie ratings.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

apparently I only have 144 posts in this thread


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> You three make up 1/3 of the threads posts.
> Now you need to build upon this and also provide 1/3 of the movie ratings.



Pretty sure that Cyphon and Martial take up the other 2/3 of the actual movie ratings, no matter how suspect they may be.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't wanna read 10+ pages since I was last on

anything funny happen


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

Harry and Hermoine always made more sense but for once I'm glad Rowling didn't add some unnecessary love triangle. 

Her

What can I say, it was pretty great. The dream like atmosphere, the near perfect execution and the gorgeous cinematography worked together to create one of the most poignant films about the love, human loneliness and the evolution of technology. 

My only issue would be that the last hour could have been edited alittle but otherwise, it was pretty much one of the most ambitious films of the last few years. Anyone who say Jonze is lost without Kauffman is wrong. 

A


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Honest question, where exactly is this "Who posted" button? I've only ever hovered over the thread icon to see just my own posts within it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

I should rate something… but i have seen a grand total of two movies this year and already rated both. I haven't even been to the cinema once all year. We need some good movies released so i can fix that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't wanna read 10+ pages since I was last on
> 
> anything funny happen



uh, yes

warudo crushed up horse pills in moonshine and drunk it all. intoxicated with rage, he then proceeded to blow huey the fuck out

but not like that


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Honest question, where exactly is this "Who posted" button? I've only ever hovered over the thread icon to see just my own posts within it.



In the main section just klick on the number on the right that shows the total number of posts. It then pops up a detailed list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Honest question, where exactly is this "Who posted" button? I've only ever hovered over the thread icon to see just my own posts within it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

171 huh?

not counting deductions like deleted post?


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

If it would count deleted posts Pseudo would stomp.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

pseudo is the man behind the man


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Although I question the accuracy of that list, because by my own calculations, I should be at 97 posts, not 96.

Tazmo's technology is outdated.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> pseudo is the man behind the man



What Pseudo does under the cover of night is none of our business, man.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

tempted to go back and read...

but it's almost a new thread anyway /kanyeshrug


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has caught onto the fact that about 89% of Para's posts in this thread are basically YT music links.

He's been spamming hipster music without a conscious.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> tempted to go back and read...
> 
> but it's almost a new thread anyway /kanyeshrug



- Comic recommendations for Cyphon - he was looking for XMen specifically
- Talk about an adaption of Y The last man and what other comics should get series / movie treatment
- Huey vs Warudo: Reloaded.
- Talking about PSHoffmanns death.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> tempted to go back and read...
> 
> but it's almost a new thread anyway /kanyeshrug



Stunna, I'm going to challenge your investigative skills a bit here.

Find your first ever post in the movie rating thread,

:33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> tempted to go back and read...
> 
> but it's almost a new thread anyway /kanyeshrug



It was mostly Huey and warudo being an unhappy couple and Para bragging about how high he is.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

I like Drag Me to Hell more and more each time I watch it. Yes it could be creepier and less camp but in the days of shite like Paranormal Activity, the film really is a gem. Riami should stick to these kinds of films, Oz was pretty shitty.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna, I'm going to challenge your investigative skills a bit here.
> 
> Find your first ever post in the movie rating thread,
> 
> :33



I wouldn't even know how to search for something that far back.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Comic recommendations for Cyphon - he was looking for XMen specifically
> - Talk about an adaption of Y The last man and what other comics should get series / movie treatment
> - Huey vs Warudo: Reloaded.
> - Talking about PSHoffmanns death.
> - Detective verbally smacking Huey around about his wife's dominance over him. Huey basically admitted that NF is his outlet for help, and the only place he can assert himself.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2014)

Seems like Hoffman died of an overdose, I'm sorry but it's practically self inflicted. Can't say I feel all that sorry for him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Comic recommendations for Cyphon - he was looking for XMen specifically
> - Talk about an adaption of Y The last man and what other comics should get series / movie treatment
> - Huey vs Warudo: Reloaded.
> - Talking about PSHoffmanns death.


I appreciate this post.



Detective said:


> Stunna, I'm going to challenge your investigative skills a bit here.
> 
> Find your first ever post in the movie rating thread,
> 
> :33


challenge accepted


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Seems like Hoffman died of an overdose, I'm sorry but it's practically self inflicted. Can't say I feel all that sorry for him.


A death caused by blunder is no less tragic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

the notion of stunna being huey's wife is still making me laugh so hard


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Didn't Hoffman confess he was a heroin addict before?

Man it's terrible because he did try to go to rehab to fix that


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Seems like Hoffman died of an overdose, I'm sorry but it's practically self inflicted. Can't say I feel all that sorry for him.



hoffman was an addict?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

For what it's worth, Stunna had possibly the worst ever first post on NF, ever.

Especially considering the topic of the thread in question.

Even ~Gesy~ was disgusted by it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

next film gonna be 'the master' for film club?

All those in favour say 'aye'

rip


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> next film gonna be 'the master' for film club?
> 
> All those in favour say 'aye'
> 
> rip



aye                                 

altho i think magnolia would fit better


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> - Comic recommendations for Cyphon - he was looking for XMen specifically
> - Talk about an adaption of Y The last man and what other comics should get series / movie treatment
> - Huey vs Warudo: Reloaded.
> - Talking about PSHoffmanns death.



My Dark Tower bud


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective, I'm not gonna go looking for my first post if you already know what it is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

I didn't know I was here before stunna..
Post it detective


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> For what it's worth, Stunna had possibly the worst ever first post on NF, ever.
> 
> Especially considering the topic of the thread in question.
> 
> Even ~Gesy~ was disgusted by it.



You posted it before detective, it was some shit naruto post rite


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective, I'm not gonna go looking for my first post if you already know what it is.



You can't go around casually tossing out the phrase "challenge accepted" and not do it man.

That's just poor manners and etiquette.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> For what it's worth, Stunna had possibly the worst ever first post on NF, ever.
> 
> Especially considering the topic of the thread in question.
> 
> Even ~Gesy~ was disgusted by it.



I am pretty sure most of our first posts were terrible.
Mine was in the fan club section. I basically only joined because i found those KWGoD edits and shops by chance.



Matoi Ryuuko said:


> next film gonna be 'the master' for film club?
> 
> All those in favour say 'aye'
> 
> rip



I never saw the movie. If its the next FC choice i'll have to try and be at home to join and watch.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't know I was here before stunna..
> Post it detective


>2006
>2010


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

uh oh you fools have attracted the real mods


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 2, 2014)

Star Trek into darkness.

2/10

Shitty movie,

Why the fuck is Cumberbtch considered a good actor?

My NAME.. EESSS.... KAWWWWN..

Remind ya of something?

Mother... You're aive! Too bad YOU! Will die.

Fucking shit. shit. shit.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

detective show us the post :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2014)

uggghhhh

fine, Detective


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

I am riding with the Hawks tonight. Who is everyone pulling for?


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

The World said:


> uh oh you fools have attracted the real mods



LOL, Warudo. Do you mean, Jove? He's like the Queen in a lot of ways. His head is on the coin, but the country runs itself.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> My Dark Tower bud







x5exotic said:


> Star Trek into darkness.
> 
> 2/10
> 
> ...





The movie isnt very good. But 2/10 is harsh.
Also Cumberbatch is one of the best things in it. Thats called intentional overacting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >2006
> >2010



hahaha what the hell gesy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyway house is about to be divided my Unit are mostly riding Seahawks  including the Misses and it's only me and 5 other people on that Broncos.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You can't beat Rustleshit.



truthfully, i wouldn't want to


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

I just realized that the Superbowl is today. 
That means my boss won't be at work tomorrow morning because he'll be up all night to watch it with his best bud.

No one will care if i arrive late.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 2, 2014)

@Slice I watched it in such a good mood... even Iron Man 3 would have entertained me. 

Haven't seen his other works but he's made a very bad first impression for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >2006
> >2010



I thought he meant ITT.

I don't remember interacting with you outside of here, so for me to see your terrible first post would mean I have been in this thread before you.which I don't believe.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 2, 2014)

Warudo and luca closing the thread in style is today's highlight


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

The rest of you guys wanna see the master as well

para say something


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2014)

New thread incoming. Quick somebody insult Stunna to carry over in a fitting new opening post!


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

stunna is a gaylord


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2014)

would that work? that's considered 'old school' in england


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2014)

Even Masterrace was shocked at what happened, whereas Stunna found hilarity in it.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Huey in a nutshell


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 2, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

